# American Idol Top 13: Anybody ready to place a bet?



## Carol C (Mar 5, 2011)

OK, I'll place my bets at this point...

Last two females standing will be Karen the Latina singer...and Naima (sp?) the wild card choice.

Last two males standing will be Scotty the country singer...and the rocker guy (I forget his name) who has Tourette's. 

Anyone else willing to go out on a limb and make a prediction this early in the game?


----------



## fillde (Mar 5, 2011)

I think the most talented singer was the black kid, who Jennifer Lopez compared to Luther Vandross.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 5, 2011)

Last two standing: Karen and Scotty.  Maybe Jacob, but probably Scotty.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 5, 2011)

lauren gets my vote for one of the top 2 girls left.

goin with casey/scotty/jacob for my box pick!


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 5, 2011)

It will be interesting to see how Scotty manages outside of his genre. I can't picture him singing anything but country. It'll be fun to watch. He certainly is sweet.
I would love to see James Durbin win. I think he is amazing. Not typical Idol material. He's giving me my Adam Lambert fix this season.
I don't have a female favorite.


----------



## jme (Mar 5, 2011)

my prediction: Last two standing, Jacob Lusk and James Durbin.
Jacob is my favorite, and I hope he wins.....his voice is amazing, BUT, i fear the American voting public will go for James, and give the title to him because he's a rocker. Both are great, and no doubt will be stars.  Girls, forget about it....but I do like Thia.

(Chris won last time because he was "cute".)  

Judges know best, but their votes don't count. But I guess it wouldn't be American Idol if the judges' votes determined it. Only GLAD that the show has bounced back to great heights....LOVE Steven Tyler...and J-Lo has done a fantastic job, and always love Randy...glad he's toned down the Yo-Dog stuff, tho.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 5, 2011)

Eli Mairs said:


> It will be interesting to see how Scotty manages outside of his genre. *I can't picture him singing anything but country.* It'll be fun to watch. He certainly is sweet.



That's what I thought - but he did great with the Beatles song!


----------



## ada903 (Mar 6, 2011)

I predict the last three standing will be Jacob, James and Cassie.

Jacob is extraordinarily talented, he is my favorite, but I am concerned about his ability to adjust to other styles.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Mar 6, 2011)

I think Jacon Lusk is the best male singer and Pia Toscano is the best female singer. That doesn't necessarily mean they will be the last 2 left though.
Bernie


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 6, 2011)

After last week, I think it is still a little early to make predictions. Some of the people I was rooting for didn't do well on the "big" stage with a live audience, and others I didn't know about were great. (Karen R. for example) 

Until we have a better sense of who the "audience" likes, it is tough to say who could make it to the end. 

I think it is pretty clear that there are several here that could end up with good careers, depending on their future choices: Scotty, Jacob, Casey, and Naima to name a few... 

I also think it sad we lost Kendra Chantelle and the dark haired Lauren. Why they chose to keep Ashton is beyond me. Yes, she's pretty, but every time I've heard her she's had some serious pitch problems. :annoyed: Kendra was far better!!!


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 6, 2011)

No one picked Casey - easily the best performer by a wide margin & reliable week in & week out so far? He isn't the cutest but, so far, has left all others in the dust in style & overall presentation. He'll be tough to beat if talent is the key this year. Then Scotty, Jacob & James are very good. None of the girls have been special yet - but there is still time for one or two to make a run.


----------



## cissy (Mar 6, 2011)

I love Casey, but don't think he will win the popular vote.  Scotty is good too, but he sounds just like Josh Turner, so I'm not sure how far he will go.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2011)

casey is easily my favorite, however I wouldnt bet on him being there at the end.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree about Casey.  I'd love to see him live.  Same with Jacob.

I try to remember that they're looking for a recording artist, so I try to imagine listening to whoever it is on the radio.  With that in mind, I think Scotty is a no-brainer for country fans, and also Karen, Ashthon, and Lauren A.  I see Casey and Jacob and Naima as different kinds of entertainers, not the popular recording artist types, but ???


----------



## ada903 (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree Casey is really cool - original, corky, brave, super-talented and interesting to the max.  But Jacob Lusk brings me to tears, too.

I can't figure why they picked Ashton either.  She had some really pitchy performances.  None of the girls stands out to me.  This is a boys' year.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Mar 6, 2011)

I wish that Canadians could vote, because if we could... my top picks would be Casey, James, Pia and Lauren.  I really like Stefano too, and if he continues to sing with the passion and heart that he did on his wild card performance, he may have a good chance of making it into the top 5.  For me, this has been the most exciting American Idol season ever.   If I was putting money on it, I'll wager a loonie for James, Casey and Lauren in the final three.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2011)

can vote online now, do they block it from non us ip addresses?


----------



## cdn_traveler (Mar 6, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> can vote online now, do they block it from non us ip addresses?



Just checked their FAQ on voting and unfortunately, we are still left out in the cold:

   "_Anyone calling the toll-free numbers, or any AT&T subscriber who has the ability to text message from within the Continental US, Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico, and the US Virgin Islands can cast their vote(s) for the next American Idol. In addition, anyone with a Facebook account registered within the Continental US, Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and the US Virgin Islands will be able cast their vote(s) online.

    Online: Online voting closes 2 hours after the Hawaii broadcast."

_


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't watched every episode this year, as I have in the past, but I can say I am enjoying it much more.  I think there is more talent right up front, and I enjoy the judges.  I really think it's a better show than it was, and the judges chose well.
...and the judges were well chosen.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 12, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Why they chose to keep Ashton is beyond me. Yes, she's pretty, but every time I've heard her she's had some serious pitch problems. :annoyed:



Bye bye Ashton.   P.S. I guess the folks on the "Vote for the Worst" website no longer play that game...because the worst of the 13 got the boot this week.  
http://www.votefortheworst.com/tag/569/ashthon-jones


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 12, 2011)

We think that Pia has the best voice, but her personality doesn't necessarily stand out.  The country western guy is outstanding, but it will be interesting to see how he does with other styles.  A lot of quality this season unlike last season. Fun to watch.


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know if Scotty will win American Idol but predict he has a long career in country music ahead of him.  I would purchase his songs, and I don't even like country music!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 17, 2011)

The performances that stood out for me last night were Casey's and Haley's (despite the judges comments that she doesn't know who she is as a performer, I have enjoyed all of hers.)

I just wish that Casey would minimize the hirsuteness!  He reminds me of a werewolf in appearance, but that probably appeals to the fans of Twilight and the Red Riding Hood movie:whoopie:


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Stefano surprised me & was the best of a weak night of performances IMO. There are 4-5 that seem to hit the limits of their talent and are ready to be voted off. It's amazing how they fall off the pace once the live shows start. What were the Judges listening to for Jacob? THAT was terrible. 

Only one can be voted off so there are plenty of worthy contenders this week.


----------



## Elan (Mar 17, 2011)

I wasn't overly "wowed" by anyone last night, but I think any of the following could be going home:  Paul, Haley, Karen, Lauren.  I found Paul's performance so awful that I was embarrassed for him.  

  I think Thia and Pia have the best voices, but they need to step it up in terms of performance.  Even though I don't particularly like country, I think Scotty might have been the best last night, followed by James and Casey.  I like the tone of Stefano's voice, but he butchered that song last night in that he way over-performed it.  The Simply Red remake is a classic, with it's phrasing and long pauses,  and Stefano sang it like he was a Backstreet Boy (or worse).  Jacob's performance was very strange.  He basically just screamed the chorus for 2 minutes.  

  Not Idol's best night........


----------



## Nancy (Mar 17, 2011)

Mostly I didn't enjoy last nights show.

Nancy


----------



## ronparise (Mar 17, 2011)

At this point I almost always have a few that I just know wont make it to the finals, and one or two that Im sure will..... im not always right, but I am able to have clear choices for myself

This year there is no one Im ready to vote out. And I have 12 favorites....but I like the rockers best.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 17, 2011)

All of them can sing, but not all of them sang or performed well...

Naima: I LOVE THE HECK OUT OF HER, but she sang the entire song half a note flat. 

Paul: I still don't get it, but I like the guy's confidence and joy.

Thia: Is that paint dry yet?

James: Lose the scarf tail. He was OK.

Haley: Mrs likes her, I think she's average, not any better than anyone else who's been voted off at about the midway point of any previous season. But I love her personality, she's fun.

Stefano: Mrs's favorite. I'm not a fan of the style, so I'm going to recuse myself. 

Pia: Whitney, then Maria, then Celine, then Whitney, then Celine, then Maria... At least she moved a little, instead of standing stock still in front of the mic. She reminds me of a not quite as good Katherine McPhee. 

Scotty: The kid was good. I liked how he got out of that lower register for the last verse. Last night the judges were all about "growing", he was the only one who actually grew. 

Karen: Who? Oh yeah, her. She's going home. "I don't want to be pigeonholed as the Spanish one...." Then don't sing in Spanish, sweetheart. 

Casey: I think he felt he was safe enough to get away with doing this one time, so he did. I think he is, too. But if he does it a couple more times, he's gone. 

Lauren: That was OK. She's like Kelly Pickler, only I don't think it's an act with this one. I thought she sounded better by being less perfect, the rasp and hitches gave her voice some soul. 

Jacob: What a total mess. How are you going to market this guy if he wins? Way too Ru Paul. He's like Normund Gentle from a couple years ago, except he's serious about it.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 17, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Mostly I didn't enjoy last nights show.
> 
> Nancy



"We want someone who is current, who is relevant. Now, go out there and sing a song from the year you were born." All they ever do is give these kids mixed messages. "Change it a little, make it your own." "Dude, you changed it so much I didn't recognize it." "Move around." "That dancing, that was weird, man." 

And right about now is when the contestants start to realize it's a three headed psychotic monster with no brain that they're listening to and performing for. In the next couple weeks half of them will keep trying to dance to the monster's tune, and the other half will say "screw it" and do what they want to do, and the second group is going to be the one still with us in May.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mosca said:


> All of them can sing, but not all of them sang or performed well...
> 
> Naima: I LOVE THE HECK OUT OF HER, but she sang the entire song half a note flat.
> 
> ...



You need to apply for the job as Simon Cowell's replacement.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 17, 2011)

My favorite top 5 are about the same.  But, I think Stefano did well enough to move in there.

In no particular order, I like:

- James Durbin
- Pia Toscany
- Casey Abrams
- Jacob Lusk
- Stefano Langone  <= won the week for me.

Here's my bottom 3 for the week:

- Naima Adedapo
- Haley Reinhart
- Thia Megia


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 17, 2011)

OK, so we started watching last week because everyone was saying how great a group this is and what a lot of talent there is this season.  I have to say that so far I'm not seeing it at all.  What a snoozefest it was last night!  I think last season was better and that's the one that everyone says was so bad.  If they want to build a fan base and have a career this group has got to improve a lot.  So far very disappointed.

I thought the worst of the night was Naima who was out of key the entire song and sounded painful to listen to.  The one they praised so much (?Stefano- don't know all the names yet)  looked and sounded like part of N'sync or one of those boy bands from the '90's.  Overall not very good so far.  The country guy grates on my nerves because of his smarmy smile and the way he tilts his head but I suppose if you like country he sounded pretty good.  Also the bearded guy looks suspiciously older than his birth year would indicate and his parents look like they are well into their 60's- makes me wonder if he's really over the age limit and the beard is hiding his wrinkles (LOL).  We'll keep watching but i hope things improve from here on.

tlwmkw


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 17, 2011)

Last night was strange...

For me, (for you, Dawg) it didn't get going until Stefano sang. While I am back and forth about his style at times, I'm really glad he got put into the top 13, and I think he did a great job last night. From there on, it was pretty good performances, with the exception of Jacob. Thanks for butchering a Heart song! :annoyed: 

Casey does sort of remind me of a Wolfman...especially with his over the top expressions and growling of Nirvana, but I really like him. He's not afraid to be himself, and he's a good musician. (Not "just" a singer who can perform other's music) 

I like Mosca's take on all the performers and performances last night.  Great recap and review!! 

I think there are plenty of people to send home now, and it's getting clearer who will stay around longer, even if they have a few bad nights. Naima has to get her pitchiness in hand or she'll eventually leave. Mosca's comparison of Pia to Kat McFee is spot on, and unless she gets a bit more original will not have much of a career. I like Haley, but she will not hold up to some of the stars of this batch. 

Nice to see Scotty take advice and use his higher register a bit more. (Maybe too much, but he'll be a big success in the country world.) He kind of reminds me of Carrie Underwood. You just knew she was going to make it big.


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 17, 2011)

My take on last night is:

Best of the night:  Stefano, James, Pia, and Jacob, in that order.  I agree that Jacob can be really over the top, but last night's performance still worked for me.

Bottom three:  Naima, Paul, and Thia.  Paul will always be in my bottom three, as his voice irritates me.  It hurts to put Thia here, since I love her voice, but last night wasn't good at all.

Better than last week:  Karen, Haley, Lauren, and Jacob

Worse than last week:  Casey and Thia

I see the only one I haven't mentioned is Scotty.  He's solid, and I appreciate that he stretched his range a little, but he doesn't really grab me.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> You [Mosca] need to apply for the job as Simon Cowell's replacement.





scrapngen said:


> Last night was strange...
> . . .
> I like Mosca's take on all the performers and performances last night.  Great recap and review!!
> . . .



   Claps for Mosca!


I think it's a guys' year.  Scotty is a no-brainer for getting signed with a big country label.  He's a re-incarnation of a classic country singer.  I liked his head tilt and expression till the smarmy comment above.  Whether he can sing anything else...well, we'll see.

I wasn't crazy about Jacob's performance, but do like Jacob.  That being said, I can't see buying his CD or listening to him on the car radio.

Karen is good and has a future, but not likely as the AI winner.

I don't think James did a good job

Stefano did a good job, but overall isn't really that strong.

Paul is weird but fun.  He was ill - so I don't fault him for being kind of off last night (well, he's off anyway in terms of weirdness).

Casey is weird and versatile and really talented.  On one hand I didn't really like last night's performance by him, but on the other hand he seemed to be having so much fun that it was fun to watch.  I can see him winning it.  I didn't mind his fuzziness till it was pointed out above.....now I'll always see him as the Wolfman.  

Thia is very very talented, has a gorgeous voice, but just seems more like a Disney sound-track singer. 

Pia also very talented - may be the woman who stays the longest.  May be there at the end if she shows more versatility.  Was she the one compared to McPhee above?  

Naima - yech, don't like her at all.

the rest?  don't even remember.  

My bet is on Scotty or Casey to take it.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 17, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> OK, so we started watching last week because everyone was saying how great a group this is and what a lot of talent there is this season.  I have to say that so far I'm not seeing it at all.  What a snoozefest it was last night!  I think last season was better and that's the one that everyone says was so bad.  If they want to build a fan base and have a career this group has got to improve a lot.  So far very disappointed.
> 
> I thought the worst of the night was Naima who was out of key the entire song and sounded painful to listen to.  The one they praised so much (?Stefano- don't know all the names yet)  looked and sounded like part of N'sync or one of those boy bands from the '90's.  Overall not very good so far.  The country guy grates on my nerves because of his smarmy smile and the way he tilts his head but I suppose if you like country he sounded pretty good.  Also the bearded guy looks suspiciously older than his birth year would indicate and his parents look like they are well into their 60's- makes me wonder if he's really over the age limit and the beard is hiding his wrinkles (LOL).  We'll keep watching but i hope things improve from here on.
> 
> tlwmkw



Naw, if you've been watching all along you'd know that last night's show was just a bad show; even the lousy ones can sing pretty good, they've shown it earlier in the year. Even Jacob can tone it down. But the judges have been telling him to blow it out and just be himself every time, and this is what we get... Sometimes the difference between the also rans and the big stars is that the singers who become stars aren't intimidated by the venue. That might be why Naima has been so bad. Naima has been killer. But now that the stakes are upped she is faltering. 

I think the country guy's smirk and tilt is because he's too young to pull it off, like a 14 year old smoking a cigarette it doesn't look natural. The lyrics to the songs he's going to sing are way beyond his experience, and there's nothing he can do about it. But just listening to him, he did OK last night. FWIW, I don't like him either, but props where due. It might just be the way he comes across on TV. Maybe I just didn't like kids that I think he's like when I was in high school. It's unfair, so I'll just say that I thought he sang really well last night in a genre that I don't have a lot of feel for.

I think Casey is playing a game, that along about week 7 or 8 he's going to shave and get a haircut and blow everyone away with his appearance. We'll see. 

I think the same thing you do about Stefano, I see nothing original or useful there. But again; Mrs Mosca loves him. So what do I know?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 17, 2011)

could have not watched last nights show and not have missed anything useful in terms of the overall competition.

zzzzzz


----------



## cdn_traveler (Mar 17, 2011)

Last night was a bit of a let down and fast forwarded through most of the performances.  

My favourite performances in order were Stefano, James and Casey.   Totally agree that Pia is too predictable at this point and really needs to change it up a bit.   I just knew she was going to sing a Whitney song.  Stefano seems to really understand what kind of artist he wants to be and gosh darn it!  He is just so earnest.  He has the looks and to be honest, he appeals to the teeny-bopper in me and probably many others as well.  Had a good chuckle when he started listing off all the boy band songs from his birth year.  :rofl: :hysterical:   I'll buy what he's selling.   

I have not been a fan of Jacob's but I loved his song choice so was actually looking forward to his performance. Loved the beginning and then as soon as he started going over the top, I pressed the fast forward button. I guess I'm still not a fan.

My least favourite performance of the night was Haley and I would not miss her if she went home tonight.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 17, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Claps for Mosca!
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Sorry, PJ.   (but  [Casey's]  the one who started *snarling and growling*...and darned if he doesn't keep getting "*bushier*" every time we see him)
> 
> And I agree that he'll clean up sometime into the season and it is possibly a game or plan of his...



Oh great, now I won't only think of him LOOKING like the Wolfman, I'll also think of him ACTING and SOUNDING like the Wolfman.  I'd better start wearing a string of garlic around my neck (or is that for the wrong type of villain?)   

Maybe he needs a FlowBee? :hysterical:


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 17, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Oh great, now I won't only think of him LOOKING like the Wolfman, I'll also think of him ACTING and SOUNDING like the Wolfman.  I'd better start wearing a string of garlic around my neck (or is that for the wrong type of villain?)
> 
> Maybe he needs a FlowBee? :hysterical:



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

I'm not sure how to treat wolf bites. Does the show end on a full moon????

.....he growls to JLo,  "tell me one more time."  She laughs and says with a purr "you're sexy." With a primal scream, he howls into the air, finishes his transformation and leaps off the stage. He slashes and wakes up a surprised rocker, nods at his fellow "Dawg" Randy, grabs his lady and heads for the hills, while the crowd goes wild...:ignore:


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> I'm not sure how to treat wolf bites. Does the show end on a full moon????
> 
> .....he growls to JLo,  "tell me one more time."  She laughs and says with a purr "you're sexy." With a primal scream, he howls into the air, finishes his transformation and leaps off the stage. He slashes and wakes up a surprised rocker, nods at his fellow "Dawg" Randy, grabs his lady and heads for the hills, while the crowd goes wild...:ignore:



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 
OMG, too funny!  
We should start up the story again!


----------



## Carol C (Mar 17, 2011)

beejaybeeohio said:


> The performances that stood out for me last night were Casey's and Haley's (despite the judges comments that she doesn't know who she is as a performer, I have enjoyed all of hers.)
> 
> I just wish that Casey would minimize the hirsuteness!  He reminds me of a werewolf in appearance, but that probably appeals to the fans of Twilight and the Red Riding Hood movie:whoopie:



Hey, here's a thought...if he gets a chance via a particular theme night, Casey should sing "Werewolves of London"! P.S. Tonight was a shocker seeing the best female vocalist (IMHO) depart. I thought the judges would do a "save". Oh well.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 18, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Hey, here's a thought...if he gets a chance via a particular theme night, Casey should sing "Werewolves of London"! P.S. Tonight was a shocker seeing the best female vocalist (IMHO) depart. I thought the judges would do a "save". Oh well.



Great song choice for Casey 

I thought Karen was good, but it's turning into a guy's year...I think it's just too early for the judges to step in with a save since they only get one for the season.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 18, 2011)

Was sorry to see Karen go, but did think it was too early for a save.

Nancy


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 24, 2011)

It was a good night last night, with lots of strong performances.  I still don't like Paul's voice, so take his being in my bottom three as a given, despite his performing ability and likability.

My most potentially heretical view is that I thought Scotty's performance last night was something of a train wreck.  He took a song that I like, and changed the melody so much that it became unrecognizable.

Otherwise, there was no one I didn't like, but I didn't think Haley was that much different/better compared to previous weeks, so I'm going to guess that she's going home tonight.

I thought Thia was *much* better than last week, Lauren more confident, and Jacob more restrained, so kudos to them.  Much as I love Stefano's voice, I see what the judges are saying about opening his eyes and making a connection.  And Casey seemed a little off.  Naima doesn't have the best voice in the competition, but she gave the best overall performance.   James has consistently been the best of the guys, and Pia's voice continues to be amazing (but they're right, she needs to do something other than a ballad).


----------



## Karen G (Mar 24, 2011)

markbernstein said:


> My most potentially heretical view is that I thought Scotty's performance last night was something of a train wreck. . . .
> Naima doesn't have the best voice in the competition, but she gave the best overall performance.



Gotta disagree on these two.  The judges are always encouraging the contestants to "take a song and make it their own" and to "decide what kind of artist they are."  Scotty is definitely country/western, and I thought he did a remarkable job on the song he chose.

Naima's African dancing seemed out of place to me in a singing contest. I agree that she doesn't have as strong a singing voice as the others, and maybe she figured she needed something extra to pump up her performance. 

I think one of the girls will be going home tonight but not sure which one. But, overall, I thought last night's show was great. I love Motown music and I thought everyone did a good job with the songs they chose.  This year's season is the best one so far.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 24, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Gotta disagree on these two.  The judges are always encouraging the contestants to "take a song and make it their own" and to "decide what kind of artist they are."  Scotty is definitely country/western, and I thought he did a remarkable job on the song he chose.
> 
> Naima's African dancing seemed out of place to me in a singing contest. I agree that she doesn't have as strong a singing voice as the others, and maybe she figured she needed something extra to pump up her performance.
> 
> I think one of the girls will be going home tonight but not sure which one. But, overall, I thought last night's show was great. I love Motown music and I thought everyone did a good job with the songs they chose.  This year's season is the best one so far.



I agree with everything you say in this post.  This season is fantastic.  I just heard a compilation of clips from the Adam Lambert season and the singers in that group were nowhere nearly as talented as this season's crew.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2011)

not a bad show last night, although Id like to change my picks for who will be there at the end.  lauren IMO has faded from the top shelf given the rest of the competition...in fact I dont see any of the girls being in the finale.  PIA has a CRAZY voice...but she just stands there and hits insane notes.

bottom 3 this week

thia, rod stewart, and stephano...with naima in my quad box set!


----------



## Elan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bottom 3:  Haley, Stefano and either Lauren or Paul.  Hope Stefano goes.....

  Top 3 vocalists:  Pia, Thia and Jacob (although he's wayyyy too theatrical).

  Most interesting:  Casey, James and Naima.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 24, 2011)

I honestly didnt care for caseys performance 2 weeks running now...I want him to go back and do the standup bass performance he did during hollywood week.

jacob is just crazy good...james definately has the adam lambert theme going full tilt!


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 24, 2011)

So I finally saw some of the talent that everyone has been talking about.  Actually enjoyed the show this week.

Did not enjoy Scotty- he really rubs me the wrong way with his smarmy smile and tilted head and the way he sang the song just wasn't good for me.

Pia is a great singer but needs to get a little personality- if she could do this then I think she could be great.

I don't really care for Jacobs style of singing but actually enjoyed him last night.

Thia was better but still not great.

Haley- not doing it for me.

James- enjoyed his performance.  Don't like the show boating to the crowd.  Needs to quit that.

Casey- didn't enjoy his version of the song but it was OK.

Stefano- didn't like it.

Rod sterwart- did a better job but I don't see that kind of quirky singer winning.  That said, he's growing on me.

Ryan annoys me more and more- he needs to shut up and let the performers talk.  The shtick with the ziti was insulting to the mom in the audience and downright foolish.

Did I miss anyone?

Forgot Naima so had to add this as an edit.  She was much better (not pitchy) but the dancing really didn't add anything for me.  I'm sure some folks will like it but her singing still needs work so forget the dance and work on the voice.

tlwmkw


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 24, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I agree with everything you say in this post.  This season is fantastic.  I just heard a compilation of clips from the Adam Lambert season and the singers in that group were nowhere nearly as talented as this season's crew.



Agreed. Awesome level this season with 4-5 that could win. No clear front runner and that makes it even better to watch.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 24, 2011)

Lots of possibilities for the finals....but James is my favorite and Haley my second. she reminds me of Janis Joplin 

(I was a big Janis Joplin fan.  I think I was at one of her concerts but there's a lot about the 60's that I dont remember clearly anymore)


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 24, 2011)

Last night's show was SO much better than last week. 

I gotta admit that our Kent, WA boy Stefano is losing my interest. I thought his performance was very hokey. 

I don't get Naima's dancing. No problem with the style or her version, just thought that it didn't go with the song and didn't flow. It's like she sang, then stopped and decided to do a wild dance, and then end. At least she got her notes under control, but I wish she sang the song just a bit faster.

Loved James, but agree he has to settle down at the end. 

Don't understand why Steven can jump onto the stage and hug Jacob, and then Ryan invites the girls to come up and hug him. Can we say "favoritism??" 
Frankly, I found it funny he had to stop them when a guy came on the stage  for a hug. - oops!  :rofl: 

Thia did better, Lauren was ok, Pia has a great voice and looks good but needs to shake it up. 

Agree that Scotty is getting a bit studied with his head tilt and smile to the camera. 

Don't understand why Paul is considered such an original when you could have him be a "Rod Stewart" impersonator easily. (even his dancing)  Like his phrasing sometimes, though. 

I think it's still up for grabs as it is a good season, but the cream is starting to rise to the top...


----------



## BevL (Mar 25, 2011)

*Holy cow, what a night!!*

Won't spoil it but WOW, that was a shocker!!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 25, 2011)

I am astonished! But, since the show is over on the west coast, I guess there is no spoiling it now.

I'm so glad the judges used their save and that all 11 will go on tour.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't believe Casey got voted out.  What a joke.   He's clearly in the top 5 of talent.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 25, 2011)

What a night for our DVR to be broken! I wish I could have watched it. I clearly have to get my vote on for Casey in the coming weeks.


----------



## Elan (Mar 25, 2011)

I imagine this is one of those cases where everyone just assumed that Casey would make it through and thus didn't vote for him.  I guess the following weeks will show whether that's accurate.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 25, 2011)

Great show!  I thought for sure that it was Stefano or Naima who would be going home.  It made for good TV with the judges save but Casey still may get voted off- if he was in the bottom three last night then he must have a pretty small fan base (whether you think he's good or not, if people don't vote for him then he will go home).  I suppose the judges hope that people will be more careful with their votes now but you just never know.  It certainly will raise the ratings.  Even the awful Seacrest was tearing up at the end, and having to support Casey (remember he was in the hospital last week with anemia from a bleeding ulcer).  Such Drama!

On another note I thought Jennifer Hudson was great- the only complaint I have is the poor grammer used in the song that she sang but I guess that reflects the story within the song and the use of vernacular that fits within that story.  She has a Grammy and an Oscar now- all she needs is a Tony and an Emmy (which should be pretty do-able for her) and she'll be an EGOT winner.  Hope she gets it.

What a surprise to have Stevie Wonder bringing a birthday cake and singing to Steven Tyler.  Tyler looked really shocked.

Also loved the excitement that James had when Hulk Hogan came out- it really looked genuine.  Made for a very fun moment but a little odd to put that in the elimination segment.  I don't think James or Paul minded though.

A good night of TV overall.  For once the results night actually had some content other than awful Seacrest torturing the contestants.  It seems that Idol has got it's Mojo back despite the loss of Simon.

Is anyone planning to watch Simon's new show?  I wonder if he will seem more mean now that we've seen Idol with the new, sweeter judges.

tlwmkw


----------



## BevL (Mar 25, 2011)

paxsarah said:


> What a night for our DVR to be broken! I wish I could have watched it. I clearly have to get my vote on for Casey in the coming weeks.



Definitely worth googling for a video of the last three or four minutes of the show - it was quite touching.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 25, 2011)

*It worked better than they could have planned*



BevL said:


> Definitely worth googling for a video of the last three or four minutes of the show - it was quite touching.



It seems the producers set it up with the hope Casey would get voted off Z& thus the dramatic save by the judges needed.  They put him in the deadly opening spot and hyped the other, far less talented contestants. It worked & made for a great show and likely guarantees no voter that cares for him at all will ignore Casey going forward.  The guest stars were unexpected & seemed glad to be there - overall one of the best results shows I've ever seen.  Hope the momentum can be maintained for the rest of what is shaping up to be a great, competitive season.  Casey also seemed honestly moved by it all (and why not  - that had to be shocking to deal with).  Great TV.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 25, 2011)

I ran into Hulk Hogan at the local AT&T store a couple of weeks ago.  (I asked my clerk if that is who is was, and it was.)  So I really enjoyed seeing him on Idol last night.

Nancy


----------



## pjrose (Mar 25, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> . . .
> 
> On another note I thought Jennifer Hudson was great- the only complaint I have is the poor grammer used in the song that she sang but I guess that reflects the story within the song and the use of vernacular that fits within that story.  . . .



Yeah, that always drives me crazy.  There are so many songs with bad grammar when the correct grammar wouldn't hurt anything - e.g. using the correct "lie down" instead of the incorrect "lay down" uses the same number of syllables.  I wish the song were "Where Are You" rather than "Where You At".  Yuck


----------



## pjrose (Mar 25, 2011)

I really enjoyed the show.  Results shows are usually a snore-fest with too much fake drama (after the commercial, of course).  This time, Stevie Wonder (and the look on Steven Tylor's face!), Hulk (and James' reaction!), and Casey's emotional roller coaster was (or seemed) real.   Bottom three was surprising, but then ending his song must have scared him that he had really screwed up, and then telling him he was safe, then that all 11 would tour - I thought Casey was going to pass out or throw up.   Was it just my set or cable, or did the sound cut off several times during all that?  If so, he does need to control his words.

Even so, I'll definitely step up my Casey-votes henceforth!


----------



## vkrn (Mar 25, 2011)

*Save Casey!*

We need a SAVE CASEY campaign! I was shocked last night! 

Of course, you kind of knew it was coming because Ryan kept saying. . . stay tuned for the SHOCKING results! What else would one expect?!! I think he really took away the shock of what happened (at least for me). 

There are a few others that need to go first. Thia has past her grace period. If Pia doesn't get some emotion, she needs to go. I really don't like Stefano much. He can go as far as I am concerned. 

The show was good last night. I like the results shows mainly for the guest performers. The had quite a few last night. And the Hulk Hogan thing was PRICELESS!


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am ready for Stefano to go.  Menudo anyone???   

I am not totally surprised by the Casey thing.  I think he has "mad talent", but for me for you for me, dawg, the screaming, angry biz has got to stop.  His performances the last couple weeks weren't that great, not for him, not for anybody.  The couple times he brought out that big bass and went soulful/sexy, THAT made him different.  That made him great.  The Nirvana song was a train wreck.  

Jacob blew my doors off with that song he did on Wednesday.  (The previous week I cringed thru most of it).  It was absolutely beautiful.  He is a gospel singer.  That is his calling.  There is just one part of his voice I don't like, and that is his lower register.  Remember the movie Nutty Professor?  All I hear when he goes down to his low register is Eddie Murphy playing the Nutty Professor's momma.  It's not a pretty sound.  

I am not getting Paul.  There are parts of his voice I like, to be sure.  Back when they did the group stuff he did a duet with that one blonde chicka, I think, wasn't it the girl from the Barbie/Ken duo, that gooey couple in the beginning?  Him with her was pure poetry.  His voice isn't strong enough alone, he gets swallowed up in the music and the background singers.  I think if anyone could give him some advice it would be to do softer songs, and skip the singers that drown out his voice.  Rod Stewart has a similar voice, and notice he doesn't have singers on his soundtracks to drown him out.  

I am not surprised they saved Casey.  He adds some spice and texture to the show.  You aren't gonna get that from Pia or Thia.  They have great voices, but no stage presence.


----------



## BevL (Mar 25, 2011)

And they gave him great advice, to stop with the growling rocker thing.

I really do think it was a bit of a Chris Daughtry thing - enough people thought he was safe that they voted for their next favourite.

I truly hope he stays.  Of course, being in Canada, I can't vote, not even on Facebook, I don't think since it's limited to U.S. accounts.

So come on you guys, vote vote vote.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 27, 2011)

Took me a while to let the whole thing digest. That was a great week of _Idol_, not so much for the performances but for scripted and unscripted reality TV.

Wednesday:

I like reading between the lines when Jimmy Iovine talks about the kids. You can kind of tell by the way he inflects and the way he measures his words what's coming next... try it yourself next week, if you haven't been doing it already. 

Casey: Way out of his natural state. He's acting, not performing. That puts last week in perspective. More comment about Casey after the Thursday show.

Thia: Yawn. Sorry. What a pretty voice, too. But she had no idea what she was singing about.

Jacob: Enjoyable. But still, what are they going to do with a big gay black guy? (Don't mistake that for me not loving the performance, or not liking the guy and his presentation of himself. I'm wondering about his future as an entertainer; will everyone be open minded and accept his way of entertaining? My guess is no. But I'm just another guy with a guess.) And that hugging and kissing at the end... it's like, because Jacob himself didn't go over the top, AI had to have the entire presentation of Jacob go over the top somehow. 

Lauren Alaina: Every time I see a woman on this show walk down a set of stairs in a long dress, I prepare myself for the fall. Other than that, I don't like her as much as her fans do, but I can't find anything wrong with her, either. Oh, and she's a big girl. There, I said it. Please don't hate on me, I like big girls. 

Stefano: Shows his true colors here. This is what I've been saying all along: the kid can sing, but he doesn't know how to _perform_. Boe-ring. 

Haley: What a pretty girl. What a horrible outfit. Who in the wardrobe department is trying to sabotage her? It was OK enough. I love the hell out of that song, and she had one moment to kill it, when the bridge goes, "tighter.... _TIGHTER_", and she just missed it by a little bit. I think if she had 5 more chances to hit it, she'd hit it on all 5, but she just missed it by a little bit on camera. I don't see the Janis comparisons, Janis was 100% raw emotion. The judges do a disservice to both singers by doing that.

Scotty: Survived Motown week. Next week: ELTON JOHN! Everyone try to guess what Scotty will sing! "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road"? "Candle in the Wind"? The possibilities are mind boggling!

Pia: The judges finally called her on what I've been saying all along, that she just stands there and sings. Now, that's a whole lot better than what some of them do, eye-kissing the camera and running down to the edge of the stage for high-fives, and squatting down like against a tree in the woods. But still, engage us with more than your voice, please. Nothing wrong with her singing. 

Paul McDonald: I still don't get this guy. 

Naima: She was in the right key this week, but it was too low for her voice. She's by far the "coolest" of the performers this year, and you can see that the band loves the hell out of her. 

James: Good. I don't like the way he played/mocked the crowd for responses at the end. That could come back to bite him if he keeps doing it. I think we have a pretty good idea of "who he is as an artist", as Simon Cowell would have said. He's another 20 year old decent screaming rocker, one of about 10,000. There's certainly nothing distinctive about his personality that would carry him 11 more weeks, that's for sure. 


Thursday: BaBOOM! Wow, the best results show EVAR. The group number has improved by an order of magnitude, now that they lip sync it. Stevie Wonder, AWESOME, and Tyler's birthday, sweet! Sugarland, they were pretty decent. 

Lauren, Pia, and Scotty, safe. Duh.

Hulk Hogan, I wonder what new show he's going to be on? Still, it was fun, Ryan telling James and Paul they really weren't safe and watching their faces turn white, then Hulkster.

Stefano, Thia, Casey... well, Ryan said at the beginning that the results would be shocking, so it's gonna be Casey. 

Jennifer Hudson looks and sounds fabulous. Good for her! 

And... sure enough, Casey. Lots of bleeping going on, eh? I thought Mrs Mosca sat on the remote or something. So, he starts to sing "I Don't Need no Doctor", and they stop him... and this is where it gets wonderfully unscripted, isn't it? The facade drops, and we get to see a talented, scared kid, in waaaay over his head, gasping for breath and flailing for a life preserver, and getting saved right when he thought he was going down forever. 

So. I think it's obvious now, that there isn't some grand Casey plan to evolve over the season. He's getting tossed around by the ride, holding on for his life, making it up from week to week and covering his fear with bravado. And now he's been hospitalized again, with severe stomach pain. 

And this brings me to something I've felt for several years now. Almost all these _Idol_ contestants are talented and flawed. If they weren't, they wouldn't be on _American Idol_, they would have taken the traditional career path. You can name the real unquestioned successes on the fingers of one hand: Underwood, Clarkson, Hudson, Daughtry... have I missed any? I got a thumb left over. The one who I'd consider head and shoulders more talented than any other, Melinda Doolittle, has some sort of strange slink-into-the-background phobia. Taylor Hicks? A club blues guy. Remember who won last year? Two years ago? Three, I can picture the guy but what was his name...? 

IMO, Casey just doesn't have the emotional makeup for the celebrity business. It's more than just talent and chops. It's drive, and ambition, and sometimes it's cutthroat walking all over people. I wouldn't be surprised to see him leave for medical and personal reasons, if not this week then next.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2011)

Mosca said:


> Took me a while to let the whole thing digest. That was a great week of _Idol_, not so much for the performances but for scripted and unscripted reality TV.



You said it a whole lot better than I ever could.  Thanks for your thoughtful review of things.

A couple comments of my own:  I view American Idol as a talent show that gives me new singers to listen to offline, and the occasional entertainer to watch on TV.  Sometimes they come together, and you get a singer AND an entertainer in the same person.  (Carrie Underwood and Chris Daughtry come to mind.)  But it's a delicate balance between the two, and easy for one side to overshadow the other: 

Naima is an interesting entertainer, but she's not an impressive singer.  

Jacob has an interesting voice, but he's not interesting to watch - I keep seeing him as a cruise ship singer or the afternoon warm-up act at a Native American Casino lounge.

Paul make me nervous to watch.  I don't find his singing or entertaining enjoyable.  If I close my eyes and listen, I hear a poor Rod Stewart or Kenny Loggins impersonator, and if I watch him on stage I start to fidget in my chair. I start shouting at the TV for him to _STAND STILL!_

The rest are only as good as they've shown us, and I think it runs through this whole group this year:  The ones with the stage presence aren't that great to listen to, and the ones with the voices aren't interesting to watch.  I don't see any of them as a breakout star.  

But I'll keep watching, and keep hoping.  And waiting for Steven Tyler to do more than kiss ass to the contestents.  I thought Jennifer as going to be the new Paula, but it seems more like Steven has taken on that role.  Disappointing.

As always, just my 2¢.   

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 27, 2011)

Mosca said:


> Took me a while to let the whole thing digest. That was a great week of _Idol_, not so much for the performances but for scripted and unscripted reality TV.
> 
> Wednesday:
> 
> ...



Mosca, I love your thoughtful commentaries!! Keep them coming!   

For the most part, I tend to agree with you. 

You hit the nail on the head at the end when talking about who makes it and who doesn't. I used to never understand why some "singers" with terrible voices were wildly popular and others with amazing voices disappear. While there has to be some talent and ablility there, it is much more about song choice, charisma, ambition, promotion, etc... 

Just look at how Disney has been marketing ALL of their teen TV stars lately. EVERY one of them is now also singing, so that they can rake all the money in that's possible with albums, concert tours, tie-ins to movies - you name it. I guess they saw how well it worked for Miley Cyrus and have decided to keep going in that direction. If their voices aren't that great, they use the infamous auto-tuner or do some kind of rapping. Every Disney commercial is now a music video (that all look the same) for one of these kids. For Disney, if they can sell one or two albums of each kid - who cares if they have careers - there's plenty of new younguns just waiting for their chance to act, sing and dance for Disney. 

Granted, for them to STAY in the business very long, they have to have something more. Maybe that's why they do the Lindsay Lohan thing when the new flavor of the month starts getting promoted???


----------



## Mosca (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, I enjoy writing about AI. I like that everyone here writes thoughtfully about the show as well. I think we all understand it for what it is, and accept that, and agree to be entertained by it on its own terms. The AI team does a hell of a job putting on a show, IMO. 



BMWguynw said:


> Paul make me nervous to watch.  I don't find his singing or entertaining enjoyable.  If I close my eyes and listen, I hear a poor Rod Stewart or Kenny Loggins impersonator, and if I watch him on stage I start to fidget in my chair. I start shouting at the TV for him to _STAND STILL!_
> Dave



An American Gibbs brother, like from the BeeGees.



			
				scrapgen said:
			
		

> Just look at how Disney has been marketing ALL of their teen TV stars lately. EVERY one of them is now also singing, so that they can rake all the money in that's possible with albums, concert tours, tie-ins to movies - you name it. I guess they saw how well it worked for Miley Cyrus and have decided to keep going in that direction. If their voices aren't that great, they use the infamous auto-tuner or do some kind of rapping. Every Disney commercial is now a music video (that all look the same) for one of these kids. For Disney, if they can sell one or two albums of each kid - who cares if they have careers - there's plenty of new younguns just waiting for their chance to act, sing and dance for Disney.



Disney is an entertainment _machine_, isn't it. AI is like last chance for the kids that were too unsymmetrical for the Disney auditions.

There was something else I wanted to write about Haley's performance, and how I think she's being sabotaged by the producers. They gave her 6" spike heels and then choreographed her to walk down stairs to start her song! Look how tentative and awkward she is, starting off; how can she concentrate on her singing? The outfit does nothing for the performance, it's like everything is working against everything else; the song, the words, the look, the performance, nothing goes with anything else. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAoxxyIJTRU


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 27, 2011)

Mosca said:


> ...
> 
> There was something else I wanted to write about Haley's performance, and how I think she's being sabotaged by the producers. They gave her 6" spike heels and then choreographed her to walk down stairs to start her song! Look how tentative and awkward she is, starting off; how can she concentrate on her singing? The outfit does nothing for the performance, it's like everything is working against everything else; the song, the words, the look, the performance, nothing goes with anything else.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAoxxyIJTRU



Very interesting observations re: Haley. It is clear that the judges are ready for her to go. And they are definitely playing with her looks - straightening her hair, etc., but I hadn't thought about how they are subtly sabotaging her performances. 

Regarding her style - my 11 year old DD (who seems to have a developed fashion sense) almost always comments on what she's wearing - in a positive way. I agree that most of the time, she looks great. The time she wore an orange/peach shirt looked amazing on her and on camera. But lately, it seems to have gone to a shorts and high-high heeled look. 

Of course, we've seen in the past where those types of manipulations actually backfire. Taylor Hicks was one, and Sanjaya was the ultimate - who was able to turn the tables on the negative criticism and have fun for the rest of his time on air. Adam Lambert knew the game, and was extremely savvy in his season - walking the thin line between what the show wanted and who he really was/is as a performer. 

It's the young singers like Thia who struggle - those who are very good singers, but don't have a strong individuality or sense of what type of music to produce. They are perfect for a "Disney" style where that is determined for them, but unless someone takes an interest in helping them find a specific direction, they will fade away. Actually, Kat McPhee was kind of like this. Very talented, with a lot of great training, but no focus or direction. It's taken her awhile, and while she has made an album and appearances here and there, she has not made it big. Actually, I believe it's her determination that has kept her from totally disappearing. She really struggled during her season - trying to go sexy, trying to be "cute," trying this and that each week. 

So who will be watching  "The Voice" show on NBC w/Christina Aguilera as well as Simon's show??


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 27, 2011)

I was really hoping that Thia Megia would knock my socks off.  I was really rooting for her.  But, she is just too immature in her singing career and has very poor stage presence.

I was watching this past week with my cousin and I decided to show her some Youtube videos of Charise Pempengco, the Filipina star discovered by Ellen Degeneres and Oprah.  After listening to her videos and comparing them to the performances of the American Idol contestants, there is no competition.

Maybe this new Simon Cowell competition will draw some of the real stars out. $5M is quite a prize.  If Charise decided to go for it, I would immediately put her out as the front runner.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 27, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Mosca, I love your thoughtful commentaries!! Keep them coming!



I especially appreciate how analytical you are; you don't just state who or what you like or dislike, you explain why.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 27, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I especially appreciate how analytical you are; you don't just state who or what you like or dislike, you explain why.



I think he focuses too much attention on the negative.  These contestants do not all suck.  By reading Mosca's reviews, that's the impression you would get.

I just got back from watching my 8 year old practice for JTT.  I could have critiqued his tennis by describing everything he can't do like a 130 mph serve and an open stance inside out forehand for a winner.  But that wouldn't have been productive now would it?


----------



## pjrose (Mar 27, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I think he focuses too much attention on the negative.  These contestants do not all suck.  By reading Mosca's reviews, that's the impression you would get.



Hmmm....well maybe so, but I like the analysis.

So Mosca - which contestant's corner are you in, if anyone's?


----------



## Mosca (Mar 28, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I think he focuses too much attention on the negative.  These contestants do not all suck.  By reading Mosca's reviews, that's the impression you would get.



I agree, and there's a reason. I want to say, again, that I think they're ALL talented. It's just that 1) I don't think talent is all that uncommon, 2) the whole idea is that they're _supposed to be_ unformed artists, and 3) the show itself works against them and against the idea of a singer as an individual artist, be it as a songwriter OR as an interpreter of others' songs. (Which is not an indictment of the show itself, which I love, but a straightforward assessment of how it uses the contestants for a purpose that might not be in accord with that of the contestants themselves.) 

Or to put it another way, I think that these kids would sound a lot better, and be a whole lot better off, if they'd chosen a different path to the top... but if they did that there wouldn't be this awesome show for me to watch. And in the end it doesn't matter anyhow, because almost none of them will ever distinguish themselves over and above the millions of other talented musicians nationwide and worldwide, regardless of the path they chose, because there are too many variables, too much chance, and in the end, too many people clamoring for the same brass ring.

Every now and then, for comparison, I'll listen to one of the performances, and then I'll go and listen to someone who isn't really well known, or someone who didn't make it, someone much, much better.

Anyone ever hear of Wynona Carr? You might have, if you're really, really into old music, but almost no one has. She's just another soul singer from the late '50s who didn't make it. The reasons she didn't make it are various, mostly a combination of health, timing, and poor song selection, and changing musical tastes, and bad luck, but still; she was talented as hell, And didn't make it. But this lady could flat out _sing_. 

Carrying a Torch (soul) (later a minor hit for Jackie DeShannon)

Touch and Go (jump blues)

Hurt Me (ballad)

Oh, well. In '59 she contracted tuberculosis, in '61 she recorded another unsuccessful album, then she moved back to Cleveland, and died in '76. 

I picked Wynona Carr at random, because I like her. I could pick five more obscure singers, male or female, from any decade from the '60s through the '90s, who no one ever heard of and who would smoke any AI contestant with the exception of Melinda Doolittle. I'm sure I could pick 50, if I knew enough about music, and 500 or 5000 if I was in the music business. Why wasn't Sandy Denny a huge star? Too British, maybe? I dunno. But no one remembers her, and she was an awesome talent. 

There is no shortcut to fame, as witnessed by all the winners who aren't famous. There's only talent, and a break, and the willingness and drive to exploit the combination of the two. Remember that tall girl from a few years ago, a basketball player and senator's daughter from New England, who got cut out of the top 24? She's an up and coming blues singer now, playing in clubs around NYC. And Chris Sligh, who also got cut out of the top 24; he actually wrote an article about how to survive _American Idol_, and he's starting to make a name for himself, through hard work and touring, as a Christian rock/pop singer. _American Idol_ is a TV show. It's a dream for them, a few hours of great entertainment every week for a few months for me. Sure, I get caught up in it. When someone really knocks it out, I'm blown away; these kids can do it, sometimes their best performances are Hollywood Week, or the audition! 

So, yeah. I do focus on the negative some, because I'm trying to hear the singers in the context of all singers and artists available for my listening. I'm thinking about, who would I actually spend money on? So far, in 11 seasons, the answer is, "no one". Mrs and I went to see the tour after Season 9, the one with Adam Lambert. You know who was actually really good, out of all of them? The blind piano guy. And that Araheta girl, I forget her first name. But she has no taste in music at all. Or her tastes don't match mine, I guess is a better way to say it. Whatever. But even Crystal Bowersox, whose style I love, I gave a quick listen to her new album and it's still a little immature and introspective for my liking. There's nothing wrong with writing powerful music, but you can't write it to yourself. You have to write it to others. 

I hope I explained where I'm coming from. I hope you can see that I can be a little cynical and jaded, but still love what I'm seeing and hearing, and still be entertained by it, both by the show and by the performances within the show. I love to hear the promise in someone like Thia Megia, who has no chance of winning, but has a beautiful voice. I love the enthusiasm of no-talents like that kid from last year, Tim whats-is-name. I feel heartbreak watching someone like Naima, who is the complete package... except the voice just isn't quite there (which is why she's on AI; because at her age, if the voice was there we'd already be hearing her on the radio and seeing her on TV and in the movies, the woman is amazingly charismatic and photogenic). I love the show, but I can't give up my critical judgment for it. In the end, if that doesn't fit your reading, please use your disagreement to temper what you read from me. I'll be satisfied that we share the same lively discussion, we don't have to share the same opinion.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 28, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Hmmm....well maybe so, but I like the analysis.
> 
> So Mosca - which contestant's corner are you in, if anyone's?



The one who I wish would win would be Naima, I think she is just so cool. The one who I like the most as a singer is Pia, even though I don't like that style of singing. The one who I think is most talented and could eventually be a star is Thia, but she has a long way to go and it might not happen. I'll use a baseball analogy, if I could. You can draft a guy #1, and he might turn out to be Alex Rodriguez, future Hall of Fame. And he might turn out to be Brien Taylor, who never made it out of AA. And he might be somewhere in the middle, like Jeff King, who had an OK career as a ballplayer. It's up to the person, and the breaks, as much as anything.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 28, 2011)

When I take part in talent / rating discussions I tend to be in the middle on ratings.  I feel too many tend to rank things way too high leaving no room for the truly outstanding to rise above the average.  That applies to singing/dancing talent as well as resort rankings.  

So to me a solid 6 of 10 is a great score. To see an 8 or 9 it has to be far above average and a 10 reserved for the truly special & unique.  Look at the rankngs most give and they seem to start at 8 and all too often give a 10 to what is a good but far from top of the heap performance. 

Grade more realistically and everyone gains.  Be a little harsher and people/resorts can take constructive input and improve.  Handing out accolades like water dilutes the value and makes it tough to recognize the real winners. 

Few singers get a 10 just like very few resorts should. But the public tends to way over rate OR beat up both talent & resorts.  Be aware of that tendency when you read these reviews.


----------



## geoand (Mar 28, 2011)

I, too, think that Melinda D has been the very best of AI.  She is the only one that I would bother to buy or see.  In fact, DW and I saw her perform Saturday night in Kirkland, WA and what a fabulous show!

I don't know if what I have to say is valid or not.  However, I do believe that people who have wonderful singing talent are a dime a dozen.  Wherever we travel, we see street performers who have wonderful voices and play a musical instrument or two.  These people are amazing.  Are they known?  Are they famous? No.  I think that luck or fate or who you know plays too much of a role in terms of making one a performer known nation or world wide.

I do not mean anything derogatory by the use of the term dime a dozen.  What I know is that there are more people who are talented beyond the norm and above in the world of music and for that matter in the world of acting.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 28, 2011)

geoand said:


> . . .
> I don't know if what I have to say is valid or not.  . . .



Just as valid as what anyone else says!


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 28, 2011)

Or to put it another way....There is (or was atleast) a very talented opera singer that we loved to listen to, working at at all places Macaroni Grill on Bruce B. Downs Blvd in Tampa Florida.  She could sing anything, even twinkle twinkle little star for our then 4 year old, and it made you want to cry.  She was amazing.

And then there's the likes of say, Steven Tyler.  He is amazingly successful, and I love his music, yet he is hardly a study in vocal prowess (and I'm probably being kind here).  Some might say his voice sounds like a cheese grater.  Rod Stewart is no Luther Vandross, not even close, yet he's famous, and that lovely woman at Macaroni Grill is a hostess making minimum wage.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 29, 2011)

There are so many factors that come in to play with success in the music business.  Some is talent but a lot of it is ambition, timing, luck, having the right people supporting you, and that certain extra "X" factor that Simon Cowell always talks about.  You can have tons of talent and still never make it and then again there are some "singers" who can barely carry a tune but because of the tricks that can be done in the studio to correct their voice they can still have a career because of their look, or dance skills, or whatever.  Think of many top singers and they probably wouldn't have made it very far on Idol (what about Streisand?- she would have been out very early on- not a looker in the traditional sense, doesn't move well, just stands and sings but look at the success that she's had).  That's the nature of the music business.  This show does allow us to see who can actually carry a tune because they are singing live when they compete.  These kids have to learn to push back and assert themselves (like Adam Lambert) and not just be docile sheep that perform without really any personal control (like the Disney kid star model).

tlwmkw


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 29, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> There are so many factors that come in to play with success in the music business.  Some is talent but a lot of it is ambition, timing, luck, having the right people supporting you, and that certain extra "X" factor that Simon Cowell always talks about.  You can have tons of talent and still never make it and then again there are some "singers" who can barely carry a tune but because of the tricks that can be done in the studio to correct their voice they can still have a career because of their look, or dance skills, or whatever.  Think of many top singers and they probably wouldn't have made it very far on Idol (what about Streisand?- she would have been out very early on- not a looker in the traditional sense, doesn't move well, just stands and sings but look at the success that she's had).  That's the nature of the music business.  This show does allow us to see who can actually carry a tune because they are singing live when they compete.  These kids have to learn to push back and assert themselves (like Adam Lambert) and not just be docile sheep that perform without really any personal control (like the Disney kid star model).
> 
> tlwmkw




Paula Abdul comes to mind.  A Lakers cheerleader becomes dance club diva becomes dance instructor becomes American Idol singing contest judge.  Huh???   

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Mar 29, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Paula Abdul comes to mind.  A Lakers cheerleader becomes dance club diva becomes dance instructor becomes American Idol singing contest judge.  Huh???
> 
> Dave


 She was also a singer with several hits. Here is a quote from Wikipedia:  In the 1980s, Abdul rose from cheerleader for the Los Angeles Lakers to highly sought-after choreographer at the height of the music video era before scoring a string of pop music-R&B hits in the late-1980s and early-1990s. Her six number one singles on the Billboard Hot 100 tie her for fifth among the female solo performers who have reached #1 there.[3] She won a Grammy for "Best Music Video - Short Form" for "Opposites Attract" and twice won the "Primetime Emmy Award for Outstanding Choreography".

Here is the whole article.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2011)

Karen G said:


> She was also a singer with several hits. Here is a quote from Wikipedia:  In the 1980s, Abdul rose from cheerleader for the Los Angeles Lakers to highly sought-after choreographer at the height of the music video era before scoring a string of pop music-R&B hits in the late-1980s and early-1990s. Her six number one singles on the Billboard Hot 100 tie her for fifth among the female solo performers who have reached #1 there.[3] She won a Grammy for "Best Music Video - Short Form" for "Opposites Attract" and twice won the "Primetime Emmy Award for Outstanding Choreography".
> 
> Here is the whole article.



I know Paula had a lot of hits, but it was dance-based videos that drove the popularity.  She isn't what I'd call a singer, in the conventional sense.  I can't recall a single song she sang that wasn't filled with dance moves.  So how much of her fame was packaging and marketing and MTV, vs. how much was simple performing talent?

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't name a song she sang because I didn't really follow her career. The point of my post in quoting Wikipedia was to show that she didn't just go from dance instructor to AI judge. There was some other professional stuff in between.  But, I do agree with you that there is more to a performer's success and popularity than just their singing ability or lack thereof.




BMWguynw said:


> A Lakers cheerleader becomes dance club diva becomes dance instructor becomes American Idol singing contest judge.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 30, 2011)

It's funny that you mention Paula Abdul because she's another one that I don't think would have made it on this show.  Her singing voice isn't that great/strong and her success had a lot to do with who she knew in the business rather than actual talent.  I think her singing was "corrected" in the studio which is acceptable in the type of dance music that she performs but would be glaringly obvious on a live singing show.  Her knowledge is really about the inner workins of the music business and also style and presentation/choreography- she really helped many of these kids in those areas.

tlwmkw


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 30, 2011)

Tonight was ok on Idol but I wasn't as impressed as the judges were.  We need Simon back to say, after the others have raved abou a performance, "I don't know what they were listening to but it's not what I heard- that was atrocious".  The judges praise everything now- verylittle criticism.

tlwmkw


----------



## pjrose (Mar 30, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> Tonight was ok on Idol but I wasn't as impressed as the judges were.  We need Simon back to say, after the others have raved abou a performance, "I don't know what they were listening to but it's not what I heard- that was atrocious".  The judges praise everything now- verylittle criticism.
> 
> tlwmkw



I completely agree.  Everyone is "awesome," "amazing," or "beautiful."  I didn't like when Simon would make mincemeat of some of the performers, but c'mon, let's have some more honest criticism.  There were some really good numbers tonight, but also times that I covered my ears!

I voted numerous times for Pia, Thia, James, and Jacob.  Pia and Thia each have superb voices and added to their previous performances.  James owned the place.  Jacob poured every drop of emotion into his song.  

Paul was weird, Casey disappointing, and I just really don't like Stefano.   Naima's number was well done, but too original for me.  I guess Lauren was good, but I wasn't crazy about the performance.  Same with Haley, and I didn't like the gutteral voice.  I'm getting tired of Scotty. 

I'm looking forward to Mosca's analysis.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 30, 2011)

I dunno, as the weeks go on it's going to be very difficult to see some go home if these contestants don't stumble and hurt their own chances along the way.  There really is a good pool of talent here.

My favorite is still Paul but he's never going to win.  I don't like him as an "Idol" but I love him as a performer.  Tonight I was hoping he'd do "Your Song" but nope.  Oh well.

The only other comment I have about tonight is, "Bennie and the Jets" as a torch song?!?!  A TORCH SONG?!?!  I don't get it, not the performance and not the judges' reactions.  That was one of the most overdone-for-all-the-wrong-reasons acts I've ever seen, and it stunk.  S. T. U. N. K.  Stunk.  If she wants to be that artist then let her pick a suitable song and slink and growl all over creation, but don't completely trash a genius Taupin/John song that way.  Ugh.  It was awful.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 31, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I dunno, as the weeks go on it's going to be very difficult to see some go home if these contestants don't stumble and hurt their own chances along the way.  There really is a good pool of talent here.
> 
> My favorite is still Paul but he's never going to win.  I don't like him as an "Idol" but I love him as a performer.  Tonight I was hoping he'd do "Your Song" but nope.  Oh well.
> 
> The only other comment I have about tonight is, "Bennie and the Jets" as a torch song?!?!  A TORCH SONG?!?!  I don't get it, not the performance and not the judges' reactions.  That was one of the most overdone-for-all-the-wrong-reasons acts I've ever seen, and it stunk.  S. T. U. N. K.  Stunk.  If she wants to be that artist then let her pick a suitable song and slink and growl all over creation, but don't completely trash a genius Taupin/John song that way.  Ugh.  It was awful.



I think Paul should be gone except that Naima, Thia and Stephano are still with us. 

Burt I totally agree about Haley. What was Randy listening to ("Best of the night!") I thought it may have been the worst of the night & one for the year.  Awful.  

Well, thats why people vote.  Hopefully they'll get it right this week not like last weeks debacle.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2011)

shrug, I loved haleys performance!  

also liked james' as well.

rest were just ho hum

stephano, naima, rod stewart....bottom 3 easy.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 31, 2011)

So I just got done listening to tonight's performances...

My thought after Scotty sang was 1: nobody really knows that song, so they won't compare it to the original. 2:  he sure played up the grandma thing - knows who might be voting for him. - smart guy. 3: gave the little smile and then dropped the last note into his low range...

Naima: 1:  noticed the Jamaican colors on her outfit. 2: why the Jamaican accent to sing Reggae?? No one called her on it  3: was reasonably in tune.

Paul: I can see him being good on the radio as his style fits with a lot of the music that is being produced right now...(But think he is in serious jeopardy on this show)

Pia: 1: that girl looks amazing and has a great sense of style for her body. 
2: really liked her tonight!! The show has started, folks!

Stefano: I like him less and less. BUT:  _does anyone else think they really sabotaged him with a terrible arrangement that was stilted??_  Despite that, I'm ready for him to go. I think he has a lot to learn as a performer.

Lauren: I kind of like her curls as it is more natural for her. 2: Did she borrow Carrie Underwood's dress??  3: sounded good

James: he gives one heck of a performance. I think his shows would be entertaining to see, if he is able to put out great songs! He still had great control of his voice for all of his running around. Noticed he's still wearing The Hulk's wrestling shirt (at the practice session)

Thia: This was her best performance. Is it enough to save her? I don't know, maybe. She showed genuine emotion and connected much better this time. 

Casey:  Thanks for going back to his beautiful voice and musicianship. I am glad he was saved, and still think he's one of the best of the group.

Jacob: I actually Loved the first part of his performance. (I am not a Jacob fan) Then he had to go to the second part. Frankly, I think he went over the top again, and I also felt they took away the melody from him. Didn't like that part of the arrangement AT ALL.  So, he started to change my mind, but in the end, I still don't enjoy listening or watching him sing. 

Haley:  OK - here I differ with the others. I liked it! I thought her voice sounded great. I think she still has some stage presence to work on. She looked kind of lost when she started to try and get the crowd to wave, but then stopped. Gave some kind of half smiles at times that were at odds with the song as well. But thought she definitely improved. 

My favorites tonight were James, Casey and Pia. 
I think Paul and Stefano are most at jeopardy, but Haley and Thia could also be in trouble. I'd be a bit surprised with anyone else in the bottom...oh, well, wouldn't be surprised if Naima was down there...


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought Casey and Haley were the best tonight.

Bottom three:  Stefano, Naima and either Paul or Thia.


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've not been a fan of Paul, really, but last night I thought he was very smart.  He finally got rid of the loud music and the background singers that drown out his voice.  Think Rod Stewart (as someone has compared him to).  On Rod's CDs, the only one really singing is Rod.  Smartly so, his voice is not strong enough to sing over background singers.  Neither is Paul's.   Also, the music on Rod's CD's isn't typically overdone, same reason.

Years ago I saw Rod in concert and was very disappointed.  Why?  You could not hear his voice over the instruments.  Not sure if this happens often, but it did on this night.  Paul will always be an intimate club singer. He could not handle a larger platform, his singing voice isn't strong enough.  But on soft ballads ala Rod Stewart, he is good.  So, he'll stay another week, cause he's still got that killer smile and that personality (the voters are still in their fickle stage).  

Stefano, for me he just doesn't do it for me dawg.  I hear his kind every day on radio Disney.  Next?

Casey ALMOST took off the beard!  Almost.  I think the barber owes him a couple bucks back, that was barely a trim, but it's a start.  And I liked his calmer side, though he still gets that angry thing with his teeth that makes me think he has a dark side...?  At any rate, he will stay another week.

Pia and Thia are very pretty, and have beautiful voices, not necessarily in that order.  We are rooting for Thia because she goes to K12 like my daughter does.  But they need to jazz it up a bit.  

I liked Haley's performance.  So she slinked?  Lots of people slink.  She wanted to get attention, to be remembered.  So far, for me, she hasn't been memorable.  This week she was.  If she did that every week we'd get tired of it for sure.  

James, I like him, but I'm growing tired of his schtick.  

Jacob, amazing voice, but he sounded like he was going to break down in sobs.  I actually don't like the song he sang, even for Elton, and I thought it was the worst choice he could have made, I guy prone to emotional singing such an emotional song.  Wondering if Jimmy tried to talk him out of it?  He didn't think the choice was a good one either.  Good Bye Norma Jean might have been a better song choice.  

Which brings me to Lauren.  The song has been so, so, so overdone, even by Elton.  Her performance left me unmoved.  

Scotty is scotty.  He's a country singer.  He does his country.  I'm not a country fan, but still I get it, he has the voice, the mood, the swagger that has old school country written all over it.  Nashville will gobble him up.  

Naima:  I like the Jamaican flair she put in the song.  But unfortunately Jamaican style music is a laid back, almost lazy form of music that does nothing to showcase a singers ability to sing.  I could listen to it all day, and I'd pay to watch her perform, but not $100 a night at a concert, more like $20 bucks at an outdoor bar on the beach.  Can't really make much of a living off of that.  It might have hurt her.  We'll see.  

Ready to place a bet?  No, I can't call this one at all.  I think we will be surprised, whomever it is.

Sorry to be so critical, but with Simon gone, someone's gotta do it!

Which brings me to the judges.  I started off really liking the new additions.  Still do.  But they have absolutely nothing constructive to give to the singers.  I thought Randy was going to attempt to fill Simon's shoes, and every once in awhile he does, but he also seems to be bored again, and is back to giving the same tired, worn out phrases that really got on my nerves last year.  JLo is oh so cute, but what does "It gave me goosebumps!"  Really give to the performers, what can they do with that to take back and build on?  Steven says the same things to everyone.   And....I hate to even go there....I am not convinced "sobriety" is working out for him.  I feel bad for him if he's still dealing with pain from an injury, but he seems to be over medicated and unattached from the whole show.   I started out thinking Jimmy Iovine wasn't much help, but I've begun to realize that he and the crew that helps out the kids is the only thing keeping them on the right track, if they only choose to listen.

There.  That's my take.  We'll see how tonite pans out.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 31, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I thought Casey and Haley were the best tonight.
> 
> Bottom three:  Stefano, Naima and either Paul or Thia.



My thoughts too!


----------



## Mosca (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh man, pjr, nothing like the PRESSURE! :rofl: Today's the last day of the month here at work, and I might not have the time to write what I think. But man, you guys are right, do we ever need Simon. For the good of the singers, more than anything. We need someone to tell them, "Technically that was brilliant, but I didn't _feel_ anything," when it's needed. Or, "Sure, it was flashy, and different, but different isn't the same as good, and underneath you didn't do well at all." 

FWIW, last night was the first time I liked Lauren. That was pretty damn good, IMO.

And Thia. Thia, Thia, Thia. If you have to think about how you're going to put yourself into a song, you aren't actually doing it, honey. 


More when I get a chance.




pjrose said:


> I completely agree.  Everyone is "awesome," "amazing," or "beautiful."  I didn't like when Simon would make mincemeat of some of the performers, but c'mon, let's have some more honest criticism.  There were some really good numbers tonight, but also times that I covered my ears!
> 
> I voted numerous times for Pia, Thia, James, and Jacob.  Pia and Thia each have superb voices and added to their previous performances.  James owned the place.  Jacob poured every drop of emotion into his song.
> 
> ...


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 31, 2011)

Kind of an odd evening on Idol for me.  Elton John songs are difficult even though everyone thinks they are easy- tonight really showed that.

Scotty- did he really choose the song just because it had country in the title?  If so he made himself sound like an idiot.  He sang it OK and by mentioning, and singing to and about, his grandma  he will get lots of votes but it was ho-hum for me.  He will survive I think.

Naima- Wow.  Fake Jamaican accent- check.  Silly dance moves- check.  Colorful costumes- check.  Bad reggae arrangement of a classic song- check.  Where are you going next?  To a second rate theme park to be a performer (Disney wouldn't even accept this bad a performance- was she channeling Sebastian from Little Mermaid?).  Her boho-cool pose is slipping fast.  Bottom three imho.

Paul- I kind of enjoyed this one.  He pared it down and that was better for him. He continues to grow on me.  He needs quiet arrangements to show case his quirky voice.

Pia- Another Ballad?  Are you kidding?  She sings beautifully but needs to up the entertainment quotient.  She has the VOICE but needs to take some risks.  I think she fears losing control of the instrument- one bit of good advice Steven Tyler gave last night was that you don't have to be perfect all the time- problem was that he didn't say it to Pia.  Also how come she was allowed to announce next weeks song?  I'll be interested to see if she actually sings that one (if she stays).

Stefano- Awful.  Needs to go home.  Definitely bottom three.

Lauren- I didn't enjoy it.  The judges did and I wanted Simon there to say it was a mess.  Ought to be in the bottom three.

James- very theatrical- perhaps a little too much.  He should switch with Pia and do a ballad while she tries out his drama.  Tone it down.

Thia- I thought she improved and took some direction from the judges but it's a little too little a little too late.  Should be in the bottom three as far as I'm concerned.

Casey- I liked it.  I don't think he is the great stand-out that some think he is but this was OK.  Less scary faces which should help him.

Jacob- Waaaay over the top.  He needs to tone the drama down.  He can do a much better job if he pulls it back but this wasn't it.  He could be in the bottom three but probably won't be.

Hailey- It was OK for me but I didn't feel it was the best of the night.  This may keep her here but I'm not sure.  Was afraid she'd fall off the piano but then noticed the step stool.  

The judges were on auto-pilot- J.Lo "I've got goose bumps",  Steven Tyler  "You're crazy/rock and roll/ fantastic/beautiful", Randy even backed away from his previous advice to Pia that she should try something else.  I was very disappointed in their critiques- lots of empty praise.

I'll be interested to see who goes home tonight. 

tlwmkw


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 31, 2011)

Overall, I'm still impressed with the level of talent this year.  I don't remember the last time I saw a top 11 where I at least liked just about every performance.

I've been slow to warm to Scotty, but I liked this one.  Hitting that low note at the end was a smart move.

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I *like* the stuff Naima comes up with.  Not the best voice in the competition, but a consistently interesting and strong performer.

Paul?  Still can't get past the voice.

Stefano made progress, in that he kept his eyes open, but he still needs to work on performance.  I still love his voice, though.

Casey was better than last week, but didn't wow me.

I agree with whoever said that "Candle in the Wind" is way overdone, and I think that hurt Lauren.

At the top:  Pia and James

At the bottom:  Paul, Lauren, and I-don't-know.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 31, 2011)

I wonder if the judges ever watch the performances after the live show, if they go to some crazy AI War Room with fluffy couches and bigscreen TV's to watch tapes and critique their own acts, plus get another perspective on the contestants.  If they don't they should, because sometimes I just do not understand how they can be watching the same thing we are!  Simon has been the only judge who seems to be able to do that - to separate the performances from the inherent electricity of the live venue.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 31, 2011)

OK, capsule review time. First, did anyone play the Jimmy Iovine game? I thought he was pretty accurate in his shadings. He predicted some faltering, that's for sure.

Let me start by saying once again that I believe every one of these kids has earned their presence. But are they ready for STARDOM?

Scotty: Good observation by Randy, that this kid is getting really used to the lights, the crowd, the stage. pjrose, I answered you a few days ago on who I thought would be a star; I'm changing my mind. I'm sure it's going to be this kid. He might not win, but he's completely at ease with the machinery. 

Naima: It didn't work for me, either, and mostly because of the fake patois. 

Paul: Nope, I still don't get it.

Pia: OK. Now at this point, I wouldn't be surprised if when she hits one of those high note we see a little puff of smoke out of her ear, as the Piabot circuitry starts to overload from the strain of acting human while performing that messy emotion stuff. 

Stefano: was I the only one who thought he actually had to _strain_ to keep his eyes open? He's hit his limit, this is as good as it gets. Nice kid, though. He'll have some great stories when he gets older.

Lauren: I thought it was odd to see her smile during a sad song, but she pulled it back quickly (that's what I mean when I refer to these kids as being inexperienced as performers). But overall I enjoyed this, the first time I liked her. I see some didn't though, so  . Hey, I'm just another guy with an opinion and a keyboard. she's safe 'til next week, though. 

James: He's having fun, isn't he? I think the Hollywood makeup treatment made him look callow and immature, and did nothing for him. He's better when he looks dangerous. He'll have other moments where he shines above the staging.

Thia: Thia, Thia, Thia. Honey, if you have to talk about trying to put emotion into it, you aren't actually doing it. 

Casey: I'm starting to not get it. He might just be a session musician who can sing a little bit, like the guy who sings the opening blues vamp before BB King comes out.

Jacob: He has two settings: "over the top", and tlwmkw's "waaaay over the top". He has fun, though, and you have to admit it's infectious. There has to be a place in show business for this guy's personality. But I have no idea where.

Haley Reinhart: Now see, I thought she seemed a little awkward with the beginning of the song, but she did get into it at the end. I like the girl, she looked good, but I'm going to go with what I said a couple weeks ago: I see nothing here that makes her stand out more than any other singer who's been eliminated around the fourth or fifth week in any of the previous 10 seasons. Like Stefano, she's peaked; this is what you're going to get, and it isn't going to win, and it shouldn't. 


And, I'm really tired of the judges saying everyone is great. It doesn't help the performers, and it makes for boring TV. If you don't tell the kids when they are not cutting it, how is it going to mean anything when you tell them they really nailed it? Tyler is disappointing, Jennifer has problems with being too nice and you have to read between the lines with her, and Randy can't live down his uselessness of the previous ten seasons.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 31, 2011)

markbernstein said:


> Overall, I'm still impressed with the level of talent this year.  I don't remember the last time I saw a top 11 where I at least liked just about every performance.
> 
> I've been slow to warm to Scotty, but I liked this one.  Hitting that low note at the end was a smart move.
> 
> ...



Lauren Alaina's performance actually hurt my ears.  For some reason, the whole song sounded out of tune.  It was probably just the key she sang it in.  I think she is the most over rated singer.

I am actually getting tired of Scotty probably because I don't really like country music.  It was fun to hear his voice for a couple weeks.  Now, it's wearing thin on me.  However, I think he has a tremendous fan base and will be a great country music star.  I think he has the entire southern vote tied up.  He may win just because of that.  

As an aside, I think the southern vote kept Adam Lambert from winning.  They represent a very powerful voting block.


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with points made earlier aboug the judges.  I really like Steven and J-Lo, but no one is offering the hard-truth honest critiques that Simon used to do.  At the beginning of the season Randy looked like he would be taking the tough guy role, but he has caved and become a cheer-leader like the other two.

As for the bottom three tonight, I predict Stefano, Naima and Thia. Based on last night's performance I think Stefano and Naima will be going home.  Remember that they are the 2 wild cards.  Stefano has his fans, though, and last night's performance was probably the best of the season.

I think the top three (in the finals) will be Casey, James and Pia.  The only other person I can see as a finalist is Scotty.  I'm no big fan of country music, but hey, the kid could have a show in Branson tomorrow.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 31, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I wonder if the judges ever watch the performances after the live show, if they go to some crazy AI War Room with fluffy couches and bigscreen TV's to watch tapes and critique their own acts, plus get another perspective on the contestants.  If they don't they should, because sometimes I just do not understand how they can be watching the same thing we are!  Simon has been the only judge who seems to be able to do that - to separate the performances from the inherent electricity of the live venue.



It has gotten very old that the judges seem nonplussed when the crowd reacts negatively to the slightest hint of looming criticism.  It seems to scare them off from a serious review of the performance they just witnessed.  They need to be more aggressive as someone is going home. Telling everyone they did great adds nothing and does nothing to improve the next performance.  It seems Steven Tyler in particular has earned the Paula award for loving everything.


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 31, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> It has gotten very old that the judges seem nonplussed when the crowd reacts negatively to the slightest hint of looming criticism.  It seems to scare them off from a serious review of the performance they just witnessed.  They need to be more aggressive as someone is going home. Telling everyone they did great adds nothing and does nothing to improve the next performance.  It seems Steven Tyler in particular has earned the Paula award for loving everything.



I was all jazzed up when they said Steven Tyler would be a new judge.  But now I go back to my original pick.  Gene Simmons from Kiss. THAT would have been Simon's replacement.  The guy knows the business, he has charisma, and he isn't afraid to tell it like it is.  The only trick with him would be to keep his labido in check, especially since few of these girls are "legal", and he has a reputation for, well, I'll leave it at "he has a reputation."      I thought we might get that behavior from Steven, but instead his pendulum has swung the other way, he treats all the girls as if they were his daughters, good in the "no one wants to see him be a slobbering dirty old man", but not good in the way of , "oh, she's so sweet, why I remember her when she was in diapies and little pig tails."


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2011)

Where's Ted Mack when you need him?  

I watched last night, hoping for a few to break out, and a few others to fade into the background.  Sadly, none of the performances stuck with me overnight except for the bad ones.  And none of the good ones were "that" good. 

Regardless of how she tried to change up the song to make it her own, Naima's fake Jamaican accent was simply insulting.  If a white person tried to get away with that they'd be vilified.  What the heck is she thinking?  People want to believe in the performer, not buy an act.  The fake accent makes me question how genuine the rest of her persona is.

James may be working the rocker angle, but the melodramatics were so contrived, it left me thinking "cruise ship lounge act."  And then to pass off the flaming piano thing with discussion of the amount of hairspray on his fake 'do?  Puhlease.  "Real" rockers take risks.  This guy follows a script, then looks for approval from the yay-sayers around him.

Jacob needs to go back to church.  Nice voice, has some amazing high notes, but zero stage presence.  I'm starting to see him as a backup singer for someone else.

Casey finally trimmed that squirrel growing on his face, and it helped his appearance - made him look less like a werewolf wannabe.  But his performances all seem contrived, like flipping a switch.

Pia - as others have said - nice voice, but show me something more than how well you stand still. She can stand beside jacob in the backup singer line.

Thia - poor diction and missed melodic timing in a song that could have been exceptional.  She missed a great opportunity there, and her age shows through.  This isn't karaoke.

Paul?  I'm starting to hear fingernails on a chalkboard with this guy when he sings.  I'm just not a fan.

Stefano can join James on that cruise ship.

The supposed-Janis Joplin girl (whose name still escapes me) is working that angle a bit too much.  The growl is as fake as her hair color, and I don't buy either of them for a second.  Pick something else.

Scotty.  One trick pony with a gimmicky voice.  He'll have a mediocre music career due to fans who think he's cute and "unexpected."  I don't see him ever being a major star.

Ok, having said all that, now I can't wait for tonight when two go home.   

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 31, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Where's Ted Mack when you need him?


I remember him!


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 31, 2011)

I liked the red piano, with and without the flames. I vote that it stays.


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 31, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Where's Ted Mack when you need him?
> 
> I watched last night, hoping for a few to break out, and a few others to fade into the background.  Sadly, none of the performances stuck with me overnight except for the bad ones.  And none of the good ones were "that" good.
> 
> ...



Dave, I would appreciate if you wouldn't hold back so much, and tell us which one you DIDN'T like!


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh - the judges....

My girls started laughing when Randy started doing the "for me, for you, DAWG, but for you..." schtick. I don't remember who he was talking to, but you could tell he was trying not to say it, and couldn't stop! LOL! 

I agree that Tyler has lost something: interest, medication, I don't know, but he is disappointing. 

I think JLO really cares, and agree that she gets scared off by the crowd to give criticism. 

Randy is back to his useless comments. 

Mosca - I had the same opinion about Jimmy Iovine and was glad you brought him up. This guy knows the business and seems to be trying to really help the contestants. (as you say - IF they listen) I think they kind of have to let the contestants make some bad choices re: songs, as it makes it a bit more interesting, and allows us to see them as individuals. If they were all given the perfect song choice for them - then the competition would be boring and it would become - "which package does the audience like best???"

I think part of the fun of a show like this is watching the transformation of these kids into potential artists. When they try different styles (clothing and hair) you see the good and bad. Some makeovers don't work as well - do they keep them anyway because it was done by "professionals?" This is true about their musical performances as well. We've seen the ones who try to jump through the hoops to please the judges, and it usually backfires. It's the ones who take the good advice, and ignore the rest that tend to do better. Yet sometimes the personality is charming and the audience forgives the failures. 

I remember an interview of Kelly Clarkson, who was commenting on her season vs. newer ones. (and this was several years ago...)  She said they didn't get any help with hair, make-up or wardrobe. They just had to go out there and do their best. She said that's why there were some wild hairdo's as that's all they could come up with. I think it made a huge difference for some of the later contestants to get made over. Of course, the talent pool was also much smaller then, as noone knew the potential of the show.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2011)

they used to have a "before and after" photo comparison of the winners on some site...it really was shocking to see the "audition" photograph compared to the "finale" photograph for nearly all of the winners each season.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Dave, I would appreciate if you wouldn't hold back so much, and tell us which one you DIDN'T like!



LOL!  Sorry, my mom always taught me that if you always tell the truth, you don't need to remember what you said.  

And I mean my comments constructively.  It's not so much that I didn't like them as much as I wasn't impressed by them.  If I'm expected to vote for my favorite, then I want to be "wowed" by a contestant.  Give me a contestant to root for, beyond how they look or the theatrics they can choreograph.  If I'm listening to music, (usually in my car when I'm in traffic), how someone looks isn't a factor.  So "cute" doesn't cut it.  Flaming pianos don't cut it.  And heaven knows, fake Jamaican accents don't cut it.  

I also don't want to vote for "average," I want to vote for "exceptional."  Fantasia did that for me (before she got weird.)  Clay Aiken at the end of his season did that for me.  Carrie Underwood did that for me.  Melinda Dolittle did that for me.  Bo Bice singing accapella?  Incredible!  And even Adam Lambert amazed me, not so much for the quality of his voice, as for wondering where his vocal range ended.  It seemed as high as he went, he could still go higher.  Amazing pipes.

I want to view American Idol as a talent show that will reward me with new music to listen to, not as a marketing ploy to sell Summer Tour tickets for average performers.   

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 31, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> My girls started laughing when Randy started doing the "for me, for you, DAWG, but for you..." schtick.


I started laughing when Ryan Seacrest started making fun of it.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 31, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> ...Flaming pianos don't cut it.


 
I think flaming pianos are my new "thing."  I'm considering adding flames to my own piano.  I wonder what DH will think?



BMWguynw said:


> I also don't want to vote for "average," I want to vote for "exceptional." Fantasia did that for me (before she got weird.) Clay Aiken at the end of his season did that for me. Carrie Underwood did that for me. Melinda Dolittle did that for me. Bo Bice singing accapella? Incredible!


You have good taste, Mr. Dave.


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 31, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> LOL!  Sorry, my mom always taught me that if you always tell the truth, you don't need to remember what you said.
> 
> And I mean my comments constructively.  It's not so much that I didn't like them as much as I wasn't impressed by them.  If I'm expected to vote for my favorite, then I want to be "wowed" by a contestant.  Give me a contestant to root for, beyond how they look or the theatrics they can choreograph.  If I'm listening to music, (usually in my car when I'm in traffic), how someone looks isn't a factor.  So "cute" doesn't cut it.  Flaming pianos don't cut it.  And heaven knows, fake Jamaican accents don't cut it.
> 
> ...



no worries!  I get what you are saying about sound rather than looks though.  Before MTV we didn't have a CLUE what singers looked like, unless they happened to put their pic on their album cover.  Some didn't.  Once MTV came to be it became apparent WHY some didn't put their faces on the cover!  When Kiss went unmasked (yes, I am showing my age, or lack thereof, whichever), my first thought was, "Ok, thanks for letting us see what you really looked like, now please, cover up again."  

I look at Adam Lambert and think, for all his talent, he is 20 to 30 years too late.  If he would have come of age during MTV's heyday, he would have been their crowned king.  All that theatrics, good looks and chops in one package?  (his resemblance to a young Kurt Russell is amazing).  Now, he's just one of many people trying to catch attention in his own "shiny objects" generation.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 1, 2011)

Piano, red and flaming: loved it, perfect for James' performance.  Have you noticed that only some performers/performances get the special effects?  I wonder how that decision is made.  It likely influences the votes.

Judges and lack of criticism: I think "constructive" is the key word.  The few suggestions are unclear and inconsistent.  Change it up (or don't change it too much), show us the real you.....  They could be more specific with comments such as "try to stretch out your range" or "open your eyes" or "give us something besides (whatever)" or "feel the songs more, try to add some emotion to it," or "stop growling like a werewolf".    They can do that without being insulting or hurtful, i.e. we don't need Simon's "horrendous" comments, just some helpful ones.

One trick pony: yes, that's Scotty.  He's wearing on me too.  He'll have his fan base, but maybe not be the star I once thought.  I don't know anything about country, though, so ???

At this point maybe the only ones I would like to see at the end are Pia and James.  Maybe.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 1, 2011)

The right two went home tonight.


----------



## BevL (Apr 1, 2011)

Finally got through the show from last night.  Definitely should be Stefano, Naima and Haley in the bottom three.  Can't see what the judges were thinking saying Haley's performance was good.  Maybe I'm just too attached to the original Bennie and the Jets to see a girl on a piano?

Okay, off to zoom through the results - hopefully I'm right.

Bev


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 1, 2011)

Paul in the bottom three, not Stephano?? OK, that surprised me just a little, but not too much. Other than that, I think the outcome was reasonable tonight. 

Thia isn't quite there yet, but I like her, and hope she makes some wise choices as she grows up a bit more. 

Naima was flat again in her duet w/Jacob. Bad song - bad performance for both of them. 

Was reminded again about why I liked Lauren so much. Great job w/Scotty on their duet.  

The band was different for AI. 

Liked having smaller groups sing instead of the usual mash-up. 

BAsically back to a typical results night as we get down to the ones who have a shot.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 1, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Paul in the bottom three, not Stephano?? OK, that surprised me just a little, but not too much. Other than that, I think the outcome was reasonable tonight.
> 
> Thia isn't quite there yet, but I like her, and hope she makes some wise choices as she grows up a bit more.
> 
> ...


I totally disagree about Naima and Jacob.  I LOVED their duet.  I thought they sounded and looked great together.  I also liked Lauren and Scotty.  The rest?  Notsomuch.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 1, 2011)

Pia just isn't doing it for me.  She certainly is gorgeous.  She certainly can hit the notes.  She certainly puts emotion into her songs.  But the sound of her voice doesn't catch my interest.  It's like plain water with no flavor to me.  I can't even remember what she sounds like from week to week.

Although Thia is not as good a performer as Pia, at least I could hear something memorable in her voice.  I think she was just too young and needs more time to develop.

Pia, Thia, Mia, I once knew a girl named Trea.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 1, 2011)

Any of the bottom three (plus Stefano) could have been cut last night and the results very reasonable. The two that left didn't have what it takes to win. Paul needs to go and Stefano will also before long. The remainder all have strengths and weaknesses and should make for an interesting competition as the season winds down. As we now know winning doesn't mean superstardom but maybe a nice, music related living except in a couple cases. Being second or third or even worse can still lead to a career better than the winner that season OR back to basic oblivion when the tour ends. It still comes down to talent and the ability to make music people are willing to pay for. It's not easy and AI is just one of many ways to try get heard over others. No guarantees. And America may not pick the most talented as we learned last year and others.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 1, 2011)

No real surprises in the eliminations; it could have been any two out of Naima, Thia, Paul, Stefano, Haley. Not that they're better or worse than the others, but they don't seem to have amassed a fan base large enough to keep them safe. Everyone else seems to have created cheering sections. 

_55 million_ votes? WOW, for the top 11! And Ryan said to Casey he'd be amazed at how many votes he got... I have no doubt that all the Casey lovers who were sitting on their hands got off 'em and voted.

I liked the duets and the bands, even the shaggy ones. I don't think anyone got much of a chance to rehearse, so yeah, some rough takes. I heard Stefano blow a lyric to "Band on the Run". (A funny aside: I'm reading Fab: An Intimate Life of Paul McCartney on my Kindle, and I was right in the middle of the passage about the recording of "Band on the Run" last night when they played it!) Scotty and Lauren sounded pretty good, considering, but his voice sounded a lot more mature than hers. Still, they sounded like kids playing dress-up. Compare their performance to Carrie Underwood and Randy Travis's from last year. Shut your eyes and just listen. It's not that Underwood's and Travis's voices are better (they are), but also there's that something, whatever that thing is that makes the best country music really great. I thought Jacob and Namia's synchronized moves were really good. The girls singing Katie Perry, that was strange, because those three don't really go together, and that song is really lightweight for any of them alone, let alone as a group. 

Fantasia, will.i.am.... weak sauce. Fast forward.

Next week: "Songs From the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame", with Jeff Beck as a guest performer. Ha! I always thought Beck was the weakest of the 3 Yardbirds guitarists, even if he is technically amazing. I find him soulless. Now, Jimmy Page or Eric Clapton as guest performer, and I might save the recording!


----------



## markbernstein (Apr 1, 2011)

I like both Thia and Naima, but never expected either of them to get to the finals, so I'm not too unhappy.  

Law of averages says that one of the guys goes next week, probably either Paul or Stefano, unless Casey has a bad week.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow...last night was no surprise, but I'm gonna miss exotic flower Naima's "mad flavah" as Randy calls it. Paul should have gone last night...but "Vote for the Worst" folks are still voting for him & keeping him in. As for the show's performances...I almost melted during the country duet by Scotty and Lauren...and I don't buy much country music. I still want Scotty to win it, so of course I'm biased. He seems so genuine to me, and it's time to have an old school country crooner win Idol (Carrie Underwood is definitely more pop than country, kinda like Shania Twain). I do like Jason Lusk but I think church-trained singers have had their shot on Idol (think: Ruben Studdard and Fantasia)...and imho it's also time to move on from the recent trend of rockers taking top or second prize. Just sayin! Oh yeah...what was with that "super-star" performance by Jamie Foxx and Will.I.Am? Even with the big production number, it had to be the worst "star" performance I've ever witnessed on Idol. OK, enough ranting, I'm hungry and in the mood for collards and cornbread for some reason.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 1, 2011)

Felt that the results weren't a surprise except that Paul was in the bottom three.  Naima's fake Jamaican accent sealed the deal for me- she tries to be so cool and bohemian and then pulled a silly stunt like that.  At least Crystal Bowersox never wavered from her hip/alternative/singer songwriter vibe no matter whether you liked her or not.  Naima really lost her way.  Thia is just too young- she looks like a Disney princess and needs more life experience.  I thought Stefano should be in the bottom three, or either Lauren or Haley.

After lasts weeks exciting results show this one wasn't so good.  The small groups singing were Ok- liked the country two, didn't like Jacob and Naima, the boy group was just barely Ok, the girls singing Katy Perry was bad.

Will I. Am and Jamie Foxx were terrible.  Another example of singers who wouldn't make it very far on this show.

Poor Jacob is having a hard time with his stylist-  the jackets that they are giving him all look too short and too tight.  He doesn't look comfortable in his clothes at all.

I can't really see where this is going now.  It's not an easy call at all.

tlwmkw


----------



## Mike316 (Apr 1, 2011)

In the words of Charles Barkley, Naima was "turrible."


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mike316 said:


> In the words of Charles Barkley, Naima was "turrible."





Agreed. Now if Drunk Uncle Paul and Stefano are next to go we'll be down to the real contenders.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am now rooting for Casey to win it all.  I like him the best.

I do think that Scotty is going to win it, though.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 1, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Agreed. Now if Drunk Uncle Paul and Stefano are next to go we'll be down to the real contenders.



You have to get rid of Haley and Lawren Alaina, too.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 1, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I am now rooting for Casey to win it all.  I like him the best.
> 
> I do think that Scotty is going to win it, though.



We agree. Is that good? I'll bet it doesn't mean much overall.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay, I am finally able to make my bet.  I am ready.  Any takers?

Here is who I believe will make the top 5:

Casey
Jacob
Pia
James
Scotty

I believe the finals will be Casey and Scotty.  Scotty winning it all.  I am picking Scotty to win even though I want Casey to win because America always disagrees with me.  My favorite usually gets second.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 2, 2011)

I think you're spot on, BocaBum! That's the likely final 5. As for Casey, somebody on TUG mentioned that mean teeth thing he does...I see it in his eyes too. Maybe it's just a woman-thing but he kinda scares me, and I agree he might have a possible dark side. That doesn't bode well for the rigors of touring, the pressures of fame, etc. And I just so happen to think he's this year's Taylor Hicks who's charmed many but can soon turn into a kind of novelty act. Now that I've dissed your fave, what makes Casey's talent so appealing to you? Do you love his voice that much? His song choices haven't shown me anything new lately, and I'm just wondering what his magnetic draw is. The Idol judges love him too (saved him fer cryin out loud) But he's "good tv" 'cause he's wild & crazy. Doesn't it take more pure vocal talent to win? I don't mean to just ask Boca Bum...I'm ready to look at Casey with new eyes and ears but I need convincing. Because if it came down to Casey and strange screechy Paul in the finals...I'd probably not vote. (P.S. I only vote, sometimes, in Idol finals. Which is why Kurt Nilsen won "World Idol"...I like to brag I put Norway's finest over the top to beat Kelly Clarkson for "the win" .)


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 2, 2011)

Carol C.

What is World Idol?  I've never heard of it but haven't watched that much of the Idol show (only really started watching last 2 seasons).

tlwmkw


----------



## Karen G (Apr 2, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> What is World Idol?


 Here is some info about it.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Carol C said:


> I think you're spot on, BocaBum! That's the likely final 5. As for Casey, somebody on TUG mentioned that mean teeth thing he does...I see it in his eyes too. Maybe it's just a woman-thing but he kinda scares me, and I agree he might have a possible dark side. That doesn't bode well for the rigors of touring, the pressures of fame, etc. And I just so happen to think he's this year's Taylor Hicks who's charmed many but can soon turn into a kind of novelty act. Now that I've dissed your fave, what makes Casey's talent so appealing to you? Do you love his voice that much? His song choices haven't shown me anything new lately, and I'm just wondering what his magnetic draw is. The Idol judges love him too (saved him fer cryin out loud) But he's "good tv" 'cause he's wild & crazy. Doesn't it take more pure vocal talent to win? I don't mean to just ask Boca Bum...I'm ready to look at Casey with new eyes and ears but I need convincing. Because if it came down to Casey and strange screechy Paul in the finals...I'd probably not vote. (P.S. I only vote, sometimes, in Idol finals. Which is why Kurt Nilsen won "World Idol"...I like to brag I put Norway's finest over the top to beat Kelly Clarkson for "the win" .)



I like Casey because I think his is the most talented contestant on the show.  I loved when he played the bass.  I love the tone of his voice.  I like the number of things he can do.  I don't care about acts.  I care about chops.  He is loaded.

Regarding your need to be convinced, I am not here to do that.  You either like him or you don't.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it just me or are the new judges becoming weak? Jennifer and Steven never have anything bad to say, never! Randy is the only one that has it in him to provide constructive criticism, but I have found his critique being brought down by the others.

I also think that America was just insulted by Jacob's pre-performance statement. I found it an odd thing to say.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 6, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Is it just me or are the new judges becoming weak? Jennifer and Steven never have anything bad to say, never! Randy is the only one that has it in him to provide constructive criticize, but I have found his critique being brought down by the others.
> 
> I also think that America was just insulted by Jacob's pre-performance statement. I found it an odd thing to say.




Not just you. The judges are useless. 

And yes, we were insulted. He doesn't know us. It was a very callow thing for him to say.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 6, 2011)

So now I get to be Simon....

Jacob: Not really such a bad performance, but what the heck, telling us to look in the mirror? A whole heck of a lot of us are trying to keep the bills paid, the family together, the kids in school, he has one heck of a lot of nerve lecturing millions of us whom he doesn't know. 

Haley: That song is about having your heart ripped out, and she performed it coquettishly. For your comparison: Janis Joplin, "Piece of my Heart"

Casey: Not bad on first listen, but at the recap I could see just how weak it was. His ship has sailed talentwise, but he'll stick around a few more weeks on good will. He's a nice kid.

Lauren: I liked it. I think that song is one that is best unadorned, sung straight up. She didn't wow me, but I think Randy was actually right (like a stopped clock); she took a tough song and did well with it.

James: That was decent. He'll go through. The lighting didn't do him any favors, making his ears look like heating elements.

Scotty: He hit all the cues, but that was so... _sanitary_. Again, for comparison: Elvis, "That's Alright, Mama". Even in '68, sitting on stage, you can sense the danger in the guy.

Pia: I guess you have to shut your eyes when she sings, because she can sing like there's no tomorrow but she's clueless on how to handle the stage. And lady: do something about that straight black hair. Cut it really short or something. Give yourself a _personality_, because honey, whatever one you have isn't coming across through the broadcast. 

edit: 1) You think she'd have watched a Tina Turner video, to see how to sell the song, and 2) She ain't no Tina Turner, and I'm talking about the pipes. Tina Turner, "River Deep Mountain High". Tina cuts Pia to shreds. THAT is how you just stand there and belt it, and sell it.


Interlude: Todd Rundgren DID NOT produce Janis Joplin. He produced a lot of great stuff, but when Joplin was singing he was still leading Nazz, and then Runt. His first (big) production credit is The Band's _Stage Fright_ in 1970, right before Joplin's death. 


Stefano: I liked the kid tonight, not so much his voice (which I think is thin, a typical boy-band voice), but because I think he connected with the lyric well. He likes to sing this song. (I think every week, in every season, one of the contestants looks at the song list and sees one that he or she has sung a hundred times before and loves, and I think this was Stefano's week.) Good job, kid! (Because I've done it for a few others, here's Percy Sledge, "When a Man Loves a Woman". Sure, the original is better, but I think Stefano found it's "center". If you listen all the way through, you can hear where Percy Sledge does that thing that will.i.am mentions, where he holds back the lyric, then deals it out right on the beat, most noticeably at 2:30.)

Paul: Paul gets to close the show; was it an attempt to save him? If it was, then it didn't work, except that Jacob and Haley underperformed and Paul has a following. The production itself was great, it was Paul that was weak. Again, I think it's instructive to go to the original: Johnny Cash, "Folsom Prison Blues" 

Paul's rockin' a good time; Cash is trying to cut your throat with his music. Seriously: listen to how Cash is intentionally flat and behind the beat. It's like a musical version of "dead eyes", the "thousand mile stare". This is music for a bad attitude.


Who's the bottom three? Jacob, Haley, Paul. Who's going home? Man. Jacob's the last black guy and the last overt gospel guy, Haley is the cute girl, and Paul is the .alt candidate. I have to say Haley, because "cute" hasn't saved anyone yet (see: Haley Scarnato, Antonella Barba, etc).


----------



## pjrose (Apr 6, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Is it just me or are the new judges becoming weak? Jennifer and Steven never have anything bad to say, never! Randy is the only one that has it in him to provide constructive criticism, but I have found his critique being brought down by the others.
> 
> I also think that America was just insulted by Jacob's pre-performance statement. I found it an odd thing to say.





Mosca said:


> Not just you. The judges are useless.
> 
> And yes, we were insulted. He doesn't know us. It was a very callow thing for him to say.



I agree about the judges.  They're not judging, just tossing out praise.  

What statement?  I missed the beginning.  What did he say?


----------



## Elan (Apr 7, 2011)

If I had to pick a bottom 3 this week, it'd be Haley, Stefano and Paul.  

I thought Haley was simply awful -- still hasn't figured out who she is musically, and it shows every week.  I almost feel sorry for her because she looks so uncomfortable.  

Stefano, while a decent vocalist,  is incredibly unbelievable with all of his performances. He needs to sit still on a bar stool and really connect with the song, forget the In 'N Sync hand gestures, etc, etc.  

Paul's voice, although somewhat pleasing, is very limited in range, and by the end of a song the monotony has worn me down.  Much like Jason Castro from a few years back, I'd throw $10 in Paul's guitar case after listening him while I had a few Coronas on a restaurant patio. He strikes me as that grade of performer.

  I liked James and Scotty the most this week, followed by Casey and Jacob, then Lauren and Pia.  Pia has a beautiful voice, but saying that 'watching her perform is like watching paint dry' would be an insult to drying paint everywhere.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 7, 2011)

I enjoyed all the performances tonight and thought the contestants deserved the praises they got from the judges.  They get lots of constructive criticism and advice during the week from the producers they work with while they are crafting their performances. When they do a great job, it's nice to hear the compliments. No point in cutting them down after they've done the song--the voters will vote for the ones they like the best.

I wasn't offended by Jacob's remarks--I think it's great that he rejected a song that promoted behavior he wasn't comfortable with and chose a song that reflected his own values.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 7, 2011)

Jacob finally turned in a performance that was not over the top. I'm confused, though, about the song choices. Don't the contestants pick the songs? So why did Jacob pick "Let's get it on" (or whatever it's called - sorry, just don't know the title...) in the first place if he doesn't agree w/the lyrics?? 

His remarks came across as extremely arrogant before singing "Man in the Mirror."  To say that any problem with the song will not be with the way he sings it but with the audience being able to relate to the lyrics??? 

In general, felt it was a love-fest from the judges. When Steven was sleeping against JLo, I kind of felt the same way.. bored.  Everyone is great - don't know how the audience is going to make a decision....yeah, yeah.


----------



## jme (Apr 7, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I wasn't offended by Jacob's remarks--I think it's great that he rejected a song that promoted behavior he wasn't comfortable with and chose a song that reflected his own values.



ABSOLUTELY RIGHT, Karen. Good for Jacob, especially in front of the world. 
Insult?  Hardly. It's an insult that someone criticizes for that. He has high moral standards and will always take that with him. I'll stand next to him anytime. 

I can't see Scotty winning the overall competition (he might win the 'OVERALL' competition, however), but anything's possible. I like country, but.......      

I just wish Scotty would turn sideways so he could sing to the audience. He would have a heck of a time blowing out a candle. 

Actually I like James Durbin, even though i'm not a rocker, either......he has a great story, and he's going to be a great one---same for Jacob and Scotty, each in their own niches. All will go on to stardom.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 7, 2011)

pjrose, he said that if he ends up in the bottom 3, it won’t be because he sang the song poorly, it’ll be because America wasn’t ready to look at themselves in the mirror. 

Karen, jme, I don't think what he said had anything to do with him changing songs. It just came across as scolding, I'm fine with him singing whatever he feels comfortable with. As far as songs, "Let's Get It On" has been sung to death on AI, and "Man in the Mirror" has only been sung onto life support, so, "MitM" was the better choice I think. We'll have to disagree on the judges. I always felt that Simon drove them to work harder, even when they were good.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 7, 2011)

My top 3 favorites were James, Scotty and Pia.  Really enjoyed it.

I agree that everyone was pretty good tonight.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I enjoyed all the performances tonight and thought the contestants deserved the praises they got from the judges.  They get lots of constructive criticism and advice during the week from the producers they work with while they are crafting their performances. When they do a great job, it's nice to hear the compliments. No point in cutting them down after they've done the song--the voters will vote for the ones they like the best.



If this is the role of the judges, then I don't understand why they are even on the show. The are there to provide professional feedback on the contestants performance. There may be things that the TV watching audience doesn't pick up on that the judges should given their experience.

Also their feedback is there to help the contestants learn and grow. With constant praise there is never anything more to strive for.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 7, 2011)

jme said:


> I can't see Scotty winning the overall competition (he might win the 'OVERALL' competition, however), but anything's possible. I like country, but.......


That is one of the funniest puns I've seen in a long time!:hysterical: 

Speaking of country music, did anyone else watch the CMA awards show Sunday evening? If you didn't, you missed a surprising and entertaining duet by Carrie Underwood and Steven Tyler.  Click  hereto see it.


----------



## BevL (Apr 7, 2011)

Agree completely with Mosca's recap.  For me there was no one that really stood out as great and no one that really did badly. So it is going to be a close vote, I'd guess.

I'm glad I'm not the only one that finds Pia somewhat annoying - for all the hype about another side to her than ballads, it was pretty uncomfortable trying to watch her move.  I did think that Jennifer gave some good constructive advice to watch performances - not for their singing but for how they move.

Still rooting for Casey, I just really like him.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 7, 2011)

Man, now that I've been able to think about it more, and I'm procrastinating on doing the taxes,

I loved this quote from Dave Dellaterza, about Scotty: "He’s utterly asexual. You can’t do Elvis and replace the sexuality with cheese." Now, remember: I think the kid is really, really good. But he hasn't had that moment of astonishment yet, the one that should be informing his art about what the rest of us already know. He doesn't need to go down the wrong road, do drugs, or become an alcoholic, or steal cars, or go to jail, or anything like that; he just needs to have his eyes opened, and then sing about it. 

Same for Lauren Alaina, but I still think she's more soulful; I think her life outside of performing hasn't been as smooth as Scotty's (but I'm projecting that, so...?). 

Now of course, I know. These are high school kids. I think it is probably more appropriate to write at length about how going on AI is hurting their development, but in the end there's no way of knowing. 


I can hardly think about Haley doing Joplin. Just 'cause a singer can growl doesn't mean a singer is bluesy. Janis Joplin, say what you will, there's no denying she put her heart and soul right out there for everyone to see. But AI doesn't really want those types of performers, they don't make for a good TV show (and I'm OK with that, I want a good TV show). 

Pia's performance deserves a few more words. Here's someone who is just so _guarded_ in her singing. It's like she's using her talent to hide her feelings, instead of using her talent to touch her feelings. "River Deep Mountain High" is about how you feel when your toes are curling. Watch that Tina Turner clip I linked above. What we got was a fake. A good fake, but a fake.

Re Paul, from an anonymous poster somewhere else on the internet: "I have never seen anyone sooo happy to shoot a man in Reno just to watch him die."

The rest of it, I don't have much to add to what I already wrote. I still think Stefano was OK, but on the other hand, there are about 9,000 other renditions of this song that are OK, too, and a few that are outstanding. So there's that.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 7, 2011)

[FONT=verdana, courier new,courier,tahoma,sans-serif]Overall a fairly strong week as we are getting down to the real talents. 
But remember I grade low on a 10 max basis unless it's a really outstanding performance.  

Jacob - "Man in the Mirror" He should have stuck with the original Marvin 
Gaye song. He has a strong voice but I just don't care for his style. 5 

Haley - "Peace of my Heart" She took the Janis thing too literally and it 
really didn't work all that well. Lounge act comes to mind. 6 


Casey - "Have You Ever Seen the Rain" Well, he's different every time. Not 
his best but I liked it anyway.  7 

Lauren - "Natural Woman" Her vocal limitations really came out here. Not 
bad but far from great. 6 

James - "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" Not his type of song and for me his 
worst performance so far.  5 

Scotty - "That's Alright Mama" He may win it all. The most consistent of 
all and really talented.  Another strong song choice.  7  

Pia - "River Deep Mountain High" Great voice, zero connection to the song. 
Very awkward stage moves - no wonder she wanted to do stand up ballads.  6 

Stefano - "When A Man Loves a Woman" So -so at best. Likely cut this week unless Paul gets the axe. 5 

Paul - "Folsom Prison Blues" Well I felt rather blue hearing it, does that 
count? This guy has no business being around much longer. 3 

So it's Stefano, Paul or Haley. Too many girls gone so far so it will be 
Stefano.  Paul is equally due but has a better chance of survival another 
week.  [/FONT]


----------



## pjrose (Apr 7, 2011)

I missed Jacob's remarks, but enjoyed his performance.  It was good to see him moving around (although some of the moves didn't seem to fit the song or prime-time TV IMHO).  

I liked seeing Scotty breaking out of his mold and doing Elvis, though he certainly won't have a career as an Elvis impersonator!  

I liked James doing something different (though the lighting did mess up his ears).  He's not Adam, but somewhat close.  I look forward to seeing James, and remember his performances. (I remember all of Adam's, even years later.)

Paul is fun and a good entertainer...but I really don't like his voice.  Everything sounds the same to me.  

Pia has a wonderful voice.  So do thousands of others who might have made it through instead.

Casey...getting kind of tired of him I guess.  I did like last night's performance at the time, but now I don't remember what it was.  

Last night I thought Stefano did a good job, but now I don't remember it either.  

Haley, Lauren, and anyone else I forgot....well, I guess they were forgettable.  

Jacob, Scotty, and James are safe, maybe Pia.  Anyone else could go.




dioxide45 said:


> [The judges] are there to provide professional feedback on the contestants performance. There may be things that the TV watching audience doesn't pick up on that the judges should given their experience.
> 
> Also their feedback is there to help the contestants learn and grow. With constant praise there is never anything more to strive for.



I completely agree.  They don't have to be mean (Simon) to give professional feedback - they can say to strive for higher notes, or to try a different style next time, or to try to feel the song more and connect with it, etc.....but they're not doing that.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm gonna try this Mosca-style.   

Jacob: First, his comments - I'm confused, too, about who picks the songs?  I don't have a problem with him choosing to change his song and not "sing about doin the nasty" or whatever he said, but why did he pick the song to begin with?  But that's not the comment that bothered me.  It was the, "if America doesn't vote for me it won't be because of my singing, it will be because they're uncomfortable with looking in the mirror at themselves."  What?!  Simon would say, "don't be so presumptuous, you twit."  Or that's what I would want Simon to say.     Now, the performance - not bad.  I think it's one of Jacob's best, actually, but even Jacob's best doesn't do much for me.  Not safe.

Haley: Aaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh, my ears bleed every time she sings.  And I'm offended by the manufactured sex appeal.  Do.Not.Like.Her.At.All.  Probably safe, though, because "sex sells."  Ugh.

Casey: I love the original version of this song.  I like Casey best when he sings this type of song.  Nice, and safe.  

Lauren: Agree with Mosca and Randy - she did good with a tough song.  Of all of them, I think she's more able to step outside her comfort zone.  Safe.

James: Nice to see something different and he did a good job with it.  Mosca, love your comment about his ears on fire.  Haha.  Safe.

Scotty: I like Scotty but that was just odd.  He needs to stop letting all this "the girls love me!" nonsense go to his head.  He's coming dangerously close to the male version of Haley Strumpet.  But, safe.  Probably all the way through, too, because the teenage girls do love him and they vote like crazy!

Pia: She's a Miss America robot.  Gorgeous voice but I'd like to see her let it loose and belt one out.  All the comments about Tina's attitude and moves with this song are spot on, but she also could have taken a look at Mercedes' and Santana's Glee duet - now THEY rocked the house!  Safe, but only because the judges keep telling everyone how good she is.  It's like some weird Stepford AI thing going on here.

Stefano: I really liked this, thought he connected more this week than any other.  The beginning was a little bit iffy but he dug in and fixed it.  Should be safe but he's in the unfortunate position of the teenage girls' votes mostly going to Scotty.

Paul:  I LOVE Paul.  I buy his iTunes stuff and I'd buy his records and I'd go to see him at a club.  But he's not Idol material and should be considered unsafe every week.  This week I liked him least of all his performances - that Johnny Cash song shouldn't be sung with a smile.  If his face was deadpan then I'd love it.

The judges need to man up and do the job they were hired to do.  All this "everything is wonderful" crap is grating on my nerves.  I don't like how they make me feel that I need to negatively critique things because they don't.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 7, 2011)

other than wanting to throw my TV in the lake while watching paul sing johnny cash....nothing really stood out for me last night.

paul, stephano and my suprise vote...lauren in the bottom 3 tonight (based on last nights performances)


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 7, 2011)

Overall I thought the performances were pretty good this week.  They are certainly getting more polished as time goes on.

Jacob- didn't like it.  He should be in the bottom three.  Didn't hear his comments that offended others just didn't think he sang it that well.

Haley- don't really enjoy her but this wasn't too bad.

Casey- I liked it, and the use of the Bass.  Not the best but OK.

Lauren- Bottom three.  Weird looking hair too.

James- I really enjoyed it.  It was different and stood out from the pack.

Scotty- Oh dear me.  He is so smarmy with the leering eyes and swiveling eye brows and tilted head.  I have to look away and just listen to him because I find it very awkward to watch.

Pia- Can sing really well and did go up tempo but needs to let herself go and take risks.  It's ok to hit a wrong note and screw up a little.

Stefano- bottom three.  Worst of the night as far as I'm concerned.

Paul- Not great but OK.

Judges were pretty useless this week- almost nothing but praise.  Criticism is not always bad.

tlwmkw


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm finding myself not listening to the singing nearly as much as I'm wanting to dissect the performances.

It occurs to me that the reason I don't feel like these performers connect to the music is because the songs they're choosing have been done - and many done very well - by much more talented or experienced artists.  Hearing the AI contestants singing something I identify with another performer immediately puts them at risk, because "nobody" could be as good as "whoever sang it" previously.

Case in point:  Yes, Aretha Franklin sang the dickens out of "A Natural Woman," but if you're not a power singer like Aretha, why not go back and do it like Carole King did when she wrote and recorded it?  Just a single voice and a simple piano.  The music and lyrics meant something.  There was no power notes or Aretha-style added then, and the song resonates with its meaning.  If you don't want to be compared to Aretha, don't sing "her" version of the song.

And I have to say, as for Scotty's performance:  What was up with the way he was holding the microphone?  His body language and shriveled inward posturing made it look like he had short little arms and was impersonating a T Rex.    I kept picturing the Toy Story character...

Waiting till the vote-off tonight, because the bottom three will likely be those you've already discussed.  I'm still waiting to find a breakout performer I can root for.  As the lesser contestants go home, maybe I'll find someone I really enjoy watching and listening to.  So far, I'm not having a great time.   

Dave


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 7, 2011)

BMWguyn,

I agree with you about the way Scottie was holding the microphone- very bizarre.  Also his shoulders were so slumped and his back sort of curling over- he looked a bit like Gollum in Lord of the rings.  He is very young and has a strong voice- he needs to develop his movements to reflect this.  If he can do this he will be soooo much better.  Also cut out all the eyebrow/winking/head tilting/smarmy grinning.  His voice is good but all the other baggage ruins it.

Does anyone else find Pauls "Shout outs" to the crowd annoying?  I am getting so tired of this- he's here for a singing contest.  Also all the dancing around the other guitar player seemed unnecessary.  

I still have to say that I was more entertained yesterday than by any of the previous weeks that we've been watching (we started when it got down to 12or 13).

tlwmkw


----------



## cdn_traveler (Apr 7, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm gonna try this Mosca-style.
> 
> Jacob: First, his comments - I'm confused, too, about who picks the songs?  I don't have a problem with him choosing to change his song and not "sing about doin the nasty" or whatever he said, but why did he pick the song to begin with?  But that's not the comment that bothered me.  It was the, "if America doesn't vote for me it won't be because of my singing, it will be because they're uncomfortable with looking in the mirror at themselves."  What?!  Simon would say, "don't be so presumptuous, you twit."  Or that's what I would want Simon to say.     Now, the performance - not bad.  I think it's one of Jacob's best, actually, but even Jacob's best doesn't do much for me.  Not safe.
> 
> ...



OMG, are you my twin?!  I totally agree with your comments and we even share the same name..:rofl:   
My favourite performances last night in order: James, Stefano, Paul, and Casey.  I liked Scotty's song choice, but his posture and stance on the stage is really starting to grate on my nerves.  Comparing Haley to Janis Joplin is an insult to Janis.  I've been rooting for Haley to go home for weeks now and I hope that tonight is the night.


----------



## BevL (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay, this thread should be forwarded to the AI bigwigs - I'm sure some of you should be guest judges.

Totally agree with Dave's take - all of them are good singers but nobody is a great performer.

Some are downright painful, some are just there but there's nobody memorable.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 7, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> The judges need to man up and do the job they were hired to do.  All this "everything is wonderful" crap is grating on my nerves.  I don't like how they make me feel that I need to negatively critique things because they don't.



You know, that's a really good observation. I kind of resent it, too. It's like I'm being told that I don't know what I'm seeing and hearing, that my thoughts must not be right because all the judges are in lockstep with different opinions from mine.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Holy Cow*

If you didn't get to see the east coast show then DON"T MISS tonights results. 

Completely unexpected.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 7, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> If you didn't get to see the east coast show then DON"T MISS tonights results.
> 
> Completely unexpected.



Holy Cow is right!

I would have thought the contender voted off would have been in the TOP 3!


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 7, 2011)

OMG!  What a surprise.  Won't give it away but that came out of left field.

I got it totally wrong.

tlwmkw


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 7, 2011)

Grayfal,

I am with you 100%.  That voice is so beautiful despite the lack of performance- that can come.

tlwmkw


----------



## Nancy (Apr 7, 2011)

Surprise.  

Nancy


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 7, 2011)

Surprise, indeed, but it's amazing how TUG previous posts didn't give this person a nod either.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 7, 2011)

*Please No Spoilers!*

Glad nobody's revealing any secrets. I too was shocked, but I gotta say two words: JENNIFER HUDSON (she was # 6 that season and a shocker; now she's a Grammy winner and an Oscar winner...nuff said).

On the entertainment side of the show...but not to spoil some fun surprises...loved the former Idol contestant's appearance (THOSE EYES...and that voice!) Loved the aging but still svelte and edgy rocker (whom I saw at CBGB in the day). I'm a fan of the celebrity stylist/wardrobe consultant, so I always love seeing her on tv. 

What a great evening of American Idol!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2011)

---Deleted---


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 7, 2011)

Surprise, but look what happened to Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ann-Marie said:


> Surprise, but look what happened to Jennifer Hudson.



Not the same level of talent / potential IMO.  Jennifer H & Daugherty (sp?) - were exceptions - few of the winners really make it long term and the rest long forgotten in a year or two. Nice trivia names answers and that's about it.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 7, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Not the same level of talent / potential IMO.  Jennifer H & Daugherty (sp?) - were exceptions - few of the winners really make it long term and the rest long forgotten in a year or two. Nice trivia names answers and that's about it.



I beg to differ. Look at the former contestant who performed tonight. Nominated for a Tony for Broadway work...not too shabby. Did he come in third or what that season? Daughtry came in 5th or 6th right? He sure has been successful as a rock group leader. Speaking of which, if the 4 current contestants who formed their own "rock band" went on tour together, sans Idol backing...I think they'd have a hit tour. I'd sooo be there!


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 7, 2011)

Can I just say, after fast forwarding thru Iggy Pop's performance, I turned to my 10 year old daughter and said, "I'm so sorry you had to see that."

I'd rather see Jacob Lusk naked than suffer thru that again!  Yeeikes!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 7, 2011)

Carol C said:


> I beg to differ. Look at the former contestant who performed tonight. Nominated for a Tony for Broadway work...not too shabby. Did he come in third or what that season? Daughtry came in 5th or 6th right? He sure has been successful as a rock group leader. Speaking of which, if the 4 current contestants who formed their own "rock band" went on tour together, sans Idol backing...I think they'd have a hit tour. I'd sooo be there!



We were there, saw Daughtry on tour and wouldn't go again. The group has been successful, but it won't be more successful because of us. We like his music, just not the attitude he portrays in person.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 7, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Can I just say, after fast forwarding thru Iggy Pop's performance, I turned to my 10 year old daughter and said, "I'm so sorry you had to see that."
> 
> I'd rather see Jacob Lusk naked than suffer thru that again!  Yeeikes!



I'm With you.  That was so ewwwwwwwy.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 7, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I'm With you.  That was so ewwwwwwwy.



:rofl:  Hey he's an aging punker and not appealing to some. But he is in the rock n roll hall of fame...so he must have "something" worthy of enduring fandom. P.S.: And also aging & skinny & maybe not so hot anymore: Steven Tyler, Mick Jagger, gosh, so many...


----------



## cp73 (Apr 8, 2011)

Iggy needed to put his shirt on...he was gross..I can't believe they can't find any better talent than Iggy to put on the show.

Also never would have guessed Pia would be gone tonight. What a shocker...


----------



## BevL (Apr 8, 2011)

Fast forwarded through the half naked guy too - didn't even know who he was.

I was shocked it was NOT Stefano that went - he was too, I think.  And thought maybe Jacob because of the comments he made - I think he thought he was gone as well.

It was a huge surprise but she was not one of my favourites.  Too wooden.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 8, 2011)

Given the judge's reactions.... Can't believe Ryan didn't ask the question we all really want to know...

IF the judges knew Pia would go home this early, would they still have used the save for Casey??  My personal feeling is, yes. Or, they should think that. Because using the save meant they valued Casey as a top contender and didn't feel a need to keep it safe for someone else later. 



Pia does not connect emotionally yet. She also does not know how to use the stage. I agree with the various critiques of her being "guarded" and a bit like a Miss America pageant singer. To me, she has worked extremely hard and is driven to succeed, but seems a little "hard," as if she doesn't care who she steps on to get there. Just my personal gut take. I'm sorry if I'm wrong, but people often respond more to the "nice" guy or gal on this show - whereas many people who actually make it in the industry have to have a thick shell and a lot of ambition to put themselves first...

I also think Gwen Stefani didn't do the girls any favors in her "styling" of them...Pia might have lost some votes due to her not being in the form fitting clothes she has usually worn. 

Anyway, we'll have to see if Ryan makes any further comments next week and gets the judges talking more about this...


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree about the "styling" by Gwen.  She should stick to styling herself.  Lauren looked positively ridiculous in that getup.  I did not like any of the outfits.

As far as Pia, I couldn't help wondering.... the judges have pushed and pushed her to do something other than a ballad.  Pardon me as I play Monday morning quarterback but if you find yourself NEVER in the bottom 3 you must be doing something right, atleast as far as your fan base is concerned.  She finally does what they begged her to do, which was an uptempo song, and not only did she get the bottom 3, she got the boot.  I think instead of the 3 of them being "mad" at America (I think that was something to the effect of what they were saying), they should look at their own advice.

But the fact is, she was  gonna be in one of two places when the show ends it's season,  the winner, or gone on some week or another.  She had an 8 out of 9 chance of being the latter.  It's just a matter of time for all of them but one anyway.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree about the judges taking some of the blame.  I also agree that I don't think she would win, so she had to go sometime.  (Personally I think she could have stayed around a little longer because she has a nice voice.)

Nancy


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 8, 2011)

I think it is a shame that she went home, but hopefully she will find success like Jennifer Hudson who also went home way too early.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 8, 2011)

Pia getting voted off this soon is very surprising.  I think she is the best female singer in the competition.  If it came down to a choice between Pia and Casey, I'd take Casey.

I do think that the voting is much closer this season because the overall talent level is more even.  Having Jacob and Pia in the bottom 3 is also surprising.


----------



## vkrn (Apr 8, 2011)

I love Gwen Stefani's style. . .  on her!
 It doesn't work on someone else. Lauren looked awful!


----------



## Elan (Apr 8, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> But the fact is, she was  gonna be in one of two places when the show ends it's season,  the winner, or gone on some week or another.  She had an 8 out of 9 chance of being the latter.  It's just a matter of time for all of them but one anyway.



  Obviously, that's true.  But the longer one sticks around, the longer they have to address their deficiencies and perfect their performances.   I don't think Lee DeWyze was a favorite to win it at this stage last year, but by sticking around he ultimately gathered enough experience/momentum to prevail.  

In my opinion, all Pia lacks is stage presence, which she possibly could have acquired in a few more weeks.  She's certainly beautiful, and has a voice to match.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm surprised it happened this early, but not surprised she didn't win. Just look at the limited sampling of people who post to this thread: "I like Paul, I like Lauren, I like Scotty, I like Casey, Pia is the best singer." She sang well, but nobody _liked_ her. They didn't hate her, but the show's not about voting off who you hate, it's about keeping on who you like.


----------



## Elan (Apr 8, 2011)

Mosca said:


> I'm surprised it happened this early, but not surprised she didn't win. Just look at the limited sampling of people who post to this thread: "I like Paul, I like Lauren, I like Scotty, I like Casey, Pia is the best singer." She sang well, but nobody _liked_ her. They didn't hate her, but the show's not about voting off who you hate, it's about keeping on who you like.



  Although I also never thought she'd win it, I think she represented the girls best shot at winning.  I honestly thought that the final four would be Pia, Casey, James and Scotty.  

   What I find interesting is that although this group is way better than most, on average, I've yet to see/hear a "wow" performance.  And I'm starting to think there may not be one this season.   Seems the only contestants with the guts to take a chance are Casey and James.  I hope to be proven wrong.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, I didn't think she'd be gone this early but I'm not shocked - she just didn't let us connect with her.  Again, it was that Stepford thing going on, she was a robot.

What is with the judges getting MAD at America?!  That was way too over the top, especially considering that they apparently think every contestant is equally wonderful and doesn't do anything worth criticizing.  I certainly won't take them seriously about anything if they're going to scold us every week!  The show's been on TV a long time now - don't they know YET that the viewers judge everything but the talent sometimes? 

Gwen and her styling?  I wouldn't wear it, but I love it.  Lauren looked young and hip and it was her confidence that made the outfit, Pia looked fantastic in clothes that fit the Idol stage and were miles away from the Miss America stage, and Haley was actually a little toned down for once in something that fit her form and style perfectly.  (Now if Gwen had put Jacob in the beaded ball gown that I keep picturing him in, she would have earned an A+.  :hysterical:  )


----------



## Mosca (Apr 8, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> What is with the judges getting MAD at America?!  That was way too over the top, especially considering that they apparently think every contestant is equally wonderful and doesn't do anything worth criticizing.  I certainly won't take them seriously about anything if they're going to scold us every week!  The show's been on TV a long time now - don't they know YET that the viewers judge everything but the talent sometimes?



LOL, yeah! if they're all great, then each week's eliminations are going to be random, like drawing straws! If they want to keep it resembling anything like a talent contest, they'd better start differentiating between the performances. They probably could have kept Pia around past Stefano, Jacob, and Haley, and maybe Paul.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 8, 2011)

Then again, the judges have said in the past that Haley's performance was the best of the night! I don't think they have developed any "street cred." yet, and frankly, they are losing what little they came in with as they give all performers equal props, and no real criticism...IMO   

I do have to say that the look on Jennifer's face as she reluctantly gave Iggy Pop a standing ovation was priceless!! :hysterical: She kind of looked around at Randy and Steven standing and then sloo..oowly got up...


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 8, 2011)

It's true these judges love all the performances.  Simon was mean at times but he was honest and had a great sense of what was commercial and worked.  J.Lo is so concerned about her image and not looking like a b**** that she sugar coats everything- even when Randy tried to give some mild criticisms this week she tried to stop him.  Randy does try to give some real criticism but at the first sign of the audience turning on him he backs down.  Steven Tyler is cool but his comments are sometimes just crazy ("You should put wheels on that thing and ride it around town" etc) and leave you scratching your head (is it good or bad?), but usually everyone "killed it" or "hit the nail on the head".  I feel like they are seeing different performances than we are.  Simon would sometimes go back over his review the next night after watching it on video (which can give a very different point of view) and give extra comments- these three never do that.

I think they should get Elton John to be a judge (if he would) he can give strong opinions and has a very solid musical background.  If you saw his documentary ("Tantrums and Tiaras") you know he's not afraid to express his opinions.  Also he is a voracious listener to music in all genres and is constantly finding new talent.  Why couldn't they have a judge who just came in at the final 24?  Or even 12?  That way he might be willing to do it.

tlwmkw


----------



## Karen G (Apr 8, 2011)

I guess I'm the only person here who isn't upset with the judges. I'm sure those contestants get lots of advice, criticism, and help all week long from a lot of people that we don't see on camera. Like any reality show, the clips we see of what goes on behind the scenes is likely highly edited and crafted to portray whatever the director/producer wants it to.

The judges told Pia after every performance to not sing ballads all the time, to not stand still at the microphone, to move around more, etc. They told Stefano to quit closing his eyes, connect with the audience/camera, etc. I'm often surprised when they say someone's performance was the best of the night and I liked another performance.

But, I'm not a professional singer and I haven't performed before big audiences or sold millions of records or produced records for other performers or played in a band. So, I don't waste my time judging the judges--what do I know! I just enjoy the program immensely, and I vote for the ones I want to stay on. 

I was shocked that Pia was the one to go, but eventually everyone else will go except the winner. They all get to go on tour, make some big bucks, and maybe get the opportunity to go on to bigger and better things. It's all good.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 8, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Can I just say, after fast forwarding thru Iggy Pop's performance, I turned to my 10 year old daughter and said, "I'm so sorry you had to see that."
> 
> I'd rather see Jacob Lusk naked than suffer thru that again! Yeeikes!


I agree with the first paragraph.  That was really sad. 

The second paragraph is something I hope to never see.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 8, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I guess I'm the only person here who isn't upset with the judges. I'm sure those contestants get lots of advice, criticism, and help all week long from a lot of people that we don't see on camera. Like any reality show, the clips we see of what goes on behind the scenes is likely highly edited and crafted to portray whatever the director/producer wants it to.


I agree with you, Karen. I hear the judges making comments and suggestions to contestants each week. What I don't hear is Simon Cowell's meaness--and I don't miss it. Often, Simon's critiques lacked any positive suggestions for how to improve. He just told them how karaoke or lounge act or cruise ship they sounded, without telling them precisely how to improve.

I watch very little reality tv because I don't like the arguing, backbiting and contention. Meaness does not improve my life nor does watching other people suffer entertain me.


----------



## geoand (Apr 8, 2011)

vkrn said:


> I love Gwen Stefani's style. . .  on her!
> It doesn't work on someone else. Lauren looked awful!


Pia's outfit was dreadful on her.  As I watched the segment, the 3 of them looked like they had to choose from the lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't like meanspirited comments, either, (well, except for when the sarcasm is really funny :ignore: ) but telling ALL the contestants they're amazing and wonderful is like giving every kid on the soccer team the same trophy. It's great when they are little, but eventually they realise that there are winners and losers, and that there is only one MVP. They also know that other players are still valuable, and some players aren't performing the way they were hired to do and might need to be let go. Coaching/coaches (ie, judges) are valuable to a team when they are able to help players improve - sometimes that is accomplished by being harsh and giving wake-up calls. 

This is a competition, and someone WILL go home each week. At least if you get some reality checks now and then, you'll better understand why you are in the bottom 3 or heading home. Also, you might have a better chance of fixing whatever your particular problems are if they are identified. 

Part of the charm of this show is watching the transformation from raw, green talent to potential performers. Sure, sometimes the contestants follow  advice too literally, or to their detriment, and others blindly go their own way to oblivion, but many others are able to grow and eventually make some kind of living doing what they love. They won't do that if it is always a love-fest about how great every performance is. Some performances are better than others. Some will be memorable, most won't.  The reality part is that the show must make ratings and be talked about to stay alive without alienating it's viewer base. That's a balancing act.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 8, 2011)

geoand said:


> Pia's outfit was dreadful on her.  As I watched the segment, the 3 of them looked like they had to choose from the lesser of 2 evils.


Pia's outfit made a slender girl look chubby, atleast around the mid section.  There isn't a girl/woman on this planet that gets up in the morning and says, "I think I will wear my "chubby look" today!"  

Lauren, who isn't a slender girl anyway, looked even larger in her outfit.  As I said to my daughter, "No girl with thick thighs looks good in those kinds of shorts."  I know from personal experience.  

Gwen is a very tall, slender girl.  Styles that fit her don't translate well to us "fuller figure" figures.   She still has a lot to learn about style.


----------



## BevL (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, that's why all the girls looked so weird - we just fast forwarded through that part at lightening speed so I didn't even realize Gwen Stefani was dressing them this week.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 8, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Pia's outfit made a slender girl look chubby, atleast around the mid section.  There isn't a girl/woman on this planet that gets up in the morning and says, "I think I will wear my "chubby look" today!"
> 
> Lauren, who isn't a slender girl anyway, looked even larger in her outfit.  As I said to my daughter, "No girl with thick thighs looks good in those kinds of shorts."  I know from personal experience.
> 
> Gwen is a very tall, slender girl.  Styles that fit her don't translate well to us "fuller figure" figures.   She still has a lot to learn about style.



'Djoo see all the girls coming out in those jodhpurs? They looked silly, even Haley.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 8, 2011)

The talent this year is outstanding!  They're all really good and this is IMO by far the best group of finalists they've ever had.  So, I think nearly every elimination this year will be a "shocker".

In previous years I used to watch to hear a few singers, but mainly I would watch to see if Simon could make any of them cry.  That got kinda old and my interest waned quite a bit the last few years.  This year I'm really enjoying just watching it for the singing because they're all worth listening too.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 8, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Well, I didn't think she'd be gone this early but I'm not shocked - she just didn't let us connect with her.  Again, it was that Stepford thing going on, she was a robot.
> 
> What is with the judges getting MAD at America?!  That was way too over the top, especially considering that they apparently think every contestant is equally wonderful and doesn't do anything worth criticizing.  I certainly won't take them seriously about anything if they're going to scold us every week!



I thought it was actually over-the-top rude of the judges to scream "OH NO" and stand up in outrage...especially the looks on Randy's and then Jennifer's faces. I feel sorry for Stefano, because with that attitude by the judges his face looked like he wished he could disappear into a hole in the floor. How embarrassing for a young man who sings as well as Pia but in a different style and tone...a young man whom Paula, er, JayLo, seemed to adore! I hope they're not going to scream their shock and dismay every week and thereby insult the surviving contestant that way! Not cool.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 8, 2011)

Carol C said:


> I thought it was actually over-the-top rude of the judges to scream "OH NO" and stand up in outrage...especially the looks on Randy's and then Jennifer's faces. I feel sorry for Stefano, because with that attitude by the judges his face looked like he wished he could disappear into a hole in the floor. How embarrassing for a young man who sings as well as Pia but in a different style and tone...a young man whom Paula, er, JayLo, seemed to adore! I hope they're not going to scream their shock and dismay every week and thereby insult the surviving contestant that way! Not cool.



I totally agree.  I thought that was an insult to everyone,  but especially to Stefano.  It was clear even HE thought he was a goner.   I felt bad for him when the whole facility seemed to think that HE should have been the one gone.  

The judges  didn't stomp around like scorned kids last week when two people left, are they going to do it next week?  And the week after?  I am starting to think that, JLo especially, is very immature.  She obviously does not take people disagreeing with her very well.


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree that it was over the top for the judges to react as they did, and for Ryan to say  something about, "Support us, America!".  What does THAT mean?
I think that...just maybe Pia was lucky to be booted off.  Now, she'll probably get offers she can accept without being bound by AI contract rules.  Why was it all such a big deal that it was on the late news broadcasts, complete with interviews from the judges?


----------



## Mosca (Apr 8, 2011)

Around the web, perspicacious pundits are pretty much validating a lot of what we've said here. I think we're a pretty savvy lot, myself; I like the way that we can disagree on key issues and still enjoy the show and the discussion, and I like the way everyone gives reasons on why they feel the way they do about the show, the judges, and the contestants. 

From around the web,



> "The judges this year are taking a completely different approach in that they are trying to nurture everybody and give that constructive criticism that a lot of the hard-core viewers of the show have said that they wanted," Mansfield said.



A number of us have expressed that they're not satisfied with the new judges, but a number of us have also said they like the new approach.



> "As I think back to what my readers typically said about Pia, I saw a lot of respect for her, but I didn't necessarily see a lot love for her," Mansfield said. "I think everybody pretty much assumed that she would be in the Top 3, but most of them had another favorite."
> 
> Cantiello, Rushfield and Mansfield all pointed out the judges are also culpable in Toscano being sent home as they praised her stellar singing voice each week without hammering home her lack of stage presence until it was too late.



I think several of us have noted this. Also,



> Glenn Gamboa has been covering "Idol" for Newsday since the show began 10 seasons ago and said Toscano's strength -- an amazing set of pipes and poise -- may have also been her downfall.
> 
> "She kind of projected the air of 'I'm really good and I'm going to be fine,' " Gamboa said. "People were like, 'OK, then I am going to vote for someone else who I think is in trouble.' "



Yep. Some of us said that, too.




> Richard Rushfield, author of "American Idol: The Untold Story," said the show absolutely has a strong female base of fans.
> 
> "Every piece of evidence says that the 'Idol' electorate is overwhelmingly female, and women don't seem to vote for women on 'American Idol," he said. "This season has been enormous, but it's been the case every year for about four years now that the 'Idol' voting has turned into this sort of popularity contest of your favorite cute boy."
> 
> ...



Now, none of us have said this, I don't think, but I wonder? (By the way, I read the Rushfield book, and I really enjoyed it. It's very even handed, neither fawning nor a hack job, and a good piece of writing.)

Good job, TUGgers! Everyone give yourself a pat on the back!


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the judges, but it's become increasingly clear that none of them is willing to cut through the BS like Simon was able to do at times. I wondered during the results episode if they were to put Jimmy at the judges' table, if he'd be able to provide the right balance of support and criticism. He's probably more valuable to the contestants in the rehearsal studio, but he might have the X factor that the judgery is currently lacking.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 9, 2011)

I see little to no purpose in the judges at this point.  you could simply get everyone in the audience to tell the contestants their performances were good every time.

with nearly no negative feedback or honesty at all this season (even when performances were utterly terrible)...I think it makes the show worse.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 9, 2011)

So Pia Toscano already has signed a record deal with Interscope records and is being rushed into the studio to get it out FAST!! Gotta make use of that shock and 15 minutes of fame and hope the disappointed people will come out for her album.

http://wonderwall.msn.com/music/former-american-idol-contestant-pia-toscano-scores-a-record-deal-1613320.story?gt1=28135

I wish her well.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 9, 2011)

Overall, it was a really bad Idol show and with the half naked guy performance making it an all time low, the show can only get better from here.


----------



## vkrn (Apr 9, 2011)

scrapngen, you beat me to the news. I just saw the article on OMG! She is being signed with Interscope records which is Jimmy Iovine's record label! I think she will do well as a recording artist. And she can work on stage presence when it's time for her tour! Speaking of tours, she will have to work on the record fast because she will be touring with the Idols in the Summer.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 9, 2011)

Did anyone else notice at the very beginning of the results show Ryan said it was another SHOCKING elimination?  He set the stage for it being an unexpected vote-off.  So when it was down to Pia and Stefano, I knew it'd be her.  Stefano going home was expected, and would not have been "shocking."  It also tells me Ryan knows ahead of time who is leaving - which implies the judges do too.

As this season goes forward, I continue to lose interest.  Someone wake me when the final four are announced.   

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 9, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Did anyone else notice at the very beginning of the results show Ryan said it was another SHOCKING elimination?  He set the stage for it being an unexpected vote-off.  So when it was down to Pia and Stefano, I knew it'd be her.  Stefano going home was expected, and would not have been "shocking."  It also tells me Ryan knows ahead of time who is leaving - which implies the judges do too.
> 
> As this season goes forward, I continue to lose interest.  Someone wake me when the final four are announced.
> 
> Dave




Actually, I remember Ryan talking about that in an interview once. He does know ahead of time, and I think the producers do, too, but he said the judges don't so that they can get their reactions. Sorry, I don't know how long ago that was, so I can't give a source, but I'm pretty sure I remember correctly.


----------



## BevL (Apr 9, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Actually, I remember Ryan talking about that in an interview once. He does know ahead of time, and I think the producers do, too, but he said the judges don't so that they can get their reactions. Sorry, I don't know how long ago that was, so I can't give a source, but I'm pretty sure I remember correctly.



He'd have to know to build the suspense, etc.

I'm glad for Pia, I like her voice but wouldn't pay to see her.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 13, 2011)

What did everyone think of tonights show?  It was ok for me but nothing really special.  I really don't know where this is going now.

Paul- awful.  Nuff' said- he should be going home.

Lauren- It was OK.  I agree with Iovine that she can sing better than Miley but I'm afraid that may upset some of the tweens who love Miley and may hold it against Lauren.

Stefano- I didn't enjoy it at all.  I was put to sleep by this.  I don't think he should be staying.

Scotty- didn't like it- more of the same.  I would like to have heard the song that Iovine wanted him to do.  I can't really see that he's improving much.  It's the same thing every week and he still is wooden on stage and tilts the head and raises the eyebrows in that funny way.  

Casey- he's an artist and I enjoyed this.  I don't know if he can win with this type of performance but who knows.  It seemed a bit self indulgent.

Hailey- bad song choice.  Why not Goldfinger or Diamonds are forever?  Those would have been great for her and would have shown off her voice.  I don't know if she'll be back next week.

Jacob- Iovine made a much better song choice.  I actually liked this performance because he toned it down a bit.  I could see what they are talking about for once.

James-  I don't love heavy metal but I enjoyed this because he seems to sell it so well and really gets into it and shows such joy himself.  Again I don't know if everyone will like it but I'm glad he went with his own choice and not something that Iovine was trying to shove down his throat.

The judges were full of praise for everyone again except Hailey and I agree with them on her at least.

The bottom three for me would be Stefano, Hailey, and Paul.  I hope either Paul or Stefano goes because they will only have one girl otherwise.

I'm looking forward to hearing from Mosca.

tlwmkw


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2011)

loved lauren and james....and zakk wylde sealed it for me.  never in a million years think he would appear on idol...or that they would put him on!


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 14, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> loved lauren and james....and zakk wylde sealed it for me.  never in a million years think he would appear on idol...or that they would put him on!



That's exactly what my DH said about Zakk Wylde (I'll assume you have the spelling correct as I am not up on my guitarists..)
I liked the fact that they gave him time to do a guitar solo in the song...WOW!

The night as a whole seemed boring to me. I thought Stefano did a bit better than in the past - maybe because it was a boy band song. 
I think Casey might have put himself in the bottom if it really is teen girls voting, but I enjoyed it except for the strange throat clearing thing he does. I also have to say that when I watch him I think of the comment someone made about him always looking angry or a bit crazy...He does look a bit disturbing at times. Would have liked to hear Scotty do the other song, and I think he needs to change it up a bit. 

The judges love fest continues with the exception of Haley, and JLo's passionate - "Let's keep the girls" doesn't register with me (as a girl) because if she's bad, she should go - even if she is one of the last girls. Pia got voted off for a reason - she didn't connect with the public to get enough votes. A couple years ago, Sparks got the votes because she was a young girl that the girls related to. The last couple years they've gone with a cute guy. This year the voting girls are going with the boys again, but maybe it's because the particular girls don't appeal to that age group. It is what it is. Every time they change the voting rules, you get a different problem. 

I really hope Rihanna doesn't sing "S&M" tomorrow - that would be yet another inappropriate show...


----------



## Karen G (Apr 14, 2011)

I enjoyed everyone's performance except Hailey. I think her time has come to leave.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 14, 2011)

*Final 8:TUGgers place your bets now!*

Who all actually started to vote last night? I admit after the Pia surprise, I started to vote just last night, for my country boy Scotty. I'm a bit worried about him 'cause I got through most of the time, so maybe I was the only one voting from my area?  

Here are my own top 3 faves:

1) Scotty
2) Jacob
3) James D.

Here's my prediction of who'll actually win:

1) James


----------



## markbernstein (Apr 14, 2011)

Kudos to James and Casey for following their instincts, and making it work well in both cases.  But kudos also to Jimmy for steering Jacob to "Bridge Over Troubled Water".

I thought both Stefano and Scotty were somewhat improved over previous weeks.  Lauren sang well, but she's never really excited me, and I didn't care for that song.  I'm still not crazy about Paul, but he annoyed me less than usual.

Much as I hate to see yet another girl go, I did think Haley was the weakest.  There was something artificial and self-conscious about her performance.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't think that all the performances were all that strong, but I did enjoy the show. 

I liked Jacob's gospel take on  "Bridge Over Troubled Water". Credit where it's due, that was pretty good. 

I thought Paul was a mess. But I've thought that from the first time I saw him. 

I think Lauren was playing a strategy by singing "The Climb". With all the talk of girls voting for the cute guys, the only chance a girl has is to make the young female voters identify with her. She did an OK job of singing a pretty simple song, but IMO did a very smart move contest-wise. And Pia voters? The scuttlebutt is that there were NEVER many of those, she was never a frontrunner and always just above the bottom 3. 

James was fun. Zakk Wylde was REALLY fun. "Dude sang his ass off." Hey, an endorsement from one of the great metal players, you can't beat that. 

Haley was awful. You saw it and heard it, there's nothing I can add to what you already think.

Scotty, this is getting old for me. I can listen to and like the guy once. But now that I've heard him a dozen times, I'm looking to switch the radio dial, so to speak. The smoothness belies the insincerity. And the faces and the mic holding are creepy. To me, anyhow. I can't look at the kid.

Stefano. It's true that this was by far his best vocal. It is also true that his best will not win. Boy bands. Line 'em up, shut your eyes, and point to one. They all sound alike, singing songs that all sound alike.

Casey will probably not win, and shouldn't. But he's fun. How good was this? It was a quirky song selection. But it wasn't all that good a performance of that quirky song. (An aside: to compare a 20 year old kid on American Idol to CHARLES MINGUS, one of the great music geniuses of the last 100 years? Oh, wait, it was just Randy Jackson letting his mouth run, no one listens to him anyhow. But still, he should be ashamed of himself. Short clip of a Mingus bass solo.)

That's the view from my living room, and remember: if you disagree with me, my opinion is no more schooled nor valid than yours; let's hear what you think!


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Paul - "Old Time Rock n Roll" He wants to make America happy? Then RESIGN from the competition. It has to be Vote for the Worst keeping this joker around as it certainly isn't talent.  0  
NOTE: The Judges are officially worthless not only on this one but past few weeks. After a good start they are meaningless now and offering no direction whatsoever. Jimmy Ivine has been much better - lets get him as a judge next year. 

Lauren - "The Climb" How can you not improve on "Smiley"? Actually one of her better efforts I thought.  Not even a potential winner but OK.  6

Stefano - "End of the Road" Another one without a hope of finishing 1 but he has grown and this was his personal best for me. Still just a 5

Scotty - "I Crossed My Heart" I really wish he had stuck to the Harry Nilson song- the bit he did do sounded great - but this was OK.  He remains the most consistent by far 7 

Casey - "Nature Boy" Never heard the song and not a jazz lover but, as usual, he does it well & made it interesting.  Another consistent performer but way out on the edge vs playing it safe. Just excellent despite a weak start. At least the Judges got this one right. 8

Haley - "Call Me" It would be a real shocker to lose another girl but this was the very definition of trashy.  On merit she should be a bottom three and out but being one of only two left may save her. 4

Jacob - "Bridge Over Troubled Waters" I just don't care for his style. It seemed all over the map - way too many vocal gymnastics as they used to say (but not this pitiful group of so-called "judges"). I wish he would have chosen one of the others as it would have fit what appears to his style.  3 

James - "Heavy Metal" Another top 3 finisher for sure. What a great rock voice - not my favorite song by any stretch.  7  

The true bottom three are Paul, Stefano and Haley. Maybe Stefano or Paul will finally go. Long overdue on both.


----------



## Elan (Apr 14, 2011)

I missed the last 3 performances so will have to catch those tonight off the DVR.  

However, I will say this:

  Up to this point, I haven't really missed Simon that much.  But last night I soooooo wanted Simon to rip Paul a new one after that pathetic performance.  I could literally hear Simon saying "karaoke", "cruise ship", and "Holiday Inn lounge".  I don't know who's gonna win this thing, but if Paul isn't gone in the next three eliminations (only giving him that long because Haley and Stefano are still around), then the whole season becomes a joke.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2011)

Paul needs to go, plain and simple.  There was nothing "Old Time" or "Rock N Roll" about his singing.  And the spasmotic jerking around on stage is distracting me from concentrating on his awful singing.  

I finally figured out who Scotty reminds me of:  With his round head and jug handle ears and crooked smile, he totally reminds me of Alfred E. Newman.  ("What Me Worry?") I think the reason he didn't sing the Harry Nillson song was because he doesn't know it, and he doesn't take risks.  He lives in a little square box, and everything he presents is a variation on a safe, predictable, no risk version of something he's already done a thousand times while listening to the radio and singing into his hairbrush in his bedroom mirror.  This guy would be great at Karaoke, but I just don't see him as a "performer."  Because there is no "performance."  I've said it before:  He's a one trick pony.

Jacob:  I have to give the guy props for a heck of a performance.  He really showed what his voice can do.  Was it my favorite performance?  Dawg, for me, for you, for me, well, frankly, no.  But at least it showed where this guy's niche belongs.  Put him in front of a church choir and let him belt it to the rafters.

Hailey?  Sorry, it's time to wave goodbye.  There is nothing memorable about what she does.  Casino lounges and Theme Parks everywhere are filled with mediocre singers.  She'll find plenty of work.

Casey still scares me.  His crazy eyes are just unsettling, and he stares at the camera lens like he's thinking, "Ain't I cool?  Did ya hear what I just did?  Clever of me, huh?" It smacks of insincerity, and I don't care for it.  I give him credit for being unusual, but I don't like watching him perform.

James:  Don't care for the pretentious fake "rocker" image, but if it gets him famous, well, what do I know?  He has the power to go places.

Stefano:  Missed his performance, but I guess I didn't miss much.  I hear Nsync and Backstreet Boys need a backup singer.

Again, it'll be interesting to see who leaves.  Nobody I desperately want to stay, and as Pia has proven, talent gets you a record contract even if you don't win.  So at this point I won't feel sorry for any of them, no matter who goes home.

Dave


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Casey is by far my favorite.  I love Jazz and he killed it.

This season is interesting simply because of how many styles of music are represented.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 14, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I finally figured out who Scotty reminds me of: With his round head and jug handle ears and crooked smile, he totally reminds me of Alfred E. Newman. ("What Me Worry?") Dave


Yeah.  What Dave said.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 14, 2011)

BMWguynw;1093567

...I finally figured out who Scotty reminds me of:  With his round head and jug handle ears and crooked smile said:
			
		

> :hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> let's put a couple freckles on him. Actually, you got me thinking...Scotty kind of reminds me of a ventriloquist's dummy. A bit awkward, corny - with one expression on his face and the occasional aside to the audience...


----------



## Karen G (Apr 14, 2011)

I've noticed the resemblance of Scotty to Alfred E. Neuman, too. But, that kid can really sing country music.  With a little mentoring and guidance about his stage presence and a few years of life experience behind him, I think he'll do just fine. He has a great voice.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I've noticed the resemblance of Scotty to Alfred E. Neuman, too. But, that kid can really sing country music.  With a little mentoring and guidance about his stage presence and a few years of life experience behind him, I think he'll do just fine. He has a great voice.




I'm not knocking him, and I don't doubt the guy has a voice, but everything I've heard him do is essentially imitating a song done by someone else, as though he's impersonating them singing it.  I don't think I've heard him take a non-country song and do anything with it, except for maybe the awful Elvis attempt.  And even Elvis had a country vibe to that song.  

For example, why not take a song by a female country artist and "make it his own?"  Why not take something really up-tempo and do it?  Why is everything sounding like a twangy ballad?  The missed opportunity for the Harry Nillson song is one way he could have shown originality to everyone.  But he took the safe way out, instead of challenging himself.

For all of Scotty's appeal to the teenage crowd (who are apparently those also keeping Stefano and Paul around), I'm still waiting to learn who Scotty IS, in terms of his originality.  I see a lot of imitating from him, but not a lot of original creativity.  And that's frustrating, because I think he could be really good, if he'd step outside the box a little.   

Dave


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 14, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed, Paul cant even stay on key and hit notes? What the heck Is this? He cannot sing. Period. Why is he on the show?? It's a cross between hoarse shouting and talking. And his moves make him look like a puppet. This guy just is a no talent.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 14, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> Has anyone else noticed, Paul cant even stay on key and hit notes? What the heck Is this? He cannot sing. Period. Why is he on the show?? It's a cross between hoarse shouting and talking. And his moves make him look like a puppet. This guy just is a no talent.



He's "an original", if you listen to the judges. But so was William Hung, if you think about it. Original =/= good. I kind of understand what others who like him see, except that I disagree that it is worthwhile. I don't think that there is any exceptional talent there. He's got soul, but no more than any other bar band singer. He's got flair, but no more than any other bar band singer. He's got style, but no more than any other bar band singer. He's Taylor Hicks for the Americana crowd instead of the blues crowd.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 14, 2011)

not looking, not looking, want to look, not looking, haven't watched yet.....

Though I did see the Alfred E. Newman comment.  I've been thinking that for weeks!


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 14, 2011)

My 11 year old also thinks scotty looks like Alfred E. Newman.  He seems a little too self-satisfied but that may be just how his nerves manifest.  Will be interesting to see what happens tonight.  The guitar player with James was awfully good- how'd they get him on the show?

tlwmkw


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 14, 2011)

there's going to be some mighty happy tuggers tonite!  But if you get a chance watch the end again, when JLo said, "can you sing _____  _____ just one more time for me" the music started to cue before she even finished saying the name of the song.  I think they made a point to clue in the judges this week so there wasn't a repeat of last week's childish behavior.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 14, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> there's going to be some mighty happy tuggers tonite!



And how!   :whoopie:


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2011)

Ambivalent but he/she was not going to make it to the end.  All of the bottom three will be gone before the final.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 15, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> there's going to be some mighty happy tuggers tonite!  But if you get a chance watch the end again, when JLo said, "can you sing _____  _____ just one more time for me" the music started to cue before she even finished saying the name of the song.  I think they made a point to clue in the judges this week so there wasn't a repeat of last week's childish behavior.



I suspect the judges and contestants and band were prepped as to what each contestant would sing if s/he were the one to go.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, even knowing that he wasn't Idol material and wouldn't make it through to the end, I'm still sad to see him go.  Don't know what it is about him but I like the whole package - the voice, the happy attitude, the crazy dancing, the showmanship ... he's got something going on and I like it.     I hope he and his band (The Grand Magnolias) get bigger than they are; can't imagine them in the giant arenas like Boston Garden but they'd definitely sell out a couple nights at a club like Avalon (and I'd be there.)

Haley needs to go.  Other than that train wreck, any of them are enjoyable enough to keep watching.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Scotty = Alfred E. Neuman  HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  Love it!


----------



## bhrungo (Apr 15, 2011)

Can't stand Haley.  I just can't see her at the finale. Not really sure what it is that I don't like, but she bugs big time.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 15, 2011)

bhrungo said:


> Can't stand Haley.  I just can't see her at the finale. Not really sure what it is that I don't like, but she bugs big time.



I think it's perhaps that "Look at me, I've got the world by the tail." attitude that she portrays.  When you're teens and twentyish, you might think so, too.  When you're 40+ you want to say, "Sit down sweetie, you've got a lot to learn."


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 15, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Scotty = Alfred E. Neuman  HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!  Love it!



Well, he's certainly got the "What, me worry?"  Down pat!


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 15, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Well, even knowing that he wasn't Idol material and wouldn't make it through to the end, I'm still sad to see him go.  Don't know what it is about him but I like the whole package - the voice, the happy attitude, the crazy dancing, the showmanship ... he's got something going on and I like it.     I hope he and his band (The Grand Magnolias) get bigger than they are; can't imagine them in the giant arenas like Boston Garden but they'd definitely sell out a couple nights at a club like Avalon (and I'd be there.)
> 
> Haley needs to go.  Other than that train wreck, any of them are enjoyable enough to keep watching.



Paul wasn't my favorite, nor did I turn my nose up at him.  I mean, how could you, he just oozes niceness.  There's absolutely nothing offensive about him.  Can he dance?  Gosh no.  Can he sing? Well, that's a matter of taste.  Does he make you want to scream every time he opens his mouth to speak?  No.  We've seen those contestants in the past, where you absolutey ROOT for them to be gone, because they grate on you like fingernails on a blackboard.  I think I feel that more about Haley than any of them.  

I was thinking last night as we watched, and they encourage people to vote for their favorites.  Well, we haven't voted for two years straight now, but when we did, we never voted for a select favorite.  We voted for the two or three we thought sang the best THAT NIGHT.  I think that is part of the problem with the voting.  When you allow people to vote multiple times, for their _favorite_it becomes a popularity contest.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 15, 2011)

*Results Show*

The duet by Casey & Haley blew me away. Scotty & Lauren were enjoyable. The 4 guy Simon & Garfunkel set clearly separated the men (in terms of singing) from the boys, with Paul & Stefano demonstrating how weak they are in comparison to Jacob & James.

Unlike many posters, I like Haley and am glad she is still in the competition.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 15, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Paul wasn't my favorite, nor did I turn my nose up at him.  I mean, how could you, he just oozes niceness.  There's absolutely nothing offensive about him.  Can he dance?  Gosh no.  Can he sing? Well, that's a matter of taste.  Does he make you want to scream every time he opens his mouth to speak?  No.  We've seen those contestants in the past, where you absolutey ROOT for them to be gone, because they grate on you like fingernails on a blackboard.  I think I feel that more about Haley than any of them.



What laurac says. Except I don't have a problem with Haley's SINGING, I have a problem with her ability to communicate emotion through song. Everything comes out happy, no matter what the lyric or melody.


----------



## Elan (Apr 15, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> I think it's perhaps that "Look at me, I've got the world by the tail." attitude that she portrays.  When you're teens and twentyish, you might think so, too.  When you're 40+ you want to say, "Sit down sweetie, you've got a lot to learn."



  Funny, but I see Haley as just the opposite.  I see her as being really insecure on stage and _trying to look_ like she's "got the world by the tail".   She's trying to portray self-confidence that she just doesn't have, which, IMO, makes her look much worse than if she was just her insecure self.

  That being said, when she's given a "role" to play, as she was last night in her duet with Casey, I think she really shines.  I could actually see Haley being successful with Broadway musicals, but I'm not sure she has the voice for that.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 15, 2011)

I thought the duet by Casey and Haley was outstanding.  I have never liked Haley until last night.  I love Jazz music which explains why I like Casey so much.


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2011)

I was thinking too that if Hailey had chosen songs like that one, she might stay around.  That really was her best performance.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 15, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I thought the duet by Casey and Haley was outstanding.  I have never liked Haley until last night.  I love Jazz music which explains why I like Casey so much.





BevL said:


> I was thinking too that if Hailey had chosen songs like that one, she might stay around.  That really was her best performance.



I really enjoyed that duet.  I don't know if it would affect her or Casey's success on Idol, though, as the teens/tweeners probably wouldn't go for it.  I'd enjoy a CD of the two singing that kind of music together.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 15, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I really enjoyed that duet.  I don't know if it would affect her or Casey's success on Idol, though, as the teens/tweeners probably wouldn't go for it.  I'd enjoy a CD of the two singing that kind of music together.



You know that the rumor going back about a month now is that they're an item, right? Just google "casey haley".


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2011)

And Paul is dating Nikki Reed from Twilight, which I know nothing about.  But apparently she's famous.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 20, 2011)

We enjoyed tonight's show, even the ones we don't like as much.  James and Casey were especially good.  

Still looking at the same ones to go over the next few weeks....predicting a James and Scotty finale, but ???


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 20, 2011)

OK admittedly I haven't seen a single episode, nor performance this season on AI. I tuned in tonight JUST BECAUSE the media was a buzz that Springsteen was going to be on. Did I miss it? Was he in the band playing while "Jimmy" mentored? What the heck? Someone who watches regularly, please clue me in.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think they should hold the line on the themes for these shows. Wasn't tonight's show songs of the 21st century? If so, what was Scotty doing singing Swingin? Okay, perhaps it was re-recorded in the 21st century, but it is clearly is not a 21st century song. IMO if they pick a theme like they did tonight, the songs should be original from that genre.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2011)

James and Casey easily better than everyone else tonight.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 20, 2011)

Dioxide,

You are so right, I was thinking the exact same thing.  That song was a joke with my group of friends in college (in the 1980's)- we all thought it was so silly and cheesy then and it's no better now and definitely old school country.  Nothing 21st century about it.  Scotty was awful- the leering and weird looks are getting worse and then when he talked with Ryan at the end he seemed drunk.  Very odd.  Is someone sabotaging him?  I really wonder how he was able to get that song- truly a terrible choice.  Next week he'll do Achey Breakey Heart I guess.

James was great.  I just love to see his enthusiasm and joy in the performance- and what drama.  Loved it.  Didn't know the song but enjoyed hearing it.

Hailey- I could become a fan.  I love that song and think she did a good job with it.  She will win me over if she can keep giving solid performances like this.

Jacob was OK for me bit not great.  He really showed us that he is not Luther.  I also felt like I was being played with the back story and the crying.  Maybe he's going for the sympathy vote but it may back fire on him.

Casey- I really didn't enjoy it but I didn't hate it either.  I'm sure he'll continue on but he does growl and grimace a little too much.  It seemed an odd choice for him- I could think of other recent songs that I would have expected him to do.  It did keep my interest and I didn't just fast forward through him.  He does come across as a good musician whether you enjoy the song or not.  One of the better performances of the night even though it wasn't a great song for me.

Stefano is trying hard but I don't like it at all.  Makes me cringe to watch.  Doesn't do a thing for me.

Lauren- didn't like it at all.  What a weak end to the night.  She could do so much better and the judges actually told her that in a diplomatic way.  I like her and hope she continues but this may be the end for her.

The bottom three for me:  Jacob, Scotty, and Stefano.

It'll be interesting to see what happens.

Are any of you voting?  Is an 866 number toll free or is there a charge?  I suppose it must be free to vote on the internet.

tlwmkw


----------



## Elan (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought James easily had the best performance of the night, and probably the best performance of the season.  I actually liked Haley this week.  Great choice of an Adele song, as it allowed her to be more melodic and only use the "growl" where appropriate.  Casey was ok, and the rest were pretty forgettable.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh boy, I LOVED James' performance this week - Muse's Uprising has had the top spot on my iPod for months and now I'll be buying James' performance.

I still don't like Haley and so tonight I didn't watch her.  Don says it was probably her best performance, though.  The little clip at the end of the show didn't convince me.   

I miss Paul but holy geeeze if any of his judged performances had been as bad as what he did during that train wreck of the losers at the beginning of the show, I would have wanted to use a "Vote Off" button for him!  Yuckyuckyuck.

Casey came in second for me - I liked what he did with Maroon 5's Harder to Breathe.  (But Won't Go Home Without You is my favorite of theirs and I would have liked that better.)

The rest of them, eh.  It seems there are so many better songs from the last 10+ years that they could have chosen.  (And yeah, Scotty's selection is a puzzle.)  I kept confusing tonight's "genre" with last night's Glee episode - "Neglected Artists," which kept translating for me to "Forgotten Singles."  :rofl: 

Von, I hadn't heard anything about Springsteen and don't think he was anywhere near the show tonight.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 21, 2011)

Von..Maybe Springsteen is performing tomorrow at the results show??? That's where they usually have stars perform. Nope - announced that David Cook and Katy Perry will perform tomorrow. 

I agree with the general consensus that James and Casey were the best of the bunch tonight.

James was fun and I love his performances, although it was a little weird to have the drummers like that. Reminded me of Gwen Stefani's "Hollaback Girls" and didn't seem as dark and rebellious/militant as the song is. (Yes, I know they were wearing uniforms, but still looked more like a marching band than a call to arms, so to speak...)

Really liked Casey as well! This was a great song for him, but it was surreal watching his clip with the others where he was chasing them or being mad at them as they talked about him. Very strange, and kind of goes with all the comments here about him being a little violent/aggressive seeming. 

I think this was Haley's best yet, but it might be too late - I don't know. I really liked her doing Adele's song. If she had been doing more of this style from the beginning she wouldn't have been in the bottom so much, but she has been struggling to figure out just what her "style" is. Her song choices and performances have been all over the place as she tries to figure it out in front of America. 

Scotty looked corny and cheesy, and I agree that the song shouldn't have been allowed as it didn't fit the theme...

Still don't like Jacob, and he managed to dedicate his song to just about everybody! Those whose dads died early, those who never knew their dads, those with deadbeat dads, and those who loved their dads...(or something like that...)

Stefano - not so great and as much as they say he's a flirt, he doesn't know how to do what Jimmy Iovine tried to tell him to do. Just be sexy and own it - no whining. 

Lauren - ok, but not great. 

Don't know who will be in the bottom, but think James and Casey should be safe.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 21, 2011)

*RE:  Springsteen*

Here what his fan site Backstreets had to say about it all . . . Springsteen on AI


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm like Von about AI this year... have watched a few replays, but besides that, haven't been watching at all.  I have been lurking on this thread though...   

Now the Boss coming to AI???  LOL - that would spark my interest!  If you Google _'springsteen idol'_ there's several news items that said he visited with the singers.   Guess I'll have to start watching!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 21, 2011)

*Idle musings...*

Judges are really pushing Lauren as a possible winner, but I don't see her as a standout.

Agree with the description of Scotty's song choice- cheesy and so sickeningly sweet.  I felt like I was in a timewarp back to the 50s not realizing the original release was in the 80s.  He should have taken Jimmie's advice last week and sung "Everybody's Talkin at Me".  I like him, but if he doesn't change it up, he should be gone by next week.

I thought Stefano appeared more confident than usual, but that's the only + I have for him.

Jacob- might buy a cd of his, but would never pay to see him perform cuz I don't care for his facial gyrations.

Agree with tlwmkw about tonite's bottom 3!


----------



## Mosca (Apr 21, 2011)

Tell you what, I wasn't all that impressed with any of the performances, but I enjoyed the heck out of the show! I loved the pacing, the lighting, the stretching for ideas from the performers, the tension and the emotion!

I enjoyed the parts where they got the others to dish on whoever was up next. Don't you think you could tell when it was fun, and when it was a little edgy? I'm guessing that there's not a lot of Haley love going on in the mansion, or apartments, or wherever they are. 

The performances, we all got our opinions and we're all looking for different things. I feel that this is where it gets really hard for the singers to transcend the format, to transcend the fact that they're in what is essentially a karaoke contest and break through to connect with the audience through song. IMO that's what has made the best contestants the best; love 'em or hate 'em, Kelly Clarkson, Crystal Bowersox, Carrie Underwood, Melinda Doolittle, and only a few others over the 11 years have connected, IMO. Adam Lambert, love him or hate him, he did that. With that in mind, I think the only one to do that last night was James Durbin, and I think he had a bad mix, the vocals weren't loud enough through much of the song. And, not everyone is going to love that song. But he did EXACTLY what he wanted to with it. The rest, for me I'll put Scotty, Haley, Jacob, Stefano, and Lauren squarely in the karaoke category, with varying degrees of success (I rank them, top to bottom, Lauren/Jacob/Stefano/Haley/Scotty, with the top two much better than the last 3), and I'll put Casey in the artist category but for me he failed to overcome the contest format. I'd put the success of what he tried to do between Jacob and Stefano, ie Lauren's and Jacob's recitals were better than his original. For me. 

Loser tonight? Frankly the only ones I'd be surprised about would be Scotty and James, I believe they have the largest fan bases: Scotty because he's country, James because he seems dangerous. If you forced me to bet, I'd bet Stefano and hedge my bet with Haley.


----------



## markbernstein (Apr 21, 2011)

As with so many others, I thought James and Casey were the best of the night.

It was also my favorite performance to date by Jacob, because I believed the song meant something to him, and that connection actually kept him from going as over-the-top as usual.

I think the best advice Jimmy gave this week was to Stefano, about the need to show more confidence.  It boosted his performance.

Which leaves Haley (I like her voice, but still think her performance skills fall short), Scotty (nice to see him go uptempo, but yeah, cheesy song), and Lauren (I just don't find her memorable) as my bottom three.

The show itself was a lot of fun.  It's nice to see that the contestants seem to like each other, and can joke about and with each other.

I wonder what Steven actually said that was bleeped. (This is why "live" shows use a seven second delay.)


----------



## pjrose (Apr 21, 2011)

I also agree with the posts that James and Casey had the best performances last night.  James' performance reminded me, DH, and DD of an Adam performance.   I liked that Casey stopped being weird - he's always good, but often so out there I can't see him appeal to many people.  

I'm also in complete agreement about Scotty - cheesy is the perfect word.  I'm tired, tired, tired of his overdone expressions.  Yes, he is talented.  Yes, he will be a successful country recording star. Yes, he has a big fan base and may win the competition.  But as said many times before he's a one-trick pony. I find it annoying to watch him.  

I like Jacob, but can't see him winning.  He, too, seems to have only one style. 

I've gotten bored with Lauren.  Stefano is, as noted above, a generic boy-band singer.  Good, but nothing special.  Haley I just really don't like.  She should be performing in a lounge act somewhere.  

Mosca's comments are right on: this is a karaoke contest, and the ones who connect and who somehow add to or improve on the original numbers are the best.  I can see only James and Casey fitting that (though I don't think Casey will win it). 


James or Scotty to win

Stefano or Haley to go this week

And in answer to a question above, yes, the 866 number is toll-free, as is internet voting. I have unlimited texting on ATT, and take full advantage of hitting "resend".


----------



## BevL (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like everybody pretty much agrees, add me to that list.  Scotty will stay although he should be in the bottom three.  Stefano needs to go.  Lauren - what a disappointment - kept waiting for her to push herself and it just ended.

Hubby and I both thought James definitely did a Lambert type performance, loved it.

My only problem is I didn't really know a lot of the songs very well - been listening to too much talk radio for the last 10 years I guess.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't remember much from the show since it wasn't really that great.

I only remember liking James and Casey.  Liked it, didn't love it.

I also remember Scotty's terrible performance.  Totally corny with the eye thing.  Seems like the didn't have enough juice in the song so he tried to make up for it with eye contact.   Scotty reminded me why I hate country music.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Scotty - I like him but the strange mike hold & lean, the same type of song over and over - this one finally really disappointed me. 5 of 10

James - I thought he did it OK except for the unneeded and out of tune screeching. He is a poor imitation of Adam Lambert - Adam's version would have blown this away I'd guess. Still overall enjoyable 7 

Haley - She shouldn't be allowed to speak as it really brings out an insipid personality but I guess she can't stand mute so we have to live with it. Her best performance by far.  Showed quite a range. 9

Jacob - I am SO tired of this train wreck. Way too emotional all the time.  Great gospel song voice - he should be a church singing star but no idol.  Completely over the edge - 4 

Casey - Seems like the most purely musical talented of the remaining group. I tend to enjoy his off the wall stuff every week and this one fit the mold. 8

Stefano - Yuucck. No range. No connection. No dance moves. Why is he still here? Pia was MUCH better.  3

Lauren - Haven't liked her from the start. Nothing original. Weak song choice. She can go too 4

My bottom 3:  Jacob, Lauren and Stefano.  Any of the three gone will be a good thing. I think it's Stefano's week to say bye. 

Best - Haley by a wide margin then a near tie with Casey & James. All three should be safe based on this weeks performances. First real disappointment from Scotty - can he bounce back or is this the beginning of his end? 

I somehow doubt Bruce is going to slum on AI but who knows...


----------



## Carol C (Apr 21, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Scotty - I like him but the strange mike hold & lean, the same type of song over and over - this one finally really disappointed me. 5 of 10
> 
> James - I thought he did it OK except for the unneeded and out of tune screeching. He is a poor imitation of Adam Lambert - Adam's version would have blown this away I'd guess. Still overall enjoyable 7
> 
> ...



I thought Scotty did great with a cute song choice. James D did great, and no his "screeching" was not out of tune. Haley was out of tune alot...and so was Casey who always gets a pass from supposedly pitch-perfect Randy J. Randy's so entertained by Casey's craziness that Randy hasn't once corrected Casey for pitch problems. I agree with your choices for bottom three, though...and of those I'd like to see Stefano go... because he's just a boy-band singer imho (with limited range & tone).


----------



## icydog (Apr 21, 2011)

markbernstein said:


> As with so many others, I thought James and Casey were the best of the night.
> 
> It was also my favorite performance to date by Jacob, because I believed the song meant something to him, and that connection actually kept him from going as over-the-top as usual.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...teven-Tyler-swears-watching-Casey-Abrams.html


----------



## pjrose (Apr 21, 2011)

icydog said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...teven-Tyler-swears-watching-Casey-Abrams.html



I thought he said a lot more than what's in the article linked above.....  Doesn't he routinely drop f-bombs?  And haven't Randy and J-Lo a few times too?  I've heard (or not heard) a lot of muting and seen use of the Idol "bubble" sign a bunch this season.

He (or they) really should have better control.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 21, 2011)

Mosca said:


> I enjoyed the parts where they got the others to dish on whoever was up next. Don't you think you could tell when it was fun, and when it was a little edgy? I'm guessing that there's not a lot of Haley love going on in the mansion, or apartments, or wherever they are.


 
I'm guessing the contestants were asked several questions and then the answers were chosen and edited to fit what the producers want us to think.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 21, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> ... Now the Boss coming to AI???  LOL - that would spark my interest!  If you Google _'springsteen idol'_ there's several news items that said he visited with the singers.   Guess I'll have to start watching!



I'd love to see him on Idol because ANY time you get to see him it's a treat!  But nothing he could do would compare to what TUGger SDKath imagined would happen if Bruce was an AI contestant!  :hysterical:   Still makes me laugh right out loud!


----------



## BevL (Apr 21, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd love to see him on Idol because ANY time you get to see him it's a treat!  But nothing he could do would compare to what TUGger SDKath imagined would happen if Bruce was an AI contestant!  :hysterical:   Still makes me laugh right out loud!



Bwa ha ha - yeah, that was funny.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 21, 2011)

You folks have pretty well dissected the performances, so here's my take on things:

Was it my imagination, or did the judges actually JUDGE this week?  I thought I was hearing actual criticism and suggestions, not a lot of blowing smoke up someone's [insert your word choice here.]  Refreshing change of tune!

And on the other side of the coin, is it also my imagination, or are the judges really pushing for James to win the season?  It seems he gets the biggest stage performances, the most musicians, largest props, and such, while some performers barely get a musical backup.  It's like they're trying to force the audience to like a certain performer more than the others.  And James seems to be their choice.

I don't usually comment on performers costuming, but who in the heck let Lauren dress that way?  That billowing short skirt, with the cameras at such a low angle, was pretty unflattering.  Made her look really fat.  Kind of like that trash bag Pia wore on her last night.  Don't these women own a mirror?  Looked terrible!  (And I have no reason to even notice such things, so if it got my attention, what can the rest of America be thinking?  LOL!)

Worst performance of the night:  The five losers at the beginning.  Paul was beyond awful.

Curious to see which of your choices goes home tonight.  I think it'll be Stefano.  I expect they need to even out the choices, and not have just one female left.  So the weakest male should go home.

Dave


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 21, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Was it my imagination, or did the judges actually JUDGE this week?  I thought I was hearing actual criticism and suggestions, not a lot of blowing smoke up someone's [insert your word choice here.]  Refreshing change of tune!
> 
> And on the other side of the coin, is it also my imagination, or are the judges really pushing for James to win the season?  It seems he gets the biggest stage performances, the most musicians, largest props, and such, while some performers barely get a musical backup.  It's like they're trying to force the audience to like a certain performer more than the others.  And James seems to be their choice.



Your summation is right on the money.  Yes, the Judges/Producers seem to be pushing for James and Lauren - why is anyone's guess.  Either that or they are really that much better than all the others at choosing songs/backup/etc.  I don't think that's the case. Especially not Lauren.


----------



## Elan (Apr 21, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Your summation is right on the money.  Yes, the Judges/Producers seem to be pushing for James and Lauren - why is anyone's guess.  Either that or they are really that much better than all the others at choosing songs/backup/etc.  I don't think that's the case. Especially not Lauren.



  Actually, I _do_ think James might be choosing at least some aspects of his production based on what he's said on the show, and how he's been pretty adamant about sticking to his songs, arrangements, etc.  Who knows?

  I agree that the judges seem to favor Lauren to some extent.  She's pretty talented, especially for her age, but she's not deserving of the attention and praise that the judges send her way, IMO.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 21, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> And on the other side of the coin, is it also my imagination, or are the judges really pushing for James to win the season? It seems he gets the biggest stage performances, the most musicians, largest props, and such, while some performers barely get a musical backup. It's like they're trying to force the audience to like a certain performer more than the others. And James seems to be their choice.
> 
> Dave


 
Sometimes I wonder if the bigger production numbers are there to cover up otherwise weak performers?   I don't think it is the judges who are arranging the songs or the performances.  I would believe the producers have a lot to do with it but not the judges.  But what do I know?  I'm just now beginning to learn their names.


----------



## BevL (Apr 21, 2011)

I would think it would be up the performer to come up with the staging, or at least the concept.  I mean, they really could be opening themselves up to a accusations of fixing the game if they don't give everybody access to the same opportunity.  Just my two cents.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 21, 2011)

Interestingly, my interest in the show has dwindled as the season has worn on.  I find myself rating the contestants by who I'd miss the least.  And even then I cannot decide.

I think it would be a tie between Stefano, Lauren and Haley.  They all 3 could go.  Scotty would be one small step above them.  A small step.  Then Jacob, James and Casey.  In some order.  Who do I want to win?  Let's see.....It would have to be....let me think hard on this one......:zzz:


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 21, 2011)

America got it right tonight!  I was really worried about Jacob since he had issues with his music last night.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 21, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd love to see him on Idol because ANY time you get to see him it's a treat!  But nothing he could do would compare to what TUGger SDKath imagined would happen if Bruce was an AI contestant!  :hysterical:   Still makes me laugh right out loud!



I just don't see Springsteen being a decent mentor on the singing.  Sure he's a prolific song writer and decent guitarist (only 3rd best in his own band) . . . but a singer?  Not really.  What he is, however, best in the business . . . a GREAT showman!  There aren't other rockers who will give you 3 hours with every show being different than the night before.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ann-Marie said:


> America got it right tonight!  I was really worried about Jacob since he had issues with his music last night.



Yup. Both were / are to be gone before the final 3 so any time is fine. It looks like a James/Scotty/Casey final 3 to me unless the inexplicable push by the show for Lauren somehow keeps her in the running that deep in.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 22, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Yup. Both were / are to be gone before the final 3 so any time is fine. It looks like a James/Scotty/Casey final 3 to me unless the inexplicable push by the show for Lauren somehow keeps her in the running that deep in.



First, I wonder why folks think "the show" is pushing for Lauren. She has picked up steam but I think that's on the merits of a big fanbase of young girls who like other bubbly blond girls that sing well. (Think: Diana DeGarmo who gave Fantasia a run for her money.) 

I too see James, Scotty and Casey in the final 3 with James winning it. James does sing in key, and I've never heard him pitchy...like Adam Lambert whom I loved. As for David Cook...did anyone else think his new song was out of key to their instruments? I never heard the song before, but it sounded kinda sharp until the end when it found it's way (kinda) into being listenable.

P.S. Oh...and don't get me started on Katy Perry and the rest of these pop princesses who bring a gangster rapper along to give 'em street cred. Isn't this a singing competition? Why is AI trotting out the Katy Perrys, the Will.I.Am's and such for our entertainment "pleasure"? Frankly I'd rather them bring back past Idol winners and popular contestants for a song or two, like they did with Fantasia, and Constantine...heck I'd like to see Bo Bice pop in for a guest appearance. Anyone else?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lauren needs to go.  I agree with James, Casey and Scotty as the final three.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 22, 2011)

Carol C said:


> As for David Cook...did anyone else think his new song was out of key to their instruments? I never heard the song before, but it sounded kinda sharp until the end when it found it's way (kinda) into being listenable.



Me!  I said it out loud while he was playing.  His stage presence has matured some since the season he was on, but he definitely wasn't very good last night.  It was like the music track didn't fit his vocals, or something.  Left me feeling decidedly UNentertained.



Carol C said:


> P.S. Oh...and don't get me started on Katy Perry and the rest of these pop princesses who bring a gangster rapper along to give 'em street cred. Isn't this a singing competition? Why is AI trotting out the Katy Perrys, the Will.I.Am's and such for our entertainment "pleasure"? Frankly I'd rather them bring back past Idol winners and popular contestants for a song or two, like they did with Fantasia, and Constantine...heck I'd like to see Bo Bice pop in for a guest appearance. Anyone else?



I'm with you on that, too.  But I think it shows the fan base they're trying to attract to the show.  I don't listen to that sort of music, and I suspect a lot of Idol viewers don't either.  But let the word get around today about who was on Idol last night, and next week more of the sort of people who DO like that kind of music will tune in.  I think it's all about viewer manipulation.   

I said it several pages ago on this thread:  Where's Ted Mack when you need him?  

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 22, 2011)

It seems like Katy Perry and the Black Eyed Peas (as a group or as soloists) are on the show every year.  Do they own part of the franchise or does the franchise own them?  There must be some connection. Katy Perry does absolutely nothing for me.  I'd never even heard of her (that says more about me than about her, I am sure) before I saw her on AI a few years ago.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 22, 2011)

Carol C said:


> ... a big fanbase of young girls who like other bubbly blond girls that sing well. (Think: Diana DeGarmo who gave Fantasia a run for her money.)


 
I remember that year.  I was voting repeatedly for Fantasia and DD was voting frantically for DeGarmo.  We had many disagreements.



Carol C said:


> ...heck I'd like to see Bo Bice pop in for a guest appearance. *Anyone else*?


ME,ME,ME That was another year that I was voting for Bo and DD was voting for Carrie Underwood.  Bo just had that "something."


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 22, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Bo just had that "something."



That Afghan Hound haircut?  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 22, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> That Afghan Hound haircut? LOL!
> 
> Dave


That must have been it!  Seriously, he just seemed so relaxed on stage like he owned it and had invited us all over to share a few moments of song.  He didn't have to run all over the place or do weird, attention-getting vocals.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 23, 2011)

Carol C said:


> P.S. Oh...and don't get me started on *Katy Perry and the rest of these pop princesses who bring a gangster rapper along to give 'em street cred. *Isn't this a singing competition? Why is AI trotting out the Katy Perrys, the Will.I.Am's and such for our entertainment "pleasure"? Frankly I'd rather them bring back past Idol winners and popular contestants for a song or two, like they did with Fantasia, and Constantine...heck I'd like to see Bo Bice pop in for a guest appearance. Anyone else?



I agree with you completely.  Blech.  And though the lyrics weren't as offensive as many are, what about the "I want to be your victim" part?  Ewwwww.  

Yes, I too would like to see Bo Bice.



Rose Pink said:


> It seems like Katy Perry and the Black Eyed Peas (as a group or as soloists) are on the show every year.  Do they own part of the franchise or does the franchise own them?  There must be some connection. Katy Perry does absolutely nothing for me.  I'd never even heard of her (that says more about me than about her, I am sure) before I saw her on AI a few years ago.



And Lady GaGa and Gwen Stefani.....seems to me that it's who can be the most bizarre.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 23, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> I remember that year.  I was voting repeatedly for Fantasia and DD was voting frantically for DeGarmo.  We had many disagreements.
> 
> 
> ME,ME,ME That was another year that I was voting for Bo and DD was voting for Carrie Underwood.  Bo just had that "something."



RosePink...there were many ugly and dare I say racist encounters on DD, the AI forums and other sites that season. Btw, I was and still am the biggest ever J-Hud fan and that's who got my votes (even though I lived not far from the DeGarmos). When Jen met her too-early demise due to bad fashion sense I think (certainly not her singing!) I went to Fantasia. As for Bo...I have the same feeling you do, his "something" and easy persona. There are others I'd like to see perform instead of the Katy Perrys and WIL.I.AMs...I know Melinda Doolittle has been doing some limited touring, for example. And what about Clay Aiken...it's time for him to play the AI stage again 'cause that man is always incredible!


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 23, 2011)

Carol C said:


> RosePink...there were many ugly and dare I say racist encounters on DD, the AI forums and other sites that season.


I don't know what you mean when you say "DD" but when I said it I meant "dear daughter."  My dear daughter and I had many disagreements during those two seasons of AI.  None of our quarrelings were racist, though.


----------



## vkrn (Apr 23, 2011)

i"m going to completely disagree with everyone here. I really think Lauren will come in second behind James. She has a great voice if she just learns to belt it! I think she could be as good as Carrie Underwood. 

I love Scotty's voice, but can't stand his mannerisms.  I thought after everyone making fun of him on the film clips, he would have gotten the message and stopped doing the microphone thing, but no such luck. 

Casey is very good, but seems like he is a bit gnarly. He makes funny faces and seems too smug.

Haley can go any time.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 24, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> I don't know what you mean when you say "DD" but when I said it I meant "dear daughter."  My dear daughter and I had many disagreements during those two seasons of AI.  None of our quarrelings were racist, though.



I thought you meant the Diana DeGarmo fansite which was known as "DD" at the time. The AI forums also had ugly comments...but they were fans who probably didn't even know that Diana had several close Black friends in high school. I'm glad to see that Fantasia and Diana D both have careers they're enjoying...and Jennifer Hudson especially who got dissed so many times by Simon that season. I do NOT miss Simon's biting tongue one bit!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2011)

Speaking of Diana Degarmo, I just saw a commercial on TV that showed she is in the touring cast of "9 to 5 The Musical."  I think she's in the role Dolly Parton did in the movie.  The girl has done well.

Dave


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 27, 2011)

Carole King does a great job singing Carole King songs.

Not sure it was a good choice for anyone else though.  2 down, 2  ....:zzz:


----------



## Eli Mairs (Apr 27, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Carole King does a great job singing Carole King songs.
> 
> Not sure it was a good choice for anyone else though.  2 down, 2  ....:zzz:



Well, I thought that it was a great choice for James Durbin - The best version of "Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow" that I have ever heard - even better than that of the Shirelles.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree that James did a great job- loved his performance and singing. No one else did that much for me. James may be hurt by the duet with Jacob which was not so good- better for James than Jacob but not great for either. Has anyone else noticed how Jacob always sings "sh" when it should just be an "s" sound? I have a hard time understanding the lyrics when he sings which surprises me since he was a church singer- usually people who have trained in church are much better at bringing out the lyrics & the meaning of them.

Miley didn't give Iovine any breaks but kudos to her for coming on & being gracious. That showed some maturity on her part.

tlwmkw


----------



## BevL (Apr 27, 2011)

Haven't seen the show yet but it should be interesting.  I too thought that Carole King songs is a hard category.  She has such a distinctive sound - a real challenge to "make the song your own."


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 27, 2011)

James easily the best of the night...wow


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 28, 2011)

James and Scotty the best.  I actually liked Scotty's the best.  I liked the beginning of James' song.  He could have sung acapella the whole song.  He has a better voice than he typically shows.  The rest?  :zzz:   And Miley?  She should be so lucky to work with Jimmy Iovine.  Her voice is flat.  Shame on her at 18 for talking to Jimmy the way she did.  If it wasn't for Disney she'd be carrying Jimmy's luggage.

And while I'm on my soapbox (we need a soapbox smiley for sure), when Steven Tyler said, "you know, that was the first song I ever made out with a girl to.  At a bowling alley.  And, I didn't strike out.", it suddenly occurred to me, is there a contestant on this show over 18?  Not that they don't have a clue what "made out" means, but come on dude, keep it G, please.  If the kids talk amongst themselves like that, that's one thing.  But I don't think it's appropriate for someone old enough to be their grandaddy carrying on like that amongst the grandkids.  I never thought I'd say this, being such a huge Aerosmith fan, but he's really wearing out his welcome with me.  Next? (stepping off soap box now)


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 28, 2011)

First week I put James clearly on top - that was a great performance. Then Casey, Haley and Scotty. Those are the top four IMO. Good show overall last night. Maybe best of this season.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 28, 2011)

Scotty did take some baby steps & leave his comfort zone and did a respectable job. He actually listened to the mentors for once which was a new thing for him & it improved his singing. They must have told him to tone down the eyebrows and leering looks and funny microphone hold also because those were much less in evidence this week too. There may be hope yet for Scotty. After last weeks ridiculous performance (it seemed like he was parodying himself) I was ready to write him off but this week was better. Still think James was the best of the night though.

tlwmkw


----------



## Mosca (Apr 28, 2011)

Two weeks in a row of really great shows, for me! I don't think in 11 seasons I've ever seen an installment of AI that has been as strong from start to finish as that one. _How about the duets!_ They were tremendous fun. I felt that all of the singers were much better in that relaxed setting, thinking they're not going to be judged on those. Best duet by a long shot, James and Jacob. How about the rock guy going note for note with the gospel guy! 

Scotty, magnificent. I really think part of it is that many Carol King songs were written for younger performers and younger audiences; the song fit his sincerity perfectly. The kid really felt it. And how about Haley? That sunny disposition that is so out of place on "Piece of My Heart" is just so right for "Beautiful". James, awesome. I loved it! Casey, Jacob, eh; but so what, it was a blast to watch! 

A special aside for Lauren Alaina: whoever is doing her wardrobe is trying to sabotage her. Can they get Stacey London in there to help that girl? Mid calf boots and a short skirt just call attention to her imbalance. She's a beautiful girl, why can't they dress her to bring that forward instead of dressing her as if she were model-thin? Oh well, it's probably her decision. But someone with decision making power does not have any fashion sense.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 28, 2011)

*What a great night of AI*

[FONT=verdana, courier new,courier,tahoma,sans-serif]By far the best show of the 2011 season. Very enjoyable from start to 
finish and even the worst were very good as it should be this late in.  

Jacob - "Oh No, Not my Baby" Not a song I'm very familiar with, unlike most 
CK songs. I'm just not a Jacob fan and while not bad this didn't change my 
mind about him.  6 

Lauren - "Where you Lead" For me the weakest performance of the night. She is in over her head and can't last much longer. One of two I'd vote off 
tonight and not miss her at all. Still a solid 6 on a very strong night.   

Duet:  Haley and Casey  "I Feel the Earth Move" OK but didn't blow me away. 
They have voices that seem to blend quite nicely. 7 

Scotty  - " You Got a Friend" Finally a non-country performance and he did 
very well. He is top 3 material for sure IMO.  8 Things are picking up.  

James - "Will You Still Love Me" WOW!  I've liked him but not been crazy 
about him as he seemed to be channeling Adam Lambert up til now. This was very original, very good and easily earned a very rare, for me, 10!  He may win it all. Just excellent. 

Duet: Lauren/Scotty - "Up on the Roof" So-so.  Didn't harmonize 
particularly well but it was OK.  6 

Casey - "Hi De Ho" Had him pegged as a top 3 all along and this didn't 
derail his train. If not for James the best of night.  9 

Haley - "Beautiful" Just OK on a night of standout performances.  Still 
better than Lauren IMO.  7 

Duet:  Jacob and James : "I'm Into Something Good" 3 'Nuf said.  Didn't work at all for me.

Cut: Jacob, Lauren or Haley. I really hope it's one of the first two but we 
are down to a talent being cut now no matter who gets the axe.  [/FONT]


----------



## markbernstein (Apr 28, 2011)

I, for one, thoroughly enjoyed last night, liking every performance.  James remains at the top of my list, followed by Casey.  It's hard to name a bottom three (or one), but I think I'd send Scotty home.  It's good that he tried to stretch a little, but it showed that, outside his comfort zone, he's not quite as good as the others.  (Besides, he doesn't need the show any more.  He'll land a recording contract with a major country label, no question.)


----------



## Mosca (Apr 28, 2011)

Just for fun: What if Christoph Waltz (Col Hans Landa from _Inglorious Basterds_) were to be a judge on American Idol? 

Click here to see!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2011)

are the numbers after the performances the count of how many times steven tyler said "thats beautiful"...or your ratings for the performances?

hes absolutely worthless as a judge.


----------



## stonebroke (Apr 28, 2011)

*Last night AI*

James was the best last night.  I don't always appreciate his choice in music but loved him last night.   I liked and continue to like Scotty.   My guess is Haley or Jacob are going home.


----------



## slomac (Apr 28, 2011)

I am starting to see why people like James.  I really liked his performance last night but my favorite is still Haley.  I think Lauren, Jacob and Scotty should be the bottom 3.  Great show, but the judges really don't add a lot.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 28, 2011)

Scotty continues to be my favorite.  I did like James last night, but not usually.


Nancy


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 28, 2011)

I thought James was fantastic! However, in the end, I predict James to go out in the way of Daughtry and/or Adam Lambert... close but no cigar.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2011)

BevL said:


> Haven't seen the show yet but it should be interesting.  I too thought that Carole King songs is a hard category.  She has such a distinctive sound - a real challenge to "make the song your own."



My mom was a piano player from way back, and she once told me the trouble with Carole King songs is that they're all played on the black keys.  Not sure what that means.  Minor chords, maybe?  Mom said it was what gave the songs a distinctive sound.  So maybe the singing would follow.   

All in all, I think James did the best with things last night.  He took his time, and really delivered the song.  Everyone else seemed too caught up in the mechanics of manipulating the song arrangements to suit their style.  James was approaching the amazing quality of the accapella song Bo Bice did a few years back.  

And I'm finally starting to see a potential favorite Idol contestant for this season.  When James steps back and lets his talent shine through, he does amazing things, even without marching bands or flaming pianos...

Oh, and I have to give Scotty props.  He finally did something I can say I actually liked hearing.  He almost had me -- he was THIS close -- till he did that STUPID eyebrow thing at the end.   

Dave


----------



## Susie (Apr 28, 2011)

*James amazing*

Have to say that James was amazing last nite.  Even downloaded the song fro  Itunes.  Love Hailey, but don't think she'll win.  Time to say goodbye to Jacob


----------



## Eli Mairs (Apr 28, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> I thought James was fantastic! However, in the end, I predict James to go out in the way of Daughtry and/or Adam Lambert... close but no cigar.



...And that's a bad thing??? 

Some of the winners have sailed into oblivion, while many non winners such as Adam Lambert, Clay Aiken, Daughtry, Jennifer Hudson, to name a few, have done very well.

James is clearly the best of the lot imho, and deserves to win. He's the only one whom I find interesting, and look forward to seeing what he comes up with next.

Don't care whether or not he wins. He is proving himself week after week, and building a solid fan base.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 28, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> I thought James was fantastic! However, in the end, I predict James to go out in the way of Daughtry and/or Adam Lambert... close but no cigar.



Hi Ace  

Your comment is subject to different interpretations. I'm sure this is not what you meant, but I'll choose to interpret it that James is almost as good as Adam — i.e., James is close (to Adam), but no cigar.  There can't be two Adams!  




Eli Mairs said:


> ...And that's a bad thing???
> 
> Some of the winners have sailed into oblivion, while many non winners such as Adam Lambert, Clay Aiken, Daughtry, Jennifer Hudson, to name a few, have done very well.
> 
> ...



I completely agree.



Last night James was really good; I loved that he did something different.  It wasn't as magical as Adam doing Mad World or Tracks of My Tears, but we really enjoyed hearing him show off his range with a different kind of song than his usual choices.

Loved Casey, and loved his and Lauren's duet.  Those two have chemistry that reminds me of Adam and Allison Iraheta.  

Glad Scotty did something different, but I'm still tired of him.

I love Jacob, but not as the AI winner, and his and James' duet was awful.

I'm still predicting a James/Scotty finale, though I'd love to see a James/Casey one instead.  The rest can go bye-bye over the next few weeks.


----------



## BevL (Apr 28, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> . . . Oh, and I have to give Scotty props.  He finally did something I can say I actually liked hearing.  He almost had me -- he was THIS close -- till he did that STUPID eyebrow thing at the end.
> 
> Dave



Watched it late last night and yeah, he had me right up until the brows.  Up until then he looked pretty normal, but I still see MAD everytime I look at him.  But ... What, me worry?


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 28, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Hi Ace
> 
> Your comment is subject to different interpretations. I'm sure this is not what you meant, but I'll choose to interpret it that James is almost as good as Adam — i.e., James is close (to Adam), but no cigar. There can't be two Adams!
> 
> ...


 
LOL - we can completely agree on the fact that there can only be one Adam Lambert! I just meant that James will not win it. He may finish anywhere from 2nd thru 4th though. 

Anyway what do I know, my guess is as good as anyone else's at this stage...   I see Casey being on the hot seat tonight.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 28, 2011)

I was disappointed tonight.  I wasn't expecting this one to go for another few weeks....and possibly, just possibly, not till the end.

I'm looking forward to the tour!


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 28, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Anyway what do I know, my guess is as good as anyone else's at this stage...  I see Casey being on the hot seat tonight.


 
Sometimes, you just never know what's going to happen...


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 29, 2011)

well that sucked


----------



## stonebroke (Apr 29, 2011)

*My predictions*

A bit of a suprise...Hope no one went with my predictions...of course I am almost always wrong.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 29, 2011)

There are at least three that should have gone before Casey based on talent rather than popularity. It's easy to see why the "winners" often fail to do anything compared to some that get voted off when it's not ability but personality that seems to matter most to voters. Only real talents left are Scotty and James.  Anyone other than those two and we're up for another Taylor Hicks type non-winner.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 29, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> There are at least three that should have gone before Casey based on talent rather than popularity. It's easy to see why the "winners" often fail to do anything compared to some that get voted off when it's not ability but personality that seems to matter most to voters. Only real talents left are Scotty and James. Anyone other than those two and we're up for another Taylor Hicks type non-winner.


 
It's a crapshoot either way... 6 out of the top 10 bestselling AI artists have been voted as winners in their season. Doesn't matter who judges, or how they judge, somebody is bound to be missed.  And some seasons have produced nothing at all.

I think 6 out of 10 is a pretty good percentage.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 29, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> It's a crapshoot either way... 6 out of the top 10 bestselling AI artists have been voted as winners in their season. Doesn't matter who judges, or how they judge, somebody is bound to be missed. And some seasons have produced nothing at all.
> 
> I think 6 out of 10 is a pretty good percentage.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales


 
LOL - This is in spite of the AI judges claiming to be experts every year on who the American public should be voting for.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 29, 2011)

Perhaps its just me, maybe not, but Casey appears to have an aggressive side. The body slam he put on Scott looked a bit weird. Jest or no jest. The guy has a strange look in his eyes. I would not be surprised to learn if he was involved in a violent encounter. Yes, he has talent. But I think he also has some issues. I guess he showed the producer who was boss about his growling through songs, since that comprised nearly his entire exit song.. Not.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 29, 2011)

Lauren has my vote for the win. Love her.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 29, 2011)

Didn't like Casey and really didn't like the growling.  I feel they wasted the save on him, but it probably would be wasted on anyone.  

Nancy


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 30, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Your comment is subject to different interpretations. I'm sure this is not what you meant, but I'll choose to interpret it that James is almost as good as Adam — i.e., James is close (to Adam), but no cigar.  There can't be two Adams!



James is a MUCH better Adam IMO!

IMO, Adam was a shrieker a lot of the time who made me feel like my eardrums were going to bleed.  James is much more controlled in his higher register and is much more pleasant to listen to.  I've really liked James the last few weeks!

This is the strongest season I've seen so far, but IMO James is starting to take a lead.

I loved what Jimmy said about the judges regarding Scotty.  "Would you tell Johnny Cash to spread his wings?"  Hell No!  Scotty is fantastic at what he does and I don't want the judges messing with him.  I wish they would just encourage him to pick songs that nobody else on the show can do like he does.

I'm not surprised Casey left because while he is the most talented musician of the bunch, he's just a good, but not great, singer.  I certainly didn't see any anger or aggression issues with him like some have suggested.  In fact, I saw the opposite and viewed him as a fun loving kid who liked to goof around.  I thought he took his exit very well.


----------



## pjrose (May 4, 2011)

I'm waiting for Mosca's analysis.

Meanwhile...hmmm...

James - first performance good but his voice seemed weak to me, lacked power.  I dunno.  Second one was excellent.  Pitchy but still excellent, Dawg. 

Jacob - nah, neither one did it for me.  Love him, but it all sounds alike.  Time to go this week or next.

Lauren - wow, I think I had pretty much written her off, but now I can see her taking the whole thing.  Both performances were excellent.  

Scotty - showed some more tricks tonight.  First performance was excellent, and second one good too - thankfully he didn't do so much with the eyebrows. 

Haley - first song, yuck.  Second one - good, but I can't see that style winning AI.  DD can't stand her.  I disagree with the judges' comment about _House of the Rising Sun_ being the best performance of the evening.  It was good, but not THAT good, and not better than Lauren's two numbers.  Put Haley on stage somewhere and let her do torch songs, but I don't see her as a commercially successful recording artist.

So....I think it's time for Jacob and Haley to go bye-bye.  Then I think it's anyone's call whether James, Lauren, and Scotty win.  My favorite was James, but now I think it's becoming Lauren.  Scotty is going to be a success no matter what.  Maybe Lauren and Scotty will split the country vote and James will win.  Or maybe James and Scotty will split the female vote and Lauren will win.  Or maybe Scotty has a far greater fan base than either of them.  I wouldn't take bets on how the three of them will place at the end, but I would bet that it'll be between the three of them.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 4, 2011)

girls way better than the guys tonight easily!


----------



## Rose Pink (May 4, 2011)

Best of the night: Haley's rendition of "House of the Rising Sun."  Wow!
Worst of the night: Jacob touching his crotch during "No Air."  Ewww....just....ewww.


----------



## pjrose (May 5, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Best of the night: Haley's rendition of "House of the Rising Sun."  Wow!
> *Worst of the night: Jacob touching his crotch during "No Air."  Ewww....just....ewww.*



Yeah, I forgot to mention that. I also interpreted it as a crotch grab.....but maybe he was instead resting his hand on his thigh?  A crotch grab seems awfully un-Jacob-like.


----------



## Mosca (May 5, 2011)

Hey, pjr, I'm right with you this week, except for one. 

I think James got a bad vocal mix on his first song, the sound guys did some correction and about halfway through it was up above the band, and the rest of the night everyone was about the same. The second song, I agree it was emotional but they should have dinged him _something_ for being all over the place. I still loved it, but he sold it with his intensity and presence rather than the vocals, and I don't think it's fair to other performers for him to get gushed over for singing badly; this is where you have to overcome how you feel and sing it right. 

Jacob was all over the place on his first song, and just did his same old thing on the second. I don't think he realizes that "Love Hurts" is an introspective song. It was when the Everly Brothers sang it, and it was when Nazareth gave it the full metal treatment. I think he's a great guy, but as an overall performer he's pretty clearly the odd man out in this group. He hasn't grown at all. And don't make me talk about the "dancing".

Lauren. FINALLY someone dressed her so that she doesn't look bottom heavy. She looked great and sang great. I liked that she used loudness instead of octave changes at the hard parts of both songs, emphasizing her strength and avoiding her weakness. It gave the "punch" to the lyrics rather than the melody, and that made the music connect. With me, anyhow.

Scotty: I liked both songs, but there's still no danger in what he's doing. Steven Tyler alluded to that; rock is supposed to be dangerous, that's the difference between Pat Boone and Elvis. Scotty's a good kid, though, and I really enjoyed the energy in his first performance. For the second... _he got all the way to the end_, and then, on the last note... pop! went the eyebrows! Did you notice how hard he was trying to hold the mic normally? It was pretty obvious.

Haley, we disagree somewhat. I liked the first song better than the second, and here's why. She's just a happy person. That's her natural state, and she's at her best singing happy songs, like the Lady Gaga number. When sung by a woman, "House of the Rising Sun" is a song about spiraling down into prostitution (I don't know why she left the gender assignment, it's an old song but was first cataloged as sung by a woman). For all the great vocal tricks she pulled, a girl just can't sing that song with a big, toothy smile! But it's worth noting that she's come a long way from where she was in week one. Most female performers of her type on AI never grew; I wrote more than once that she was typical of the type of singer who got voted off around the 4th or 5th week. But she's trying, she's learning. She won't win, but she isn't going to lose, either. 

I liked this week. And I have to give props to someone who, for all his efforts on AI, is at his best when you're not thinking about him: Ryan Seacrest. Now that Simon isn't there to razz him, he's done a GREAT job of running the show and the stage. 



pjrose said:


> I'm waiting for Mosca's analysis.
> 
> Meanwhile...hmmm...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rose Pink (May 5, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention that. I also interpreted it as a crotch grab.....but maybe he was instead resting his hand on his thigh?  A crotch grab seems awfully un-Jacob-like.


Yeah, it was weird.  It wasn't quite intentional enough to be classified as a grab, that's why I used the word "touch."  It's as if he was trying to do the typical crotch grab but just couldn't make himself do it.  It just isn't him.  Either way, it is something I do not want to see ever again.


----------



## BevL (May 5, 2011)

And it didn't help that on the closing recap, they showed it again.

Definitely a Scotty, James finale unless something strange happens.


----------



## Elan (May 5, 2011)

I think it's Jacob's week to go home.  He's largely been a waste of immense talent these past few weeks.  

  I thought everyone else was ok -- nothing special.  

  I do think James is the most interesting and takes this competition, and music in general, far more seriously than any of the others.  Scotty, for all of annoying peculiarities, can really sing.  With some good advice, he could be amazing.  Lauren and Haley are both good vocalists, but incredibly boring.  I nearly dozed off during Lauren's 2nd number.  

  I thnk James _should_ win it, but won't be surprised if he doesn't.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 5, 2011)

Said if before say It again.... Lauren for the win. Most development, most raw talent, with a long career ahead of her. Well see......


----------



## Rose Pink (May 5, 2011)

BevL said:


> Definitely a Scotty, James finale unless something strange happens.


Sometimes I think it is all very strange.


----------



## Mosca (May 5, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Sometimes I think it is all very strange.



Must be the season of the witch.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2011)

Eh, the last two weeks have been sort of blah except for James' "Will You Still Love Me?"  At this point I can't figure out which demographic is the strongest voting block, which makes it hard to figure out who will be voted off.     Nothing would surprise me but I think it's past time for Jacob to go.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 5, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Eh, the last two weeks have been sort of blah except for James' "Will You Still Love Me?"  At this point I can't figure out which demographic is the strongest voting block, which makes it hard to figure out who will be voted off.     Nothing would surprise me but I think it's past time for Jacob to go.



I think the strongest voting block is the Southern vote.  They love the country western guys/gals.  So, I think Scotty and Lauren will be safe.  I thought Lauren was pretty good last night, but not great overall.  I think she is totally over rated.  But, that's just me.

I still think Scotty wins it all.

I think that Jacob is going bye bye tonight.  The same Southern vote did not like Adam Lambert.  I think they don't like Jacob for similar reasons.

My current favorite is James.  I'd like for him to win it, but I think that Scotty will take the prize.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 5, 2011)

if lauren picks more songs and performs them like her first one last night...she wins hands down.

if I were her, id be running a "best of: carrie underwood" show for the rest of the season!


----------



## ace2000 (May 5, 2011)

I'm going with Scotty also and believe he'll be an AI megastar in the same category as Underwood and Clarkson after the season...

I'm almost always right on my predictions, about 25% of the time...


----------



## Jaybee (May 5, 2011)

LOL!  Me, too, and I'm going with Scotty.  I'm torn between him and James, though. 




ace2000 said:


> I'm going with Scotty also and believe he'll be an AI megastar in the same category as Underwood and Clarkson after the season...
> 
> I'm almost always right on my predictions, about 25% of the time...


----------



## carl2591 (May 5, 2011)

no matter who win AI you will see more of scotty and lauren together. 

Scotties mother, a local realtor i know, has been in LA for the past month or so with scotty. She flew home last week for a couple day when scottys dad was able to go out and stay with him. Lauren parents and scottys parents have gotten real close as have scotty and laruen.. 

When scotty mom is by herself, which has been a lot lately due to dads work, she hangs with Laurens mom at the hotel.. AI is covering all the cost of hotel, food, taxi etc while they are there. 

If you noticed after they announced jacob was voted off,  lauren went straight to scotty. 

they will be doing a lot of duets together in the future just watch.. have not heard if there is any romantic connection with scotty and luaren at this point but i think they like each other a lot as you can see when they sing together on stage. 

justsaying..


----------



## icydog (May 5, 2011)

carl2591 said:


> no matter who win AI you will see more of scotty and lauren together.
> 
> Scotties mother, a local realtor i know, has been in LA for the past month or so with scotty. She flew home last week for a couple day when scottys dad was able to go out and stay with him. Lauren parents and scottys parents have gotten real close as have scotty and laruen..
> 
> ...




I was so glad to see Jacob go. I agree with you about a little love thing between the Scotty and Lauren, and thanks for the insight by the way, but Lauren is only 15 and Scotty is only 18 so they are too young right now for a serious relationship. 

Going forward I predict that James will win even though Scotty is absolutely ready to step out and start a career as a performer. I think the audiences will go with the rocker over the country western crooner. Too bad, cause I like Scotty the best now that Casey is officially out of it.


----------



## laurac260 (May 5, 2011)

Yea, I'm thinking James too.  Maybe Scotty, but probably James.

My daughter loves Scotty.

JLo's performance?  Thoroughly unimpressed.  First of all, I did not know she really couldn't sing that great, doesn't have much style on stage (she's no Paula Abdul), and that outfit did nothing for her.  We thought the pants looked like she was wearing a diaper.


----------



## pjrose (May 5, 2011)

Not surprised at Jacob going bye-bye, but surprised at Lauren being in the bottom two instead of Haley.  

I didn't like J Lo's performance either.  Yuck to her and Pit Bull (?).  

I DID like Lady Antebellum.  A contemporary song that's clean and has a good message (just a kiss, take it slow, don't mess it up)?  Wow!


----------



## BevL (May 6, 2011)

I really like Lady Antebellum, just easy to listen to.

And yep, the right person went home tonight.


----------



## scrapngen (May 6, 2011)

I really liked Lady Antebellum as well. I know it's not the greatest msg w/2 young daughters, but I really liked their grammy song: "Need you now." The new song was quite appropriate for AI's main audience. (Or at least their main voters)

I thought JLo's performance was NOT very appropriate - nor was her newer video tease release. She started out as a "fly girl" dancer, so her voice is not her strongest asset, but the song seemed to hang out on one note for a long, long time. Boring. (But probably not to most men, LOL)

And all of us in my household are glad to finally see Jacob go. I don't understand why they keep trying to say he's the best vocalist there's ever been on AI. Come on!! I get that he has his moments, but I can never listen to an entire number by him, and watching just drives me crazy. 

As far as the finals go, I agree with most on a James/Scotty final. Unless one falters somehow. I don't think James bothers Southerners as much as Adam Lambert (LOVE him!)  did because I think a lot of the negativity towards Adam was his sexuality - frankly. I think it did him in, unfortunately. I still think "Tracks of my Tears" and "Mad World" are two of the three best performances ever on AI (of contestants). I would say Fantasia's "Summertime" was my other favorite... but I digress. 

I think James has a good chance to win it, but it will be hard to tell who is really getting the votes until we see which one ends up in the bottom first. 
Personally, he's my favorite now. Scotty is a close second  - clearly these two, if they make good album/song choices down the road will have strong careers...

Lauren and Haley are doing better, but I think Lauren still lacks confidence (or she'd be more a contender for top two) and Haley just doesn't have consistency or possibly as much appeal to the voters as far as personality.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 6, 2011)

Scotty & Lauren as a duo are equal to, and possibly better, than Lady Antebellum, based on the duets they've sung together on Idol.


----------



## timeos2 (May 6, 2011)

*About time*

Thank heavens "America" got it right and voted Jacob off. He, and Loren, were/are the remaining weak performers.  Next week should see an end to Loren but unfortunately Haley is also at serious risk.  Of course in two weeks it shouldn't matter either way as the two best by a wide margin are Scotty and James. James had a really "off" week this time but overall has been extremely consistent.  As noted Scotty hasn't even tasted being in the bottom group and isn't likely to prior to the final.  A win by Scotty or James will be well earned. At least as of now even a showing in the final two by either of the young ladies would a a major upset.  

Unfortunately once a winner is crowned I can't listen to the stuff they end up putting out. I really liked Jordan Sparks and wanted her to win that year but her "music" since has left me very cold. Same with David Cook - once he left the confines of being forced to do things to fit the AI format nothing he's put out has caused me to listen a second time. So I enjoy the show and the performances, watch to see who gets cut when and then basically wait for the next season to do it all again.  iTunes and whoever else may sell what the winner offers up doesn't get a dime from me for AI winners.


----------



## vkrn (May 6, 2011)

Whether she wins or not, Lauren will have a stellar career. She has a great voice she hasn't fully developed yet. Once she gets the confidence to hit the high notes, she can be as good as Carrie Underwood. 

I love Scotty's voice, but would never see him becoming big unless he changes his mannerisms. He has toned it down in the last few weeks, so he CAN do it.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 6, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> ...I thought Lauren was pretty good last night, but not great overall.  I think she is totally over rated.  But, that's just me.


It's not just you.  Plenty of others share your opinion, myself included.  That having been said, I do think she can go on to have a good singing career after she develops some maturity and confidence.  She has the ability but she hasn't developed it yet.


----------



## pjrose (May 6, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> . . .
> As far as the finals go, I agree with most on a James/Scotty final. Unless one falters somehow. I don't think James bothers Southerners as much as Adam Lambert (LOVE him!)  did because I think a lot of the negativity towards Adam was his sexuality - frankly. I think it did him in, unfortunately. I still think "Tracks of my Tears" and "Mad World" are two of the three best performances ever on AI (of contestants).



I completely agree with your post, especially this paragraph.  

Ask me what almost anyone sang two nights ago and I can't answer - but ask me what Adam sang several years ago, and I can see and hear "Tracks of my Tears" and "Mad World" in my mind.  (And as to that comment about Jacob's "Child" being the best EVER....well, I had to look that up on YouTube, since I feel "Mad World" was...."Child" WAS good, but not THAT good.)


----------



## DaveNV (May 6, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I completely agree with your post, especially this paragraph.
> 
> Ask me what almost anyone sang two nights ago and I can't answer - but ask me what Adam sang several years ago, and I can see and hear "Tracks of my Tears" and "Mad World" in my mind.  (And as to that comment about Jacob's "Child" being the best EVER....well, I had to look that up on YouTube, since I feel "Mad World" was...."Child" WAS good, but not THAT good.)




I think the deal with Adam is that he is memorable, no matter what he was singing.  Jacob is just awkward.  Watching him sing always left me distracted by his wardrobe, which constantly reminded me of a circus performer.  His body movements seemed right out of "Up With People," and almost feminine.  Add to that his over-the-top vocal runs that had no place in the songs he was singing, and it was almost a caricature of a performer.  I'm not sorry that he's gone.

So with four left, are we thinking it's down to James vs. Scotty, or will one of the girls be in there?

Dave


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 6, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Ask me what almost anyone sang two nights ago and I can't answer - but ask me what Adam sang several years ago, and I can see and hear "Tracks of my Tears" and "Mad World" in my mind.



I SO agree with you. 
There haven't been too many memorable performances, but I do think that James' rendition of "Will You Love Me Tomorrow" was amazing, and one of the few of this season that I will remember.


----------



## carl2591 (May 9, 2011)

*getting exciting around Garner NC area.. Scotty McCreery home town visit*

The mayor of Garner, who is a friend of mine, was telling me the town is getting ready for a home town meeting if Scotty stay in the top three after the vote this wed.

The local park where the annual 4th fireworks and band area is being readied for the event. Some stuff has to take place now  in advance of the vote due to the time needed to get it all together if he is not voted off. 

The venue is like 2 miles from my house at Lake Benson Park.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&b...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQ8gEwAA

The whole town is very excited for his success..

I found out yesterday when we were at a party at the neighbor that my oldest daughter and scotty were in preschool together and he ask her to "marry him"..  She had forgotten about it till they were in a class in 8th grade and he reminded her of it.. they both laughed and went on to class.. It was kinda a running joke for months..   Man how time flies when you are having fun.. 

Oh well if he wins you will get a small slice of our great town Garner NC.. maybe home of American Idol winner Scotty McCreery.. 

vote for scotty.. :whoopie: 

peace out
carl


----------



## Carol C (May 12, 2011)

Carol C said:


> OK, I'll place my bets at this point...
> 
> Last two females standing will be Karen the Latina singer...and Naima (sp?) the wild card choice.
> 
> ...



Well well well...I was totally wrong with my prediction of Karen and Naima in the final four. But...I got the prediction right that it would be two gals and two guys...and I got it right that Scotty and James would be the last two guys in the running.   P.S. Anyone else besides me think "Lady" GaGa was over the top and totally lacks class?


----------



## scrapngen (May 12, 2011)

Hard to get past Lady Gaga's weird eyeliner under her eyes. Will be interesting to watch tonight. Harder to get past Scotty's second song antics!! He looked like a clown, and it cast a shadow over his first nice choice and delivery of a song.

Haley showed w/her second comeback song why she's still around. She's a fighter. Casey was so proud...

Lauren needs to learn how to hold on to her money notes a little longer, but not bad. 

James continues to shine, but have to say they do seem to be favoring him in the lighting and set choices. Love him, but have to say Adam Lambert has a better voice for Steve Perry songs. 

All in all, an enjoyable evening. Randy actually tried to give criticism and advice, but JLo overrode him.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 12, 2011)

DD is here for the week.  Last night was the first time she's seen AI this season and she was not impressed with any of them.

The camera sure seemed to favor Casey last night and he isn't even in the competition any longer.

I don't really care who wins.


----------



## tlwmkw (May 12, 2011)

Was an OK night for me- interesting to see how they've progressed.

James- I thought he did OK on the Journey song but not great.  The second song was good- I guess I had expected awful so was surprised when it wasn't.  I think he is showing signs of fatigue with all the stress.  My concern for him is where does he go with his career after AI

Scotty- First song was well sung and none of his usual eyebrows and leering but he more than made up for it with the second song.  Waaay over the top with the odd facial expressions- really ruined the first.  Could hardly watch it.  I think it's interesting that he's the only one that doesn't look stressed or tired and he's one of the yougest- that is impressive to me.  I think he'll move to Nashville and be snapped up by a country label and have a solid career if he plays his cards right.

Lauren- She didn't seem to do anything new other than dress a little better.  She's just so young and needs to mature I think.  Was alright but not on the top of the heap at all.

Hailey- I didn't hate the first song but it didn't do that much for me either.  I really enjoyed the second one.  She needs to go in that direction more.

The judges actually tried to give some constructive criticism and just got booed.  I think Tyler was wrong to say that Randy and J.lo were "just wrong" about what they said.  He's entitled to his opinion but it is always positive so it's really just noise now.

Gaga- My goodness- what was on the sides of her face?  I hope it's just make-up and not something implanted there.  She must be very shy and always wants to hide behind the crazy get-up but can't she ever look like a regular person?  I do think she knows music and the music industry but her look is so distracting it's hard to get beyond it.

Overall it's a bit of a yawner for me.  I guess it'll be Scotty and James in the final but you never know with this so we'll see.

tlwmkw


----------



## Mosca (May 12, 2011)

James sang the first song in the wrong key, and missed the point of the song for his second, which was saved by the over the top production. 

Haley sounded great for the first song, I don't understand the criticism, except maybe JLo hates her? The second song just ripped, I didn't like this girl 10 weeks ago but now I think there's something there. I don't think she's great, but I think she's coming around. 

Scotty rubs me the wrong way. the first song was OK, the second was cartoonish. Steven Tyler came as close to criticism as he can get when he called it "A little Pat Boone." He's a nice kid. But there's no tension in anything he does. He's got the kind of voice that needs a hard life behind it. I don't wish a hard life on him, I hope he's happy and secure for the rest of his days. He'd make it as a singer, he'd make it as a rancher. I hope he makes it as a rancher. 

Lauren has to be something of a joke. Won't sing that she's evil? Oh yeah, because everyone thinks every song is an autobiography of the person singing it. I understand that she's 16, or 17, but that's the kind of thing that even a 10 year old understands. IMO, for all her talent she's shockingly immature. And really, she's not that good. Not her singing, but her ability to let go, to share with audiences; that's missing. We shouldn't have to bring so much of ourselves into it. We shouldn't have to try so hard on our end of the connection, it should just happen. Will she get it as she matures? Maybe if she is less protected. But that was embarrassing, and it wasn't the first time. Her personality is fine... for a 12 year old.


I thought LGG was spot on in her help. The chipmunk eye accents, those were a hoot weren't they? Confident enough to look intentionally ugly. She noticed when the kids connected, when they hit the spot where the music made her _feel_ (see note on Lauren above). I'm not a fan of LGG's music, but I'm a fan of her. 

(Side note on Stephanie Germanotta, aka Lady GaGa; she learned her chops the traditional way, she'd be a star no matter what style she chose.


----------



## BevL (May 12, 2011)

It was pretty much a dead heat for me.  

I thought James wasn't as good as he has been but all right.  Singing was better on the first but liked the originality of the second song.

Scotty - first song was great, second song I couldn't look at the TV screen - it was just to embarassing to watch.

Haley - thought both songs were good but clearly the second one was better.

Lauren - though both songs were good but clearly the first one was better.

Still thinking Scotty and James as the final two but Lauren could be coming up the outside to edge James out.  Hope not as that would basically make it Nashville Idol instead of American Idol but I guess the audience will put through who they want.


----------



## Elan (May 12, 2011)

Mosca said:


> James sang the first song in the wrong key, and missed the point of the song for his second, which was saved by the over the top production.
> 
> Haley sounded great for the first song, I don't understand the criticism, except maybe JLo hates her? The second song just ripped, I didn't like this girl 10 weeks ago but now I think there's something there. I don't think she's great, but I think she's coming around.
> 
> ...




  I agree with almost all of this, especially wrt Haley, Lauren and LGG.


----------



## laurac260 (May 12, 2011)

I thought Lady Gaga was disgusting.  Her attire, and what came out of her mouth.  Perhaps she had some great criticism, but her delivery was despicable.  I could neither stand to look at her nor listen to her.  

Hailey, she sounded like a spoiled brat.  What happened to the days when the contestants were so glad to have the opportunity to "just be there" that they were gracious and accepting of criticism, regardless of how it came?  In my day we were taught to respect our elders.  I teach my kids the same.  I can't believe how some of these wet behind the ears punk kids talk back to adults who are trying to HELP them!  (I know that sounds old fashioned, but I'm only 44).   To be interrupting the judges, to be disagreeing with them, I hope she goes home just because of her pampered princess behavior.  I'd be appalled if my own daughter behaved the way she does.   Apparently she is not used to hearing anything that hurts her seensitive little feelings.


----------



## DaveNV (May 12, 2011)

This is really interesting to read what everyone thinks about this show.  Such varied opinions really give me a lot of food for thought.

The problem I'm having with this season is mainly with the judges.  They are giving such contradictory criticism.  One time it's "Make the song your own."  The next time it's "That was too different from the original."  It can't be both ways.  And for Randy to come off as the harsh judge this late in the game after kissing up most of the time just makes it even more confusing.

Steven Tyler as a judge is worthless.  Everyone and every performance can't be perfect.  He can't really love everything he's heard.  But if the best he can do is tell Scotty he sounded a "little Pat Boone?"  Someone Scotty's age will have no idea what that even means, or what to do with the comment.

JLo's comments, (her neverending, nonstop, longwinded, interrupting comments), seem like she's trying to help, but she isn't helping if she criticizes without giving suggestions.  Telling someone you're in love with them doesn't tell them they were off key, or need better diction when they sing.

And as for diction, am I the only one who can't stand when these performers garble the words, or fall off the last syllable?  James singing the Journey song is a prime example.  He brought plenty of energy to the song, but he trampled all over the lyrics.  Maybe I've heard Steve Perry's version too much, or maybe the Glee version stuck in my head, but diction seems like it's crucial when singing a song.  As it was, I felt like I was left to fill in the blanks where the singing didn't finish the task.  Frustrating.

Scotty needs to decide if he's an original, or a caricature.  At minimum, he needs an acting coach.  The irritating eyebrows thing and wild gesturing didn't help the song at all, but sadly, that was the more interesting parts of his performances.  And I felt like his first song was nothing more than an attempt to garner votes from right-wing, church-going, patriotic people, which covers a lot of the population, in one way or another.  I'm really trying to like him as a performer, but something about his immaturity makes me uncomfortable.  I'm having a hard time accepting his sincerity.

Haley is being groomed to get voted off, because the judges so obviously want James to win.  She did fine with both songs, but at this point anything she tries will be seen as reactionary.  If she holds her ground and continues to perform well she could make the final two, if people vote for talent and not regional politics.  But I doubt that will happen.

And Lauren just needs to grow up.  She has a fine voice, but I don't think she understands that singing a song on stage is a mini-acting lesson.  If she can't ACT like she's evil for the duration of the song, nobody will believe the song lyrics.  And if the don't believe the lyrics, they won't buy the performance.  Maybe she could borrow Scotty's acting coach.

At this point it's a toss up for who goes home, and who wins.  I expect it to come down to James and Scotty in the final, but I could easily be wrong.  After all, Romeo went home on Dancing the other night, so what do I know?  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## Mosca (May 12, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Steven Tyler as a judge is worthless.  Everyone and every performance can't be perfect.  He can't really love everything he's heard.  But if the best he can do is tell Scotty he sounded a "little Pat Boone?"  Someone Scotty's age will have no idea what that even means, or what to do with the comment.



I'm reading his book, and I'm getting an idea why he is that way (and why he shouldn't have been chosen as a judge). I don't think he believes that _any_ criticism is useful, or even valid; I think he believes that a performer has to figure it out on his/her own, by performing and getting legitimate feedback from audiences in live situations (bars and clubs, not the artificial environment of AI), and that criticizing them once they're on stage is useless, it has to be done during rehearsals.

I think he's giving an honest appraisal of what he thinks; I think he likes listening to kids sing. But he doesn't listen like a critic or a judge, he listens like an audience member.

So why'd he take the job? Probably so that he could perform as Steven Tyler on one of the top rated shows in America. It's a pretty big payday, after all. No sense not cashing it in.


----------



## scrapngen (May 12, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> This is really interesting to read what everyone thinks about this show.  Such varied opinions really give me a lot of food for thought.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



One of the things my choral teachers hammered into us was over-pronouncing the consonants at the end of each word when singing so that the word comes across clearly. (being careful with s's) I notice that this is a problem with a lot of young singers today, but also that if they make it further, they usually pick up this piece of info or are taught it eventually. James was really bad last night at putting the end consonants on his words and Lauren as well. I actually commented on this to my girls last night, and am glad you've brought it up on the thread. 

If you can't understand the lyrics it takes a great deal of the power out of a song. 

I think that this time around a lot of the singers left in the competition are "natural" talents who have not had much training or experience (and are very young for the most part).  In a way, it has made it much more interesting. One of the worst seasons of AI, IMO, was when they brought in a bunch of 1 album, but unknown ringers. Most of them went home, as there was a reason they hadn't really made it. 

As I said before, can't wait to see Gaga perform tonight, and how tame it will be for TV. I certainly don't agree with all her costume or stage choices, but you know it will not be her standing at a mic singing a ballad!  Lady Gaga is a very well-trained vocalist and songwriter, who has chosen a flamboyant style and path intentionally. Her songs are extremely catchy, and while I wish she would use her full vocal range and true vocal ability, I find her very interesting. I think she cut to the chase with these kids, and she also got that she was expected to bring her edginess to the table as entertainment. She made a great comment that she would never have been allowed on AI as a contestant when she was their age! :hysterical:


----------



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2011)

dvr fail, is there a site that provides last nights show?


----------



## tlwmkw (May 12, 2011)

Mosca,

I saw an interview with Steven Tyler in which he basically said he took the AI job to piss off the other members of Aerosmith (mainly Joe Perry- who has said that Aerosmith will not appear on the show because it's "only one step up from the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles").  Apparently the other members told Steven not to do it so, of course, he then went ahead and did it.

I think Elton John would be a good judge- he is a well trained musician and has experienced the highs and lows of the industry and really knows that department too.  I don't think he would do it though- perhaps Gaga could talk him into it- they are friends in real life.   He respects her musicality and if she did AI then perhaps he would commit to it too- after all he's a dad now and needs to settle down! 

tlwmkw


----------



## laurac260 (May 12, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> One of the things my choral teachers hammered into us was over-pronouncing the consonants at the end of each word when singing so that the word comes across clearly. (being careful with s's) I notice that this is a problem with a lot of young singers today, but also that if they make it further, they usually pick up this piece of info or are taught it eventually. James was really bad last night at putting the end consonants on his words and Lauren as well. I actually commented on this to my girls last night, and am glad you've brought it up on the thread.
> 
> If you can't understand the lyrics it takes a great deal of the power out of a song.
> 
> ...



Her need to draw attention to herself in such a vulgar, tasteless way takes away from any talent she might have.  I refuse to give her my attention.  If she doesn't wish to be a role model, that's her choice.  As a parent of an impressionable 10 year old daughter, I have no need for her brand of "talent".   I don't always push my opinions on my daughter, but in some situations, I certainly will.  This is one of them.  She knows Lady Gaga is tasteless and classless.  Not one to emulate.  Ever.  Next?


----------



## DaveNV (May 12, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> As a parent of an impressionable 10 year old daughter, I have no need for her brand of "talent".   I don't always push my opinions on my daughter, but in some situations, I certainly will.  This is one of them.  She knows Lady Gaga is tasteless and classless.  Not one to emulate.  Ever.  Next?



I totally respect your opinion and right to parent as you wish, but I'm honestly curious:  Do you have similar strong feelings about Christina Aguilera, Madonna, Britney Spears, Janet Jackson, Whitney Houston, Cher, or Mariah Carey?  I agree Lady Gaga is highly theatrical in her costumes, but is she really that much worse than every other popular singer who's trying to express themselves in a highly competitive industry where imitation gets washed over, and originality is rewarded?  And if so, what sort of music IS allowed?

Dave


----------



## vkrn (May 12, 2011)

Wow! A lot of different opinions and viewpoints. 

I think Lauren is great! She has a voice that she is not aware of and she needs to be pushed to use her full vocals, but she has progressed throughout the show and I believe one day she will rival Carrie Underwood. JMHO

I love Scotty's voice, but can't stand to look at him any more. I agree with the people who have said he needs an acting coach to make him stop with the eyebrow and lip things! I still think he will be one of the last three, if not in the last two. 

James does well and he will be in the final! He has some pitch problems and all, but he has good energy and really invests in what he does. And he seems REAL. I feel that all he performances are from his gut and soul.

Haily needs to go.

I think Lady Gaga made a good coach last night. She had some good insight into what each contestant needed to do. I really don't like her music or performances, but she knows the BIZ.


----------



## Elan (May 12, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I totally respect your opinion and right to parent as you wish, but I'm honestly curious:  Do you have similar strong feelings about Christina Aguilera, Madonna, Britney Spears, Janet Jackson, Whitney Houston, Cher, or Mariah Carey?  I agree Lady Gaga is highly theatrical in her costumes, but is she really that much worse than every other popular singer who's trying to express themselves in a highly competitive industry where imitation gets washed over, and originality is rewarded?  And if so, what sort of music IS allowed?
> 
> Dave



  That's kind of what I was wondering also.  As much as I respect any parent's right to screen what their children see and/or hear, I don't see where Lady Gaga stands out from most everyone else these days.   Although I admittedly didn't watch her segments that closely last night, what exactly did she do that was so tasteless?  

  For the record, I don't care for her either, but for different reasons.  I just see her as another "shock" artist with her outlandish attire and make-up.  She can probably sing & dance, but I don't think that's why she's become so popular.  People like to watch freak shows, and she knows it.


----------



## laurac260 (May 12, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I totally respect your opinion and right to parent as you wish, but I'm honestly curious:  Do you have similar strong feelings about Christina Aguilera, Madonna, Britney Spears, Janet Jackson, Whitney Houston, Cher, or Mariah Carey?  I agree Lady Gaga is highly theatrical in her costumes, but is she really that much worse than every other popular singer who's trying to express themselves in a highly competitive industry where imitation gets washed over, and originality is rewarded?  And if so, what sort of music IS allowed?
> 
> Dave



Let's see, The artists you mentioned, none of them are on my daughter's radar screen.  But yes to Madonna and Britney.  Christina I know little about, Janet I get that she's famous and sells lots of records, but I've never honestly been a big fan of hers and the only thing my daughter knows about her is that she's Michael Jackson's sister, Cher is somebody's grandma as far as DD is concerned, I don't know if she even knows who Cher is, and Mariah Carey, not sure if she knows who that is either.   Granted, none of them have worn raw meat to an awards show, atleast not that I am aware of.   The 3rd sentence out of Lady Gaga's mouth was something about a girl shoving her tongue down her boyfriends throat.  I have a 10 year old and a 4 year old in the room.  Sorry, that's not "family entertainment" in my book.   So we move on.  That was the first time I've ever heard the girl speak, and was obvious that I couldn't trust what was going to come out of her mouth.  She doesn't seem to have any sort of  filter, but then I suppose AI knew that about her, and that's why they chose her.  I did not know that about her, though I suspected it.  Glad to see she didn't disappoint! 

What sort of music is allowed?  She listens to what I listen to occasionally, but mostly radio Disney.  Same with her friends.   But I don't encourage her to follow girls who's prime message seems to be to shock, titillate, offend, etc.   If they need to show all their parts, touch themselves on stage, swing from a pole, slither across every guy who is onstage with them, then why do they need to have a place on her radar screen?  She's got swim, she's got soccer, she has her friends, she has her education.  And is taught (in an age appropriate way) that a girl/woman DOES NOT have to behave like a prostitute to get attention.  Remember we are talking about a TEN year old.  She's Not 18.  

But the thread is getting entirely off topic.  My apologies if I caused it to go that way.


----------



## DaveNV (May 12, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> But the thread is getting entirely off topic.  My apologies if I caused it to go that way.



Thank you for your candid comments.  My kids are in their 30s.  I'm out of practice raising kids, and I was honestly curious about what Lady Gaga does that is so different as to trigger such a strong response.  Now I understand.  Thanks for being frank.  

Now, back to AI stuff:  Who's going home tonight?

Dave


----------



## timeos2 (May 12, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Thank you for your candid comments.  My kids are in their 30s.  I'm out of practice raising kids, and I was honestly curious about what Lady Gaga does that is so different as to trigger such a strong response.  Now I understand.  Thanks for being frank.
> 
> Now, back to AI stuff:  Who's going home tonight?
> 
> Dave



Based on overall performance it should be Lauren but Haley is at big risk.  If it is Haley then Lauren is gone next week for an all guy finale.  Scotty had a terrible night last night with that second song - if he was ever at risk that would be why.  If Haley survives tonight then it could be a Haley/James final.  

Overall any of the remaining four cold be a legit winner in this group. I feel Lauren is the weakest (she even got winded at the end of the second song) but overall they are about even.  No one standout.


----------



## pjrose (May 12, 2011)

Whew, I've missed a lot of posts and have to go back to catch up, but not right now.

Let's see....last night....

James - I like him, but he seemed off key to me a few times (and I'm NOT a good judge of that so I could be wrong), and I think a few times almost seemed to lose the power in his voice.  

Haley - just plain don't like her.  Yes, she's talented, and yes her performances were good.  I just don't like her growl.  

Lauren - really like her, and liked her numbers. 

Scotty - First number - same old one-trick pony.  I enjoyed the second number.  It was definitely exaggerated, but I think that was the point - he had fun with it and so did we.

GaGa - YuckYuck.  I can't imagine how the contestants were able to focus on their music with that ridiculous make-up and dress (or lack thereof) in front of them.  I noticed that her real face under the make-up is kind of lopsided....hard to tell with the make-up, but her lips are definitely raised up on one side (can't remember which now).  Maybe the make-up is partly to hide facial flaws?  

I hope to see Haley go, but won't be surprised if it's James.  

My favorites: James, then Lauren.  

My prediction: Scotty for the win.

I've already reserved tickets for the tour!  The pre-sale password is top11 I think.  Good till 10PM EST tonight.


----------



## ace2000 (May 12, 2011)

Scotty will win the year. Lauren will finish second. Haley going home tonight. Any questions?


----------



## Mosca (May 12, 2011)

laurac260, your counter comments are exactly what I like about this discussion. You state your case, and why. Thanks.


----------



## ace2000 (May 12, 2011)

Mosca said:


> laurac260, your counter comments are exactly what I like about this discussion. You state your case, and why. Thanks.


 
+1

Laura, I can tell you from experience, it's a LOT harder to raise your kids that way, and it gets even tougher as they get older (seriously, a LOT tougher)... but in the end, no regrets for us.


----------



## laurac260 (May 12, 2011)

not to veer off topic again, and not to sound too old fashioned and prudish, but surely parenting was atleast a BIT easier when the most scandalous, titilating stuff on TV was the likes of Charlie's Angels and the Love Boat?  When MTV could have been an abbreviation for Mom's TV, and not that trash that almost single handledly destroyed anything that was once "good tv".  Tell me my parents had it easier!  

and...Mosca..thanks...ace---good to hear!


----------



## pjrose (May 12, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Let's see, The artists you mentioned, none of them are on my daughter's radar screen.  But yes to Madonna and Britney.  Christina I know little about, Janet I get that she's famous and sells lots of records, but I've never honestly been a big fan of hers and the only thing my daughter knows about her is that she's Michael Jackson's sister, Cher is somebody's grandma as far as DD is concerned, I don't know if she even knows who Cher is, and Mariah Carey, not sure if she knows who that is either.   Granted, none of them have worn raw meat to an awards show, atleast not that I am aware of.   The 3rd sentence out of Lady Gaga's mouth was something about a girl shoving her tongue down her boyfriends throat.  I have a 10 year old and a 4 year old in the room.  Sorry, that's not "family entertainment" in my book.   So we move on.  That was the first time I've ever heard the girl speak, and was obvious that I couldn't trust what was going to come out of her mouth.  She doesn't seem to have any sort of  filter, but then I suppose AI knew that about her, and that's why they chose her.  I did not know that about her, though I suspected it.  Glad to see she didn't disappoint!
> 
> What sort of music is allowed?  She listens to what I listen to occasionally, but mostly radio Disney.  Same with her friends.   But I don't encourage her to follow girls who's prime message seems to be to shock, titillate, offend, etc.   If they need to show all their parts, touch themselves on stage, swing from a pole, slither across every guy who is onstage with them, then why do they need to have a place on her radar screen?  She's got swim, she's got soccer, she has her friends, she has her education.  And is taught (in an age appropriate way) that a girl/woman DOES NOT have to behave like a prostitute to get attention.  Remember we are talking about a TEN year old.  She's Not 18.
> 
> But the thread is getting entirely off topic.  My apologies if I caused it to go that way.



I'm with you on all of this, Laura.

Now I'm watching the top 4 elimination show for half an hour, and here's what I don't like:

Lauren's and Haley's duet about drinking a six pack, smoking cigarettes, and shooting their guy who abused them (Lauren is a teenager for Pete's sake!)

GaGa's leather bikini, and her band member's lack of a shirt....

Enrique Iglesias' "Dirty Dancer".....

Jordan Sparks' grinding...

Steven Tyler's video....

I'd be very uncomfortable to have a ten year old watching...and twelve, thirteen, even seventeen.  The older ones have likely heard worse, but even so I am not comfortable about it.  It IS possible to entertain without sex, violence, and substance abuse, and I would appreciate it if AI and other prime-time shows (and movies and radio, but that's a different topic) would do so!


----------



## pjrose (May 12, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> not to veer off topic again, and not to sound too old fashioned and prudish, but surely parenting was atleast a BIT easier when the most scandalous, titilating stuff on TV was the likes of Charlie's Angels and the Love Boat?  When MTV could have been an abbreviation for Mom's TV, and not that trash that almost single handledly destroyed anything that was once "good tv".  Tell me my parents had it easier!
> 
> and...Mosca..thanks...ace---good to hear!



Oh yeah, my parents had it easier.  The Beatles' hair was scandalous, as were Elvis' hips which were blocked on Ed Sullivan.  My parents used to say "Just wait till you have your own children," and I now frequent look up and say "yeah, yeah, you were right!"

Parenting an older teen girl for us is VERY difficult, even more so because of media and internet peer influence.


----------



## mecllap (May 12, 2011)

SHOCK!!! What the ????  Looks like Scotty takes it all -- or it's a toally weird season (but aren't they all?).


----------



## timeos2 (May 12, 2011)

Pretty obvious that talent doesn't win this - why so many of the "Winners" have done virtually nothing since.


----------



## scrapngen (May 12, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> not to veer off topic again, and not to sound too old fashioned and prudish, but surely parenting was atleast a BIT easier when the most scandalous, titilating stuff on TV was the likes of Charlie's Angels and the Love Boat?  When MTV could have been an abbreviation for Mom's TV, and not that trash that almost single handledly destroyed anything that was once "good tv".  Tell me my parents had it easier!
> 
> and...Mosca..thanks...ace---good to hear!



It's funny you mention Charlie's Angels as being easier parenting. It was scandalous at the time and took a lot of criticism and heat. Many parents had problems w/the angels running around braless and being appreciated for their beauty instead of brains. While they made a nod to them being detectives, they invariably solved their cases in some sexy way using their feminine charms. (Just keeping it real...) 

I, too, am navigating the world w/ two DD's who are 12 and 10. Since they dance, it exposes them to short outfits occasionally and modern music. Some good, some not my first choice. I read extensively and watch a wide range of shows. I don't allow my girls to watch some of it, other shows are watched together and we discuss many of the same things we adults talk about here, such as what is appropriate, what is not, how 16 year olds should act and talk to judges or other adults, etc. 

My personal feeling is that I can't keep them in a plastic bubble, but I also don't have to have them exposed to everything. It's a balancing act, for sure... Sometimes, I simply fast forward. I have actually seen them do the same thing when they are uncomfortable or don't like something going on in a Disney show, or even a book. They've come to me w/a book from the school library (middle school) and said they don't understand why it's allowed as it is too graphic. That's when I know I'm doing a reasonably good job. 

Back to topic, PJRose has now made me prepare my button!! Thank you for the warning!! I guess we won't be watching much of tonight's show!!


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 12, 2011)

mecllap said:


> SHOCK!!! What the ????



I agree. It's beyond belief.

Don't think I can watch the next two weeks. Couldn't care less now.


----------



## icydog (May 12, 2011)

*What the ??*

Without Casey, and now James, the show is a farce.  UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## ace2000 (May 12, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> I thought James was fantastic! However, in the end, I predict James to go out in the way of Daughtry and/or Adam Lambert... close but no cigar.


 
ahem...


----------



## tombo (May 12, 2011)

The judges wasted their save on Casey so they couldn't save either of the best two which was James and Pia. The finals should have been those 2. The last 3 are nice people, and good singers, but none of the three should be in the finals IMO.


----------



## tlwmkw (May 12, 2011)

Wow! Didn't expect tonights result. Haley &  Lauren over James? Not sure if I will bother to watch anymore- the best entertainer is gone now. Hope James can go on and help his family.

tlwmkw


----------



## laurac260 (May 12, 2011)

sad.  This was the only one that made me want to cry.  There is a very special little guy in my husband's family.  He is 4 1/2 years old, just learning how to communicate.  He has autism.  Who knows what his future holds, but after watching James this season, I see a future for our little guy too.  

I was really, really rooting for James.


----------



## DaveNV (May 12, 2011)

Well, that's what I get for reading TUG instead of waiting till after the West Coast is able to see American Idol tonight.  Now I don't need to watch.

Thanks for ruining things, everyone. Ever hear of a "Spoiler Alert?"    :annoyed: 

Dave


----------



## vkrn (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler Alert*

Remember Daughtry went home in this round! Not all is bad for James!


----------



## pjrose (May 12, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> I thought James was fantastic! However, in the end, I predict James to go out in the way of Daughtry and/or Adam Lambert... close but no cigar.





ace2000 said:


> ahem...





ace2000 said:


> Scotty will win the year. Lauren will finish second. Haley going home tonight. Any questions?




+1 point, -1 point.  Not that we're counting....


----------



## paxsarah (May 13, 2011)

tombo said:


> The judges wasted their save on Casey so they couldn't save either of the best two which was James and Pia. The finals should have been those 2. The last 3 are nice people, and good singers, but none of the three should be in the finals IMO.



Well, they couldn't have saved James anyway, since the judges' save can only be used as late as the top 5, iirc.

That said, I was pretty surprised. I think James was the only star out of the remaining four. I think he'll do fine - as many AI non-winners have done.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 13, 2011)

As I've been saying all along, this group is so darn good that every week will be a shocker.

James is damn good and he'll have a good career.

I predict Scotty will win it all.  He may be a one trick pony, but it's a pretty damn good trick.  Jimmy once made the comment of would you ask Johhny Cash to broaden his horizons?  I think not!  I think Scotty will have a HUGE career.

Lauren is an excellent singer, but I think she's too immature and isn't anywhere near being an "artist", but that's just my opinion.  I do like her.

I like Haley a lot also.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 13, 2011)

Finally got to watch the performances...If not for haleys last song last night, i think she is in james' shoes tonight...it really was that good.

shame, james and casey were the only two that I got really excited to see what they would do each week....the others I know are going to be decent every time...if not exciting.

Last week james was kinda ho-hum compared to his usual rocker theme...bad time to do that this late in the competition for sure.


----------



## ada903 (May 13, 2011)

I predict Lauren will win, if she keeps coming out with that big voice every week.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 13, 2011)

Said it before, Lauren for the win. The next Carrie Underwood.


----------



## ace2000 (May 13, 2011)

pjrose said:


> +1 point, -1 point. Not that we're counting....


 
For me it's fun just making the predictions... even if I'm only wrong 10% of the time, it's still fun for me.


----------



## bellesgirl (May 13, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> Wow! Didn't expect tonights result. Haley &  Lauren over James? Not sure if I will bother to watch anymore- the best entertainer is gone now. Hope James can go on and help his family.
> 
> tlwmkw



I agree. The rest of the season is anticlimactic.  Top 3 should have been James, Pia and Casey.  

I like Scotty but I could not watch a whole concert of him - not with those silly facial expressions.  I worry that Lauren is too immature for stardom and I just don't care for Haley.  But then I am not AI's target audience.


----------



## kjsgrammy (May 13, 2011)

bellesgirl said:


> I agree. The rest of the season is anticlimactic.  Top 3 should have been James, Pia and Casey.
> 
> I like Scotty but I could not watch a whole concert of him - not with those silly facial expressions.  I worry that Lauren is too immature for stardom and I just don't care for Haley.  But then I am not AI's target audience.



My feelings exactly; especially the part "just don't care for Haley".


----------



## Mosca (May 13, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> not to veer off topic again, and not to sound too old fashioned and prudish, but surely parenting was atleast a BIT easier when the most scandalous, titilating stuff on TV was the likes of Charlie's Angels and the Love Boat?  When MTV could have been an abbreviation for Mom's TV, and not that trash that almost single handledly destroyed anything that was once "good tv".  Tell me my parents had it easier!
> 
> and...Mosca..thanks...ace---good to hear!



Well, I'm not necessarily saying I agree or disagree... I'm saying that you make a good case for your stance, and that it deserves respect. It's hard keeping kids on the straight and narrow, and anything that gets it done without damaging them is good.


----------



## Mosca (May 13, 2011)

Clemson Fan said:


> As I've been saying all along, this group is so darn good that every week will be a shocker.
> 
> James is damn good and he'll have a good career.
> 
> ...



I know it wasn't you that said it, but I gagged when Iovine said that. 

I agree that Scotty will have a HUGE career. But he's no Johnny Cash. Cash was authentic, and his entire career was one of broadening his horizons; it ended with him covering Nine Inch Nails, at age 70. He duetted with Dylan in 1968, and had as guest stars on _The Johnny Cash Show_ Eric Clapton, Melanie, Dylan, James Taylor, Neil Young, Louis Armstrong, The Monkees, Joe Tex, Creedence Clearwater, etc etc etc. Cash was a musical sponge, and he was moved and influenced by everything he heard. 

That performance of "Hurt" is so far from "I Walk the Line", the only thing that's the same is the voice. The rest of it is just a man who spent his whole life broadening his horizons.


----------



## Karen G (May 13, 2011)

Mosca said:


> I know it wasn't you that said it, but I gagged when Iovine said that.
> 
> I agree that Scotty will have a HUGE career. But he's no Johnny Cash. Cash was authentic, and his entire career was one of broadening his horizons; it ended with him covering Nine Inch Nails, at age 70. He duetted with Dylan in 1968, and had as guest stars on _The Johnny Cash Show_ Eric Clapton, Melanie, Dylan, James Taylor, Neil Young, Louis Armstrong, The Monkees, Joe Tex, Creedence Clearwater, etc etc etc. Cash was a musical sponge, and he was moved and influenced by everything he heard.
> 
> That performance of "Hurt" is so far from "I Walk the Line", the only thing that's the same is the voice. The rest of it is just a man who spent his whole life broadening his horizons.


It's really not fair to compare a 17-year old kid at the beginning of his career with the legend that Johnny Cash was at the end of his life.  I think Scotty has a great future. I know his facial expressions are a bit much, but maybe he has a face made for radio at this point. His voice is stellar, and with a little professional coaching, he'll do just fine.


----------



## ace2000 (May 13, 2011)

Karen G said:


> It's really not fair to compare a 17-year old kid at the beginning of his career with the legend that Johnny Cash was at the end of his life. I think Scotty has a great future. I know his facial expressions are a bit much, but maybe he has a face made for radio at this point. His voice is stellar, and with a little professional coaching, he'll do just fine.


 
Agreed.  Scotty is a potential mega-star. Haven't watched enough to know if he can write his own songs, but he can sing.  Guess we'll check back on this one in a couple of years and see who's right.


----------



## icydog (May 13, 2011)

Clemson Fan said:


> As I've been saying all along, this group is so darn good that every week will be a shocker.
> 
> James is damn good and he'll have a good career.
> 
> ...



Boy have you got it right in that observation.  I predict Scotty will go as far as Kelly Clarkson.  I just hope his parents get him good management.


----------



## icydog (May 13, 2011)

I agree with Brian, the final three should have been Pia, James and Casey.  I think older folks like me appreciate the virsatility of their talents.  

But

Lauren has a great country voice and Haley can belt out a great blues song and Scotty is the next country star. It's been a really hard season since there were so many good contestants. 

My prediction remains--- Scotty for the win and Lauren for place


----------



## Carol C (May 13, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I totally respect your opinion and right to parent as you wish, but I'm honestly curious:  Do you have similar strong feelings about Christina Aguilera, Madonna, Britney Spears, Janet Jackson, Whitney Houston, Cher, or Mariah Carey?  I agree Lady Gaga is highly theatrical in her costumes, but is she really that much worse than every other popular singer who's trying to express themselves in a highly competitive industry where imitation gets washed over, and originality is rewarded?  And if so, what sort of music IS allowed?
> 
> Dave



Maybe folks aren't commenting on the "Lady" and her music, so much as her lewd antics with the male contestants during the advice/mentoring. The advice for Scotty... telling him how to relate to his microphone like a girlfriend, to use his tongue & get up close...it was really way beyond sexual innuendo with a kid who's just 16. Imho it's a good thing Gag Gag isn't a school teacher, or she'd be one of the ones making news for sexually assaulting students. And then when she went up behind James during his mentoring session and she proceeds to grind against his butt to teach him how to move his hips! Heck, the guy is married and has a young child, so that brazen antic on her part was at best "forward" and at worst lewd, crude and totally out of line. P.S. I am not a prude or conservative ...but I do not appreciate her being showcased the way she was, including last night's taped segment of her playing piano and singing in her underwear with her legs spread. Not a good moment for an all-ages show like AI. The show has shown some very bad judgement calls with musical guest choices this season, in their quest to be seen as contemporary, hip and relevant. P.P.S. Goooo Scotty!!! I love his persona, his voice is stellar, and no he doesn't need an acting coach. He's his own person...even if a bit quirky with his facial expressions. (Odd how nobody here criticized James Durbin for his facial quirks.) Gooo Scotty!


----------



## Mosca (May 13, 2011)

Karen G said:


> It's really not fair to compare a 17-year old kid at the beginning of his career with the legend that Johnny Cash was at the end of his life.  I think Scotty has a great future. I know his facial expressions are a bit much, but maybe he has a face made for radio at this point. His voice is stellar, and with a little professional coaching, he'll do just fine.



I disagree. First, I'm not the one who made the comparison, Jimmy Iovine did. And Scotty, HE is the one who auditioned, who stepped up and said, "I'm ready." If you want, I'll just pick a different 17 year old to compare him to; how about Lee Ann Rimes, a true star at 14. Steve Winwood wrote and sang "Gimmie Some Lovin'" with the Spencer Davis Group when he was 16. I could go on, those are the first two I thought of. Brenda Lee, 13 when she had a hit with "Dynamite". 

The kid has a great voice. But there's no tension, no soul in anything he's done. He's mimicking. That's why all his facial expressions are so annoying, because they're so obviously what he thinks peoples' faces should look like when they feel what the lyrics are saying. 

Will he be a star? Maybe. He could mature. But I'll say it again, there's no heartbreak in a voice that just aches to sing about heartbreak. That's the kind of voice that needs a hard life behind it. And I don't wish him a hard life. I wish him a life of peace and contentment, preferably as a rancher somewhere.


----------



## scrapngen (May 13, 2011)

Having lost the best contestants, I think it really IS anybody's game at this final point. I think Haley could win if she keeps getting challenged and performs like she did with the second song! It's unlikely, but possible as she keeps hanging in there. Another song like Scotty's second one could send him packing. Lauren has her "wow" moments, but can also be very bland when performing as she needs to mature.

Jordin Sparks' new song was incredibly underwhelming. She used three notes on the musical scale and three words in the English language and bored me to tears. And it seems that she has hit the age when she feels the need to "show" she's grown up, which usually emphasizes how immature a person is...


----------



## Carol C (May 13, 2011)

scrapngen said:


> Having lost the best contestants, I think it really IS anybody's game at this final point. I think Haley could win if she keeps getting challenged and performs like she did with the second song! It's unlikely, but possible as she keeps hanging in there. Another song like Scotty's second one could send him packing. Lauren has her "wow" moments, but can also be very bland when performing as she needs to mature.
> 
> Jordin Sparks' new song was incredibly underwhelming. She used three notes on the musical scale and three words in the English language and bored me to tears. And it seems that she has hit the age when she feels the need to "show" she's grown up, which usually emphasizes how immature a person is...



Jordin Sparks' new song wasn't my fave either. Just another attempt at having the next dance-club hit...but she'll have to compete with J-Lo (and Beyonce, and Rhianna, and yes even Katy Perry) for that dubious "honor". Frankly the top 40 chart-toppers these days are mediocre at best; they make me long for the days of real melody, lyrics and harmonies (think: Motown, doowop as well...yes I'm that old!)


----------



## ace2000 (May 13, 2011)

Mosca said:


> I disagree. First, I'm not the one who made the comparison, Jimmy Iovine did. And Scotty, HE is the one who auditioned, who stepped up and said, "I'm ready." If you want, I'll just pick a different 17 year old to compare him to; how about Lee Ann Rimes, a true star at 14. Steve Winwood wrote and sang "Gimmie Some Lovin'" with the Spencer Davis Group when he was 16. I could go on, those are the first two I thought of. Brenda Lee, 13 when she had a hit with "Dynamite".
> 
> The kid has a great voice. But there's no tension, no soul in anything he's done. He's mimicking. That's why all his facial expressions are so annoying, because they're so obviously what he thinks peoples' faces should look like when they feel what the lyrics are saying.
> 
> Will he be a star? Maybe. He could mature. But I'll say it again, there's no heartbreak in a voice that just aches to sing about heartbreak. That's the kind of voice that needs a hard life behind it. And I don't wish him a hard life. I wish him a life of peace and contentment, preferably as a rancher somewhere.


 
What's your point? Are you saying that those other young singers had a hard life at that age? 

People are going to buy his albums based on whether they like his voice and/or like him personally. I doubt if anyone's going to analyze it the way you're doing.


----------



## scrapngen (May 13, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Maybe folks aren't commenting on the "Lady" and her music, so much as her lewd antics with the male contestants during the advice/mentoring. The advice for Scotty... telling him how to relate to his microphone like a girlfriend, to use his tongue & get up close...it was really way beyond sexual innuendo with a kid who's just 16. Imho it's a good thing Gag Gag isn't a school teacher, or she'd be one of the ones making news for sexually assaulting students. And then when she went up behind James during his mentoring session and she proceeds to grind against his butt to teach him how to move his hips! Heck, the guy is married and has a young child, so that brazen antic on her part was at best "forward" and at worst lewd, crude and totally out of line. P.S. I am not a prude or conservative ...but I do not appreciate her being showcased the way she was, including last night's taped segment of her playing piano and singing in her underwear with her legs spread. Not a good moment for an all-ages show like AI. The show has shown some very bad judgement calls with musical guest choices this season, in their quest to be seen as contemporary, hip and relevant. P.P.S. Goooo Scotty!!! I love his persona, his voice is stellar, and no he doesn't need an acting coach. He's his own person...even if a bit quirky with his facial expressions. (Odd how nobody here criticized James Durbin for his facial quirks.) Gooo Scotty!



I don't disagree with you for the most part, but I won't criticize someone's facial quirks that pretty evidently stem from his dealing with Tourette's syndrome and high functioning autism. That's not as easily "fixed with a coach", and it's very possible he already HAS spent a lot of time getting them under control. It is clear that his wife has helped him tremendously. When he was cut, he was signaling to her that he was OK, and was clearly working hard to control himself...he was jumping a bit during his video. Thing is, his showmanship allowed me to ignore those quirks, but Scotty's distract me. 

I think Scotty is a good guy and will have a big career. I just think there's a few things he can learn, and those antics drive me crazy. However, he may choose to keep those things as his "style." Who knows??


----------



## pjrose (May 13, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> What's your point? Are you saying that those other young singers had a hard life at that age?
> 
> People are going to buy his albums based on whether they like his voice and/or like him personally. *I doubt if anyone's going to analyze it the way you're doing.*



TUG Loungers excel at analyzing!


----------



## pjrose (May 13, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Maybe folks aren't commenting on the "Lady" and her music, so much as her lewd antics with the male contestants during the advice/mentoring. The advice for Scotty... telling him how to relate to his microphone like a girlfriend, to use his tongue & get up close...it was really way beyond sexual innuendo with a kid who's just 16. Imho it's a good thing Gag Gag isn't a school teacher, or she'd be one of the ones making news for sexually assaulting students. And then when she went up behind James during his mentoring session and she proceeds to grind against his butt to teach him how to move his hips! Heck, the guy is married and has a young child, so that brazen antic on her part was at best "forward" and at worst lewd, crude and totally out of line. P.S. I am not a prude or conservative ...but I do not appreciate her being showcased the way she was, including last night's taped segment of her playing piano and singing in her underwear with her legs spread. Not a good moment for an all-ages show like AI. The show has shown some very bad judgement calls with musical guest choices this season, in their quest to be seen as contemporary, hip and relevant. P.P.S. Goooo Scotty!!! I love his persona, his voice is stellar, and no he doesn't need an acting coach. He's his own person...even if a bit quirky with his facial expressions. (Odd how nobody here criticized James Durbin for his facial quirks.) Gooo Scotty!



I completely agree about Gag Gag.  

Nobody criticized James because his facial quirks are due to Tourette's - something he can't help, and probably works hard to control.  Scotty's, on the other hand, look like they have been learned and practiced in front of the mirror, are overdone, seem fake, and are under his control.  Wednesday night I got the sense that when the camera was in a Scotty closeup, the instant the eyebrows started up someone hit the button to go to a more distant camera.  I saw that several times....maybe it was just a coincidence, but I don't think so.


----------



## Carol C (May 13, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I completely agree about Gag Gag.
> 
> Nobody criticized James because his facial quirks are due to Tourette's - something he can't help, and probably works hard to control.  Scotty's, on the other hand, look like they have been learned and practiced in front of the mirror, are overdone, seem fake, and are under his control.  Wednesday night I got the sense that when the camera was in a Scotty closeup, the instant the eyebrows started up someone hit the button to go to a more distant camera.  I saw that several times....maybe it was just a coincidence, but I don't think so.



Well, to each their own. I don't see any problem with Scotty's face, and I'm guessing lots of young girls think he's cute with those quirks. I didn't like Casey's mean smirk, on the other hand...and I think Casey was very forward with J-Lo (but since she didn't seem to mind his scratchy kiss, I was ok with it ultimately). As for James...I hope he keeps the band going with Casey, Paul and maybe Stefano; they could make some real $$$ and it would be an Idol "first", having a band of ex-Idol top ten contestants. Ka-ching! (Just hope some of them can write good original songs.)


----------



## Mosca (May 13, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> What's your point? Are you saying that those other young singers had a hard life at that age?
> 
> People are going to buy his albums based on whether they like his voice and/or like him personally. I doubt if anyone's going to analyze it the way you're doing.



I agree he'll sell albums  ;  My point is that *I'm* not going to buy his albums! But I've never bought any album or song by any of the AI contestants, regardless. No one from this season is going to change my mind on that score. 

Regarding Cash, I'm not sure how I got on opposite sides from everyone else here, from what I can tell we ALL agree that Cash was a far more talented artist, and the comparison should never have been made by Iovine. My point is that Cash wasn't the "one trick pony" that Iovine made him out to be, not that McCreary should or shouldn't be compared to him (to which again it seems we all agree).


----------



## ace2000 (May 13, 2011)

Mosca said:


> I agree he'll sell albums  ; My point is that *I'm* not going to buy his albums!


 
So, if you found out he was addicted to drugs and was a runaway child, then you'd buy his albums?  Only kidding, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Karen G (May 13, 2011)

Mosca said:


> My point is that Cash wasn't the "one trick pony" that Iovine made him out to be


I don't recall that Iovine said Cash was a "one trick pony." I think his point was that Johnny Cash sang country/western songs exceedingly well & no one would say to him that he should change the kind of artist he was.  Nor should anyone make Scotty change the type of music he does best.


----------



## Mosca (May 13, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I don't recall that Iovine said Cash was a "one trick pony." I think his point was that Johnny Cash sang country/western songs exceedingly well & no one would say to him that he should change the kind of artist he was.  Nor should anyone make Scotty change the type of music he does best.



You're right; it was ClemsonFan!

Still, I hope everyone understands, I think it's fine to like the kid. Or any of them. I would hate it if there was only one way to see the show, then this discussion wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## shagnut (May 13, 2011)

You have to remember that most of these kids are around 17 so have not had time to really get mature. I think Scotty will have a career whether he wins or not. I'm not crazy about either of the girls. I really liked Pia but she was voted off. James started crying when he was told he was in the bottom 3 let alone after he was voted off.  Go Scotty!!  shaggy


----------



## Kaye (May 13, 2011)

Got my tickets this morning for the AIL show in Orlando the end of July.  Quite excited, as I'm not a normal concert attendee.

I think most of this years top 11 are very talented, and don't feel sorry for any of them because I think they'll all have very successful careers (better than past top 10's).  As I tell my friends, I don't think ANY of them will ever be cleaning out toilets, or horse stalls, ever again.

Love Scotty, actually, love, love Scotty, but also felt second song was too much.  Loved his first song.

So sorry James was booted off, but I'm sure he's got a terrific future in front of him.  I actually predicted this yesterday afternoon, but couldn't believe it actually happened.  Just that Scotty and Lauren have loyal fans who give them credit for their youth - and I think they're both talented.  James' fans must have thought he was a cinch for the finals.  Thus, he follows in the footsteps of Doughtry - one of the most successful Idols of all time.  Nope, sorry James is gone, but no regrets for his promising future.  James - can't wait to see you LIVE.

Haley - I knew that song and have played it over and over before - she really did a gret job on her second song.  

Can't wait for Jul 24.


----------



## carl2591 (May 13, 2011)

icydog said:


> Boy have you got it right in that observation.  I predict Scotty will go as far as Kelly Clarkson.  I just hope his parents get him good management.



don't worry about that.. his mom is a very successful real estate person in town, his dad is no slouch either.. they will make sure he is treated right and doing what is best for his future.
He was brought up with old fashion values you don't see in kid his age a lot like in years past. 

he has a good moral compass at this point and is very aware of the world around him.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 14, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I don't recall that Iovine said Cash was a "one trick pony." I think his point was that Johnny Cash sang country/western songs exceedingly well & no one would say to him that he should change the kind of artist he was. Nor should anyone make Scotty change the type of music he does best.


 
You're right, Iovine was saying they were calling Scotty a one trick pony.

Going to Moscoa's point about Johnny Cash covering a whole variety of songs, he did it in his own style and his own voice and didn't try to mimic the original artist.  I think that's the point Iovine was trying to make and that's the way I understood it.  I think the judges were pushing him to sing more high notes and to broaden his vocal range.  I agreed with Iovine that I think that was bad advice.  

If Scotty stays in his vocal zone that he's so good at, I think he'll win.  If he tries to go out of his vocal range and experiment with higher notes then I think he'll lose because he becomes just average at that point.


----------



## Blues (May 15, 2011)

*Durbin Day (Year) in Santa Cruz*

So, yesterday DW and I and a friend went to the Durbin Day celebration at the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk.  What's that you say?  But he was voted off?  Right.  But the organizing committee, the mayor of Santa Cruz, and others went to bat for him with the Idol staff.  And after some negotiating, Idol agreed to let him go to the celebration.  Kudos to American Idol.

But it was an on-again off-again affair.  So only 20-30,000 people showed up    Durbin himself addressed the issue during his concert.  He told us that there was only one reason he was so emotional during the elimination.  He said he wasn't sorry for the elimination itself -- he had a great run, and nothing but thanks that he could go on that journey.  The only thing that choked him up, he said, was the realization that he wouldn't get to "come home" and perform for his home-town crowd.  And he was emotional about getting the opportunity after all.  (He said he didn't learn that Idol agreed to this until moments before going onto the Leno show the previous night, and said it made him emotional for that show).

After seeing his actions in person, and the local news coverage of the day, it reinforces my opinion that he's a very genuine and nice person.  He spent much of the day at the Louden Nelson Center, the youth/teen center that he spent his own teen years at, where he performed in community theater and then a band.  It was clear that they adored him, and vice versa.  The place that the cameras were *not* allowed was when he went into a room with the kids with autism and Tourettes -- that was just him with his kids.

His generosity of spirit showed on-stage too, in the way he credited his band, in the genuine way he interacted with the crowd, and the way he stayed very late to sign as many autographs as people wanted.  Indeed, he told all 30,000 of us, "if you want an autograph, you've got it.  Just ask."  DW and friend an I had a picnic on the beach after the concert, staying another hour.  When we left, James was still on the stage signing autographs.  (TV coverage had also shown him signing autographs all day, including at his favorite deli).

The celebration was led off, of course, with a presentation by the mayor of Santa Cruz.  He played it up cleverly.  He said "you all know it's James Durbin Day.  But I don't think that's enough (pause for the crowd to cheer).  What would you think of a James Durbin week? (cheers)  (pause).  OK, how about James Durbin month? (more cheers)."  And he then formally declared 2011 as James Durbin *year* in Santa Cruz.

The mayor also played off the typical presentation of the keys to the city.  "Any city can present keys.  But we're Santa Cruz.  We're different.  (cheers)."  He then presented James with the official Surf Board to the city -- a custom made surf board with James' picture on it.  James was very thankful and said that he'd need lessons, as he may be the only Santa Cruz resident who doesn't know how to surf.  "That can be arranged too", said the mayor.

James then led off the concert with "Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow", and addressed it as a question, individually, to each of the 30,000 of us.  It was clear that the answer is yes.  He then performed a quite different version of "While My Guitar Gently Weeps".  While I preferred the version he did on the show, it was definitely artistic.  And he finished with "Don't Stop Believing", with clear meaning to his own life.  He was only allowed to do 3 numbers as part of the agreement with the Idol show.  But as I said, he stayed at least an hour past the concert, and probably longer, to sign autographs.

I came away, again, thinking, "What a genuinely nice kid."  I hope he stays that way.  My DW is still mad at the results, thinking he was robbed.  While I agree, in a way I'm glad.  I'm afraid that the Idol machine would eat him up.  This way, he can pursue his career the way he wants to.  And I think it will proceed slowly.  It's clear he wants and needs to spend time with his family and home-town crowd.  I don't think he'll spend 24/7 advancing his career, and I'm glad for it.

I just wonder if they'll cover any of this on Idol.  I suspect not -- it would set a precedent for future 4th place finishers.

-Bob


----------



## pjrose (May 15, 2011)

Bob, what a nice post and picture.  Thank you!


----------



## Karen G (May 15, 2011)

That's really cool for James. We saw his appearance on Jay Lano, and he did a great job there. It's great that all 11 kids will go on the tour and they'll all make some good money doing that.


----------



## scrapngen (May 15, 2011)

Your post made me feel so good for James Durbin, Bob! I think much of why he resonated with so many people is that he came across very genuine. I'm glad he got to celebrate in his home town!!


----------



## mrsstats (May 15, 2011)

Thank you, Bob.  This made me cry.  I am almost 60 years old and I just love James.  He does seem like such a nice person and I thought he was really going to win.  But maybe it is best that he doesn't have the presure of being the American Idol.  I think he will go far.


----------



## Blues (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Rose and Karen. Scrapngen, I agree that part of his appeal is his gentle nature and sense of genuinness.  Mrsstats, I hope it was a good kind of cry.  Rose, I'm glad you liked the picture, too.  It doesn't give a sense of the size of the crowd.  I had my telephoto zoomed out as far as it would reach (12x).  We were actually quite a ways away.  And the crowds reached in 3 directions around the stage.

-Bob


----------



## markbernstein (May 16, 2011)

My thanks also, Bob, that's a great description.

I kind of hate to say it, but I don't even know if I'll watch the rest of the season, now that Casey and James are both gone.  Nothing against the remaining three, each has talent.  It's just that none of them particularly excite me, and I have a *lot* of unread books calling to me.

But then, this is something of a pattern for me.   I liked Crystal more than Lee, Adam more than Kris, and Melinda more than Jordan or Blake.


----------



## Elan (May 16, 2011)

markbernstein said:


> I kind of hate to say it, but I don't even know if I'll watch the rest of the season, now that Casey and James are both gone.



  Pretty much the way I feel.  I TiVo the show, but have always watched it pseudo 'real time'.  Now, I'll watch it at my leisure, if at all.


----------



## carl2591 (May 16, 2011)

nice to see his town backing him all the way.. it things like this that help shape the future for these kids. I was suprized to see James voted off last wed as i am sure quite a few people will agree.. 

That was a nice tribute to James,, Blues,, great picture of him as well..


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 16, 2011)

mrsstats said:


> Thank you, Bob.  This made me cry.  I am almost 60 years old and I just love James.  He does seem like such a nice person and I thought he was really going to win.  But maybe it is best that he doesn't have the presure of being the American Idol.  I think he will go far.



This would have been my post also - tears reading your report, Bob. Same age, and love James.

More often than not, the non winners do better than the idols. 
Hopefully, this will be the case for James. 
There is definitely an advantage to not being an idol, as far as career choices. 
I will go to see his concert and buy his cd.


----------



## Carol C (May 16, 2011)

Eli Mairs said:


> This would have been my post also - tears reading your report, Bob. Same age, and love James.
> 
> More often than not, the non winners do better than the idols.
> Hopefully, this will be the case for James.
> ...



I love James too...he was my second fave after Scotty. I thought for the longest time he'd be in the final two...and I thought James would win it all. I hope he finds an honest and creative manager via his conacts he's made already in the rock world. I'm sure lots of the people James has met are batting for him and will get James hooked up with industry folks who can help him advance his career once the Idol tour wraps up. Onward and upwards, James D!


----------



## pjrose (May 16, 2011)

markbernstein said:


> . . . I liked Crystal more than Lee, Adam more than Kris, and Melinda more than Jordan or Blake.



Huh?  Lee who?  Kris who?  I think I kind of remember Jordin - but Blake?  

And then there's whats-his-name, the guy with the grey hair?  

So much for the "winners"


----------



## RALnGA (May 16, 2011)

*Winning isn't everything....*

Being the "WINNER" doesn't guarantee that you'd be around after your one year contract is up....just look at past winners...
Does anyone remember season #5 ...Bucky Covington came in #8 ...He is still out there making a living singing....My wife and i just saw him 2 weeks ago headlining a concert ...the place was packed ..and by the way he was pretty darn good....
RAL


----------



## pjrose (May 18, 2011)

Hey - looks like I'm first for tonight!  Do I win anything?   

Not much new to say, though.  I enjoyed the show.  I think all three are very talented, especially when I think back to some of the winners of previous years.  (Taylor Who?)  They're also very comfortable on stage. 

My favorite of the three is Lauren, but I still think Scotty will win it. Unless Lauren and Scotty split the country vote and Haley makes it in.  I love Lauren's natural-appearing happiness and smile, as opposed to Scotty's practiced expressions.  I can imagine listening to Lauren in the car, and Scotty too, if I liked his kind of music...  

Haley just doesn't do it for me.  I was amazed at the heels Haley wore.  Maybe she always wore heels like that, but I hadn't noticed.  How on earth does anyone walk, much less strut around, in those?


----------



## Elan (May 18, 2011)

All I can say about tonight is was I ever wrong about Haley.  She absolutely rocked the house tonight!  Her version of "What Is And What Should Never Be" was phenomenal.  It was far and away the best performance of the year, IMO. And the cool thing is she followed it up with two more strong performances.  Before tonight, I thought Haley was sticking around solely because there was always someone slightly worse to boot off.  But now, she's easily my favorite of the 3 remaining.  I think Scotty will win it, and I won't be surprised if it's a Scotty/Lauren finale, but Haley really impressed me tonight.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 19, 2011)

If I close my eyes so that I don't see his weirdness and if I forget that he is 17, I really enjoy Scotty's love songs.  I liked Lauren's last song.  Haley performed the best but I have a difficult time watching any of them.  Lauren seems to lose her breath and that bugs me.  Haley is very pretty but the arm waving reminds of a certain robot.  "Danger, Will Robinson, danger!"


----------



## scrapngen (May 19, 2011)

It's hard to watch after losing James, but this is what I thought of the evening:

Scotty somehow managed to perform physically like he did when we first met him (natural) and vocally like a pro. I really enjoyed a couple of his songs. Nothing spectacular, but strong solid performances that will take him to the finale. 

Haley knocked the socks off of me with her first performance!!!!!!
Wow! Unfortunately, the judge's pick seemed to throw her under the bus so that it would be a country finale. Wrong key, difficult lyrics, etc.  

I actually thought Lauren did not do well at all tonight, but I think she has a bigger fan base than Haley, so it will be close. Nothing horrible, but if you closed your eyes tonight, she wasn't memorable. 

I predict a Scotty/Lauren finale with Scotty taking it - but I think Haley is the one who SHOULD be in the finale with Scotty. If she does make it, she has a chance if she gets the songs and performs like she has sporadically throughout the season. Some of the worst performances have been hers, but lately most of the best performances have also been hers. (Haley)  I think she's fighting harder than Lauren, and Lauren has been in over her head for awhile now. It would be a surprise for me if Haley manages to pull off the win, and if Lauren were to take the title, I'd be shocked.


Scotty makes the best sense for the Idol machine,  and I think they'll do everything they can to give him some great songs at the end. With him winning it validates the new judges, and it's pretty clear that he will most likely have a good career ahead of him. I thought it was interesting that Beyonce recognised that Haley could become a superstar, as she has the drive and distinctive voice that could propel her there. 

All in all, I think they found some great talent this year - and we'll watch careers form with several of this season's singers. 

I can't wait to watch Simon's new show w/Paula and see how that goes...


----------



## grest (May 19, 2011)

Elan said:


> Pretty much the way I feel.  I TiVo the show, but have always watched it pseudo 'real time'.  Now, I'll watch it at my leisure, if at all.



My feelings exactly.


----------



## ace2000 (May 19, 2011)

Scotty will win easily, and I see him quickly moving into the top 5 AI singers of all time.  The link below provides the listing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales

On the other two, I don't hear anything from them that sounds unique. Be interesting to see if anyone here thinks one of the two young ladies will make it big.


----------



## ace2000 (May 19, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> On the other two, I don't hear anything from them that sounds unique. Be interesting to see if anyone here thinks one of the two young ladies will make it big.


 
Some will probably want to add James to the list... and yes, I would probably have to agree.  I believe he'll finish second behind Scotty, for this year's singers on album sales.


----------



## Mosca (May 19, 2011)

For me, this was the first time I could see Haley as an actual singing star. I was impressed. Not that I liked so much what she was told to perform, but the way she did it; like she didn't care if anyone voted or not, she was going to go out and sing and have a blast. 

Lauren, I just don't think she's confident enough to be a star. Really, the girl is just too immature. And she gets no help from the wardrobe department; it's like they hate her. (An aside about not having any confidence: possibly the worst thing for that is to be told ways to become more confident. It makes you self conscious, and less confident. She just needs to grow up. Time will tell if she'll become more confident. Being told to pretend she's a diva, that is useless. It might work for regular folks, but not those for whom confidence is a crisis.)

Scotty, I agree he'll be a big star regardless of whether or not he wins. Honestly (like I was lying to you before, lol), I think he will get much, much better. What I haven't liked about him, he will get.


----------



## Elan (May 19, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Scotty will win easily, and I see him quickly moving into the top 5 AI singers of all time.  The link below provides the listing.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales
> 
> On the other two, I don't hear anything from them that sounds unique. Be interesting to see if anyone here thinks one of the two young ladies will make it big.



   It seems to be much easier to break in to country than mainstream, so there's little doubt that Scotty will be mega-successful.  I suspect Lauren will be at least semi-successful also, for the same reason.   Haley will have a much tougher road in a more crowded field.  But she has huge potential as she's far more unique than either of the other two.


----------



## pjrose (May 19, 2011)

*Voting problems?*

I always vote by text multiple times  and get a confirmation message in my inbox for the first vote for each contestant ~thank you for voting for (whoever), this one-time message confirms your vote was received.

Last night I didn't get any messages.  I wonder if my votes went through?  My cell said they were sent successfully.....

Any text voters out there?  Did you get the usual confirmation?


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 19, 2011)

The show was definately lacking in my opinion without James to look forward to.  The one song that Lauren sang (can't remember which one since I was half listening to the show) was really good.  Best case will be Lauren against Scott.


----------



## pjrose (May 19, 2011)

I don't remember anything that anyone sang this season.  I remember some special effects.  I remember Scotty's voice and mannerisms.  I remember Lauren's big smile and enthusiastic singing.  I remember Haley really getting into whatever her numbers were and strutting around.  I remember James rocking and Jacob crooning. I remember enjoying many of the shows.  But do I remember "the time that ABC sang XYZ - wow!"?  Nope.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 19, 2011)

singing led zep...really?  thats up there with james singing JP earlier...most impressive.

lauren had a decent song with I hope you dance.

scotty had a great one with his Are you gonna kiss me or not one....IMO the judges really hosed him with the kenny rogers choice....fail.  

haley singing the chorus in the 3rd song was incredible...shame the other parts were horrid.


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2011)

When I tuned in and remembered it was only those three left, I changed the channel.  I don't care who wins at this point, because I won't be likely to buy music from any of them.   

Dave


----------



## laurac260 (May 19, 2011)

What planet do the judges live on that they would choose a "middle aged man coming home to his wife song" for a 17 year old boy, and a "skank-anthem" or whatever you want to call that atrocious Alanis Morrisette song, for a 17 yr old girl???  yikes!


----------



## pjrose (May 19, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> What planet do the judges live on that they would choose a "middle aged man coming home to his wife song" for a 17 year old boy, and a "skank-anthem" or whatever you want to call that atrocious Alanis Morrisette song, for a 17 yr old girl???  yikes!



And then there was that gunpowder and lead thing that the two girls sang a week or so ago.....


----------



## pjrose (May 19, 2011)

*Slutty Music alert - not a spoiler*

West Coasters who don't want their kids watching slutty music, turn off American Idol for the Nicole Scherzinger and 50 cent song that comes right after Scotty's visit home   

The rest of the show is clean.


----------



## Mosca (May 19, 2011)

pjrose said:


> West Coasters who don't want their kids watching *bad* slutty music, turn off American Idol for the Nicole Scherzinger and 50 cent song that comes right after Scotty's visit home



There, I fixed that for ya... I don't have a problem with "slutty" in general (other than it's not right for this particular show), but bad is unforgivable. 

Y'know, almost every guest performer and video shown this season has been the exact same kind of thing. Has anyone noticed the disconnect between the contestants and the "star" acts? Not talent, but _style_? Is this really the stuff that's filling the airwaves? Being an old guy, I haven't been tuning in much lately. But this sounds like the kind of stuff the 16 year old kid thumps out of his 1984 Honda as he drives down the street. Is it popular with anyone else?


----------



## vkrn (May 19, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Scotty will win easily, and I see him quickly moving into the top 5 AI singers of all time.
> On the other two, I don't hear anything from them that sounds unique. Be interesting to see if anyone here thinks one of the two young ladies will make it big.



I think Scotty will win. I predict Lauren will become as big as Carrie Underwood. Time will tell, though. I'm happy with the two who made the finale.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 20, 2011)

*Il Volo*

That was the best singing this entire season.  The middle guy reminded me of a young David Cassidy.  It was like watching The Partridge family singing opera.


----------



## pjrose (May 20, 2011)

Mosca said:


> There, I fixed that for ya... I don't have a problem with "slutty" in general (other than it's not right for this particular show), but bad is unforgivable.
> 
> Y'know, almost every guest performer and video shown this season has been the exact same kind of thing. Has anyone noticed the disconnect between the contestants and the "star" acts? Not talent, but _style_? Is this really the stuff that's filling the airwaves? Being an old guy, I haven't been tuning in much lately. But this sounds like the kind of stuff the 16 year old kid thumps out of his 1984 Honda as he drives down the street. Is it popular with anyone else?



Thanks...I think  

And yes, I have definitely noticed that disconnect.  Yes, that is what's on the airwaves.  Yes, it's popular - just watch the grammys  

For awhile DD was listening to that *&*&* on her stereo in her room, but I think she's trying to change her attitude (in various ways) so now she's into Christian music.  We are not religious, but at least it's clean!  I don't know if there is such a thing as a clean popular music station or style that isn't religious.  But now I'm off topic (in the time-honored TUG tradition LOL)

I'm happy with tonight's results and predict Scotty for the win.  Ho-Hum.


----------



## Mosca (May 20, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Thanks...I think



Hehe, I know. I was having a little fun, and I didn't want to cross "slutty" out, because it was definitely that. But if it was slutty and _really good_, then it would have just been inappropriate for the audience. What it was, it was cheap, and tawdry, and offensive, and really bad, both in conception and performance.

I'm not interested in either of the two kids left, but of the two I kind of like Scotty more. I've warmed up to his personality and chilled on Lauren's. We might watch the show, or might not; country is really neither mine nor Mrs Mosca's favorite.


----------



## ace2000 (May 20, 2011)

I only watched about 30 minutes of Wednesday's show, but it's the most I've been able to see yet this year. 

I definitely miss Simon not being on the show! The judges' comments add absolutely nothing at all for me and if I had a DVR, it would be FF through the judge's comments for me.


----------



## pjrose (May 20, 2011)

Mosca said:


> Hehe, I know. I was having a little fun, and I didn't want to cross "slutty" out, because it was definitely that. But if it was slutty and _really good_, then it would have just been inappropriate for the audience. What it was, it was cheap, and tawdry, and offensive, and really bad, both in conception and performance.
> 
> I'm not interested in either of the two kids left, but of the two I kind of like Scotty more. I've warmed up to his personality and chilled on Lauren's. We might watch the show, or might not; country is really neither mine nor Mrs Mosca's favorite.



OMG - apparently Ms slutty bad cheap tawdry offensive is going to HOSTING Simon's upcoming X Factor


----------



## Karen G (May 20, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> I only watched about 30 minutes of Wednesday's show, but it's the most I've been able to see yet this year.
> 
> I definitely miss Simon not being on the show! The judges' comments add absolutely nothing at all for me and if I had a DVR, it would be FF through the judge's comments for me.



Sorry, not being critical, just an observation:  You say that 30 minutes of the show is the most you've been able to see so far. Yet, the judges' comments add nothing at all for you.  So you're saying you aren't watching most of the show. 

It just reminds me of this illogical statement:  Nobody goes there anymore--it's just too crowded!:rofl: 

Please don't take offense.  To each his own. 

On another note:  I didn't like the 50 Cent/new-girl-singer-dancer number either. It was so devoid of class, especially after the great Italian trio. Those three young men were outstanding and I hope I get to see and hear them again some time.


----------



## ace2000 (May 20, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Sorry, not being critical, just an observation: You say that 30 minutes of the show is the most you've been able to see so far. Yet, the judges' comments add nothing at all for you. So you're saying you aren't watching most of the show.


 
Not sure I understand what you're saying. I teach a college course at night, so I haven't had time to watch AI much this year at all. We don't have a DVR or FF capability... we have to watch it live. 

Wednesday, I got to watch more than usual and hear more of the judges comments. I've watched it for a few minutes a time on other nights; and also several replays on youtube throughout the season.  The youtube replays will usually leave out the judges comments.


----------



## ace2000 (May 20, 2011)

Karen G said:


> It just reminds me of this illogical statement: Nobody goes there anymore--it's just too crowded!:rofl:
> 
> Please don't take offense. To each his own.


 
Or it reminds me of this illogical statement: She couldn't understand what I was saying because I wasn't typing slow enough for her! :hysterical: 

Please don't take offense. To each her own.


----------



## Janis (May 20, 2011)

Thank goodness for TIVO. I skip all of the judges comments. I got so tired of all the praise and adulation. 

I'm sorry Haley & James are gone. Those two were the best "artists". Scotty & Lauren are good singers - but they don't do anything that folks in Nashville aren't doing 10-fold already.

At least Haley took songs and made them sound more original. Come on - Benny & the Jets never sounded so interesting.


----------



## Mosca (May 20, 2011)

From _Stark Country_: ‘American Idol’ Finalists Could Get A Chilly Reception At Country Radio



> “Scotty just hasn’t demonstrated that he has his own sound,” says Journal Broadcast Group director of country programming Beverlee Brannigan. “And why the judges haven’t called him on it is beyond me. Oh, wait, that’s right, none of them know a single thing about country (and Western?)”


----------



## ace2000 (May 20, 2011)

Mosca said:


> From _Stark Country_: ‘American Idol’ Finalists Could Get A Chilly Reception At Country Radio


 

“Elvis is a fad.” “He won’t last.” “He can’t sing.” These are just a few of the accusations that were commonly hurled at Elvis Presley in newspapers as the singer took his stage show from town to town in 1956. 

http://www.elvis-history-blog.com/elvis-sioux-city.html


Scotty McCreery... the next Elvis?


----------



## laurac260 (May 20, 2011)

Haley's reaction when she learned she wasn't staying summed up, to me (for you, for me, dawg), exactly why I am glad she's gone.  She was actually mad, kind of like, "What, how can *I* possibly be leaving???"  As I've mentioned before, I don't think she's used to hearing the word no.


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 20, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Haley's reaction when she learned she wasn't staying summed up, to me (for you, for me, dawg), exactly why I am glad she's gone.  She was actually mad, kind of like, "What, how can *I* possibly be leaving???"  As I've mentioned before, I don't think she's used to hearing the word no.



I agree. The look on her face was priceless. 

I think that the finale will be pretty boring. 

Scotty and Lauren are good in their genre, but I doubt that they will be versatile enough to cross the country barrier, and hence become super stars.


----------



## pjrose (May 20, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Haley's reaction when she learned she wasn't staying summed up, to me (for you, for me, dawg), exactly why I am glad she's gone.  She was actually mad, kind of like, "What, how can *I* possibly be leaving???"  As I've mentioned before, I don't think she's used to hearing the word no.





Eli Mairs said:


> I agree. The look on her face was priceless.



Yup, noticed that too, and while shopping today talked to a salesperson who brought it up when saying why she didn't like Haley.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 20, 2011)

I noticed it more on James than I did on Haley.  Even the things he said sounded whiney and yet no one here is booing him.   Give me a break.  It's tough to get so close and then have it taken away.  Pardon them if they display a moment of disappointment.  Both of them regained their poise after the initial shock/disappointment.


----------



## geoand (May 20, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Haley's reaction when she learned she wasn't staying summed up, to me (for you, for me, dawg), exactly why I am glad she's gone.  She was actually mad, kind of like, "What, how can *I* possibly be leaving???"  As I've mentioned before, I don't think she's used to hearing the word no.



I watched it for the second time looking for what you saw.   All I could get was disappointment.  You are obviously much better than I in your observational skills.


----------



## laurac260 (May 21, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> I noticed it more on James than I did on Haley.  Even the things he said sounded whiney and yet no one here is booing him.   Give me a break.  It's tough to get so close and then have it taken away.  Pardon them if they display a moment of disappointment.  Both of them regained their poise after the initial shock/disappointment.



Whiney???  The boy has autism and tourettes's.  Anyone who knows someone who has either of those conditions was rooting for James, and also "got" why he was the way he was.  The fact that he was there in itself was amazing.  Give HIM a break!


----------



## eakhat (May 21, 2011)

It's great that James went as far as he did, but I agree with RosePink's statement.  Haley handled her disappointment with more poise.  James basically told everyone they were making a big mistake.  It sounded arrogant to me.


----------



## tlwmkw (May 21, 2011)

It is harsh to say that James is arrogant (even if he sounds as if he is) when he has Asperger's- typically people with Aspergers are very literal and will say what they think/believe without reference to what other people think.  That can seem arrogant but in his eyes he is just stating what he believes.  That is also why he comes off as very honest- because he can't really help but be that way because of his condition- and people have picked up on that and like him for it.  With Aspergers/spectrum disorders what you see is what you get- no phoniness because they just can't do that.  I didn't see Haileys reaction but I'm sure she would be more guarded than James and try to act as if she didn't mind.  It's human nature.  Good luck to her and the finalists.

In the discussion about the current finalists and who was voted out I remembered that Carrie Underwood was accused of being "wooden" and not showing emotion when she was on AI- though Simon did say that she would win and sell more albums than any other Idol winner.  Pia also was accused of these things and got voted off- Carrie went on and fulfilled Simon's prediction.  Remember these are kids (and the final two are very young) and they may mature in good, as well as bad ways, that we can't predict.  It all remains to be seen.  I would love to hear what Simon thinks of the current group and their chances of success but of course he's busy with the X-factor.


tlwmkw


----------



## laurac260 (May 21, 2011)

eakhat said:


> It's great that James went as far as he did, but I agree with RosePink's statement.  Haley handled her disappointment with more poise.  James basically told everyone they were making a big mistake.  It sounded arrogant to me.



As an aunt of a little guy with autism, we are just glad to hear him finally  SPEAK.  Will he ever say the wrong thing?  Of course.  But the fact that he is finally SPEAKING is monumental.  James has tourettes AND autism.  If a guy with MS tried out for So You Think You Can Dance, would you be so harsh if he physically stumbled on stage???  The fact that he was there was monumental. Everything else is icing.  I applaud him.  He puts a face on a condition that needed a face.  Parents can look at James and say "If he can make it so far on AI, then the bar can be raised for my own little one.  My guy/girl can achieve something too."  Give the guy a break for crying out loud.


----------



## pjrose (May 21, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> As an aunt of a little guy with autism, we are just glad to hear him finally  SPEAK.  Will he ever say the wrong thing?  Of course.  But the fact that he is finally SPEAKING is monumental.  James has tourettes AND autism.  If a guy with MS tried out for So You Think You Can Dance, would you be so harsh if he physically stumbled on stage???  The fact that he was there was monumental. Everything else is icing.  I applaud him.  He puts a face on a condition that needed a face.  Parents can look at James and say "If he can make it so far on AI, then the bar can be raised for my own little one.  My guy/girl can achieve something too."  Give the guy a break for crying out loud.



Where's the Like button?


----------



## Rose Pink (May 21, 2011)

Oh, for Pete's sake.  I'm also the aunt of a nephew with Asperger's.  No one knows what is an another person's mind or the extent of their capabilities.  If you read my post more carefully, you might notice that I was responding to the harsh comments made about Haley from adult tuggers.  Now, if _you_ have autism and just can't help yourself then okay.  Let us know you can't help being "honest."  

Otherwise, show some grace and stop condemning the girl for a moment of disappointment.  Yes, I compared her to James as a point of reference but, again, if you read my post you'll notice that I did not condemn him, either.  I asked that they both be pardoned for showing disappointment and noted they had both regained their poise.

Unless you know Haley personally, how can you presume to know her attitude or thoughts based on a brief moment or even on the more extended and _edited_ clips AI chose to air?  How do you know what her mental/emotional abilities are or aren't?  Why is it so important to you to berate her on a public forum?  

I just buried my dear FIL today.  He was a man without guile who never said a harsh word about anyone, let alone strangers he only knew from a television show.  I think this is the last season I shall watch or participate in a discussion forum.  It just seems to me that some people have nothing better to do than to be mean.


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 21, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> As an aunt of a little guy with autism, we are just glad to hear him finally  SPEAK.  Will he ever say the wrong thing?  Of course.  But the fact that he is finally SPEAKING is monumental.  James has tourettes AND autism.  If a guy with MS tried out for So You Think You Can Dance, would you be so harsh if he physically stumbled on stage???  The fact that he was there was monumental. Everything else is icing.  I applaud him.  He puts a face on a condition that needed a face.  Parents can look at James and say "If he can make it so far on AI, then the bar can be raised for my own little one.  My guy/girl can achieve something too."  Give the guy a break for crying out loud.



Well said!!!


----------



## pjrose (May 21, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Oh, for Pete's sake.  I'm also the aunt of a nephew with Asperger's.  No one knows what is an another person's mind or the extent of their capabilities.  If you read my post more carefully, you might notice that I was responding to the harsh comments made about Haley from adult tuggers.  Now, if _you_ have autism and just can't help yourself then okay.  Let us know you can't help being "honest."
> 
> Otherwise, show some grace and stop condemning the girl for a moment of disappointment.  Yes, I compared her to James as a point of reference but, again, if you read my post you'll notice that I did not condemn him, either.  I asked that they both be pardoned for showing disappointment and noted they had both regained their poise.
> 
> ...



Oh Rose Pink, dear dear Rose Pink, you've been under so much stress.  I don't think anyone is being mean, but maybe some of us are being picky based on a 1/2 second long shocked expression.  We need to remember that all of them are young people doing what most of us couldn't - performing and (usually) showing poise in front of tens of millions of people on live TV.  Some have additional difficulties - James, the ones who had life-threatening illnesses or accidents, or family members die, or homes destroyed by Katrina.  

I plead guilty to being snippy about Haley's expression.They are very young, and I can't imagine how hard it must be for most of them to smile and hug and say "it was a great experience" while inwardly they may be saying "oh crap".  

Please don't leave us; we love you!  

Hugs.


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 21, 2011)

OK, the show is over for me.  I love C & W music but, I'm sorry, Scotty & Lauren in the finals?  What did Simon say; a little too much karaoke - but good singing, nonetheless.  This season did seem to have the best group of finalists.  My husband was hoping James & Haley (he's a little bit R & R if you can't tell).  I also agree that Haley was a little too much DIVA for me. Her expression when she was eliminated said it all to me.   Scoot over Mrs. Mosca!


----------



## Rose Pink (May 22, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Oh Rose Pink, dear dear Rose Pink, you've been under so much stress.  I don't think anyone is being mean, but maybe some of us are being picky based on a 1/2 second long shocked expression.  We need to remember that all of them are young people doing what most of us couldn't - performing and (usually) showing poise in front of tens of millions of people on live TV.  Some have additional difficulties - James, the ones who had life-threatening illnesses or accidents, or family members die, or homes destroyed by Katrina.
> 
> I plead guilty to being snippy about Haley's expression.They are very young, and I can't imagine how hard it must be for most of them to smile and hug and say "it was a great experience" while inwardly they may be saying "oh crap".
> 
> ...


 
It isn't the stress, PJ.  It's the contrast.  I've spent this week arranging a funeral, writing an obituary, lining up the speakers and musical numbers and, finally, writing and delivering a eulogy of one of the kindest, gentlest persons I have ever known. All week I have been considering and pondering the life of a guileless person. Then to come to this thread and read denigrating comments about a young woman's character based on her brief, initial reaction to disappointment was like a slap in the face.  Aren't we better than that?  It's one thing to comment on what we think about a person's performance but quite another to make moral character judgements.

It's one thing to consider that the judges are not giving constructive criticism and quite another to think they are bad because they aren't as mean as Simon Cowell.  Meaness is not the same as constructive.  

I fear I have, in the past, made similar comments about people.  I don't want to be like that.  I don't want to be a character assassin.  It's a type of violence.  Isn't there enough violence and hatred in the world without adding to it with snide comments?

Can't we be better than that?  We don't know who does or doesn't have "additional difficulties."  Sure, some of them have been spotlighted but that doesn't mean the others do not have personal challenges.  I just means they've kept it to themselves.


----------



## scrapngen (May 22, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> It isn't the stress, PJ.  It's the contrast.  I've spent this week arranging a funeral, writing an obituary, lining up the speakers and musical numbers and, finally, writing and delivering a eulogy of one of the kindest, gentlest persons I have ever known. All week I have been considering and pondering the life of a guileless person. Then to come to this thread and read denigrating comments about a young woman's character based on her brief, initial reaction to disappointment was like a slap in the face.  Aren't we better than that?  It's one thing to comment on what we think about a person's performance but quite another to make moral character judgements.
> 
> It's one thing to consider that the judges are not giving constructive criticism and quite another to think they are bad because they aren't as mean as Simon Cowell.  Meaness is not the same as constructive.
> 
> ...



Sending my condolences and prayers for your family, Rose PInk...I know you've been through quite a bit and have been willing to share some of that here. Please stick around. I like reading your posts  

Truly, when we lose a good person, it often makes us take a step back and look at ourselves as well. We also become very sensitive as our emotions are heightened. I mean no disrespect here - actually I admire you for saying how you feel. I would like to think that most people think of themselves as "good" and "kind." Yet we lose sight of that in our day to day interactions, sometimes. Here in the lounge, it's easy to armchair referee, and we feel we can say what's on our minds. I wish they didn't do some of the things they do or say some of the things they say, because it is remembered and talked about and shapes opinions about them. Actually, I start out pulling for all of them, but can't help wishing they'd get better advice before wearing some of the clothes they wear, or saying/doing some of the things they do. But these things do shape our opinions of them, for good or bad, and I think it's fair to say so. 

TV has a way of being able to shape our opinions (sometimes intentionally, sometimes not) about the people we see - whether celebrities, politicians, or reality contestants. As you say, much of our perceptions are based on how the show is edited and what we get to see or not see. This is why it is hard when AI gives us back stories for some, but not other contestants. This plays into early voting, as there are people who make the final 12 who the audience is unfamiliar with, and others that have already gotten a lot of exposure. The kids are told to show spirit and fight, yet also to "make a connection" with the audience. Then the show gets edited. Scotty early on talked about his grandmother, and earned a lot of "aw, shucks" votes. Very little back story was ever given about Haley. It wasn't until they did the recap as she left the show that they touched upon the fact that this was her second attempt at making the show. Who knows how much work and effort she put in to making her dreams come true??

Still, ultimately it will come down to the music they make and their choices as to whether they will be successful artists or not. Looking back at the hundreds of contestants that have gotten national exposure, it has been interesting to see what they do next.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 22, 2011)

I am not giving up or exiting Tug.  I meant that I am most likely giving up on the next season of AI and discussions about it.  As long as the discussions are about a performance I am okay with that.  I am not okay with cruel character judgements and I am finding more than I care to find of that type of post.

And as much as I appreciate the condolences, I am not looking for them on this AI thread.  I only meant to show my FIL's character as a point of reference to contrast between kindness and cruelty.  I am not overwrought about Dad's passing.  I am at peace because he is at peace.  To have those peaceful feelings shattered while reading catty swipes at Haley's character--based on a facial expression no less--was like coming out of a warm, comfy bed and into a blasting sand storm.  

Then to have my comment twisted into something it was not was a further cruelty--the remark about SYTYCD was just plain mean-spirited.  It was an attempt to blow a smokescreen (using autism no less) to avoid discussing the issue I had raised.  Then to have other tuggers jump on that band wagon made me realize just how out-of-step I am with the general feeling here that it is okay to judge someone's character based on her initial reaction to intense disappointment--as if you could really read her mind.


----------



## tlwmkw (May 22, 2011)

I didn't watch this weeks show so I can't comment on any of the contestants reactions.  Personally I don't have strong feelings about any of these kids- I wish them all success but fear they will be sucked in to the music industry and dread to think how they will be affected.  My comments above weren't attacking anyone but simply to clarify how a person with a certain disorder (Asperger's) might act differently than those without it might expect.

tlwmkw


----------



## Elan (May 22, 2011)

Rose Pink, FWIW, I'm behind you 100%. 

 If I had the ability to discern someone's thoughts and emotions from watching a 2 second video clip, I wouldn't be pissing my time away on a TS message board.


----------



## fillde (May 22, 2011)

I just watched the 2 shows that I tivo'd. I can tell you Haley was gracious in losing. Neil sedaka looks younger and somebody  at the beginning of the Wednesday show looked like Priscilla Presley. And Haley sings Benny and the Jets great.


----------



## Karen G (May 23, 2011)

fillde said:


> somebody  at the beginning of the Wednesday show looked like Priscilla Presley.


I think that WAS Priscilla Presley.


----------



## laurac260 (May 23, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Then to have my comment twisted into something it was not was a further cruelty--the remark about SYTYCD was just plain mean-spirited.  It was an attempt to blow a smokescreen (using autism no less) to avoid discussing the issue I had raised.  Then to have other tuggers jump on that band wagon made me realize just how out-of-step I am with the general feeling here that it is okay to judge someone's character based on her initial reaction to intense disappointment--as if you could really read her mind.



No attempt being made to blow any smokescreen at anything.  No attempt being made at being mean-spirited.  I thought calling someone with autism and tourette's "whiny" was a bit over the top and I was simply pointing that out by using an analogy, as many people do, but I didn't use the term ""mean-spirited" toward your comment, as I don't think you intend to be mean spirited, nor do I.  You speak your mind as you see it, as do I.    Opinions are what they are.  I understand you are going thru alot right now, so I get that you are feeling overwhelmed and sensitive to things that otherwise might not bother you.  It happens to everyone.  I am not one to twist words, never have been.  It's not my style.  Sorry you took it that way.

Haley's gone from the show, but she has her whole future ahead of her.  What's done is done.  Moving on.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 23, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> No attempt being made to blow any smokescreen at anything.  No attempt being made at being mean-spirited.*  I thought calling someone with autism and tourette's "whiny" was a bit over the top* and I was simply pointing that out by using an analogy, as many people do, but I didn't use the term ""mean-spirited" toward your comment, as I don't think you intend to be mean spirited, nor do I.  You speak your mind as you see it, as do I.    Opinions are what they are.  *I understand you are going thru alot right now, so I get that you are feeling overwhelmed and sensitive to things that otherwise might not bother you.*  It happens to everyone.  I am not one to twist words, never have been.  It's not my style.  Sorry you took it that way.
> 
> Haley's gone from the show, but she has her whole future ahead of her.  What's done is done.  Moving on.


 
I did not call James "whiney."  I said "the things he said *sounded* whiney."  There is a difference and I chose my words carefully to differentiate between _labeling_ a person as whiney versus noticing his choice of words sounded that way.  I wish you would stop putting words in my mouth.

FWIW, I had competely forgotten he has autism.  I'd like to believe he would want it that way.  I would like to believe he would want to be judged on his talent.  I'd like to think he would want us to vote for him because he deserves it and not because we feel sorry for him and make excuses for him.  But there, now I've gotten sucked into the diversion.

And as I've already pointed out--twice--I am not suffering from being "overwhelmed" nor "sensitive to things that otherwise  might not bother" me.  I'd be bothered by your negative mind-reading assessment on any day.  I just don't think those types of things are helpful to a discussion about a talent show. Keep it about what you like or don't like about the performance, not what thoughts you are reading in someone's mind.


----------



## laurac260 (May 23, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> I did not call James "whiney."  I said "the things he said *sounded* whiney."  There is a difference and I chose my words carefully to differentiate between _labeling_ a person as whiney versus noticing his choice of words sounded that way.  I wish you would stop putting words in my mouth.
> 
> FWIW, I had competely forgotten he has autism.  I'd like to believe he would want it that way.  I would like to believe he would want to be judged on his talent.  I'd like to think he would want us to vote for him because he deserves it and not because we feel sorry for him and make excuses for him.  But there, now I've gotten sucked into the diversion.
> 
> And as I've already pointed out--twice--I am not suffering from being "overwhelmed" nor "sensitive to things that otherwise  might not bother" me.  I'd be bothered by your negative mind-reading assessment on any day.  I just don't think those types of things are helpful to a discussion about a talent show. Keep it about what you like or don't like about the performance, not what thoughts you are reading in someone's mind.


Oh good grief.   I was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt that you are sensitive NOW.  Truth be told, you are overly sensitive ALL THE TIME.  I've better things to do than to trade 4th grade banterings back and forth.    Actually, calling it 4th grade is an insult to the 4th grader that resides in my home.    If I bother you that much, please put my posts on ignore.  I'd be happy to do the same for you.  I won't reply to your back and forth again.


----------



## pjrose (May 23, 2011)

*Group Hugs Please*

The recent turn of this discussion has made me realize that this year some us us - me included -  were focusing a lot on little stuff - mannerisms, growls, eyebrows, clothes. 

I doubt I'll ever forget Simon's frequent pronouncements that "this is a SINGING competition," complete with his voice and delivery of course.

Perhaps the talk about little annoyances reflects the amount of talent these kids have, since there wasn't a whole lot else for many of us to comment about.  

I'm looking forward to the shows on Tuesday and Wednesday night, when these talented teens entertain us - and I'm sure as heck hoping that whatever professionals they bring on have more class than some of the ones we've heard lately.  

Let's all hug and focus on the entertainment and the poise of these two kids, and not on the little stuff or each other.

Group Hugs please.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 23, 2011)

Hey, PJ, you get hugs.  Lots of hugs.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 23, 2011)

yikes, what happened to my idol thread.

lets keep it on topic please.


----------



## Mosca (May 23, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I doubt I'll ever forget Simon's frequent pronouncements that "this is a SINGING competition," complete with his voice and delivery of course.



Thing is, he was always wrong about that. Someone said, "It's not a singing competition; it's a _voting_ competition." I think it was Clive Davis. And HE was right. 

Hugs for everyone. I love getting disagreed with here, it's our differences that make us fun to be around.


----------



## ace2000 (May 24, 2011)

Mosca said:


> Thing is, he was always wrong about that. Someone said, "It's not a singing competition; it's a _voting_ competition." I think it was Clive Davis. And HE was right.


 
Actually they're BOTH right. It is a _voting_ competition based on who the audience believes is the best _singer_. And it is a pretty accurate method of doing things. 

After AI is over, their careers are measured on album sales... which becomes the next way of public voting.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 24, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Actually they're BOTH right. It is a _voting_ competition based on who the audience believes is the best _singer_. And it is a pretty accurate method of doing things.
> 
> After AI is over, their careers are measured on album sales... which becomes the next way of public voting.


I've sometimes wondered how much the voting results are skewed by blocs such as "vote for the worst" as well as from the hometown crowd.  When I see on the local news "voting parties" for the local favorite, I wonder why they are voting hundreds of times.  Is it because they actually think the local guy/gal is the best or just to show hometime pride?  And how much, if at all, does that skew the final result?  Are there enough national voters who aren't affiliated with any of the contestants to overcome the massive local votes?  I suppose I'll never know.

While singing is a large part of it, I do think that in the end, people vote for the "package" they like best.  And that perceived package may not be  accurately reflective of the winner's vocal talent as it includes looks, charisma, and other things having nothing to do with singing.  Remember Doolittle?  She had the best vocal talent but lost.  

I agree that album sales are the true litmus test of the real winners, not those who were given the title.


----------



## Mosca (May 24, 2011)

I don't know about the hometown blocks, but the VFTW crowd themselves consider their influence insignificant; there are only a few hundred hardcore followers there, if that. They just like to have their own brand of fun with the show. It's kind of idiotic and mean spirited to me, but it's totally harmless at the same time. It's just part of the internet. 

A few seasons ago I tried watching it their way, but I like the show straight up better. There are some things about it that frustrate the heck out of me, but there are also some things I really admire. And the admirable things outweigh the frustrating things (so far, anyhow).


----------



## Rose Pink (May 24, 2011)

pjrose said:


> ...
> 
> I'm looking forward to the shows on Tuesday and Wednesday night, ....


That's right!  AI is tonight, Tuesday.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 24, 2011)

Mosca said:


> I don't know about the hometown blocks, but the VFTW crowd themselves consider their influence insignificant; there are only a few hundred hardcore followers there, if that. They just like to have their own brand of fun with the show. It's kind of idiotic and mean spirited to me, but it's totally harmless at the same time. It's just part of the internet.


Do you think the voting is ever close enough that a few hundred people voting multiple times could change the outcome?  Does AI ever post the actual results by number?  I'm just curious.  Generally speaking, when it comes down to the final two or three, they are pretty close in talent but I wonder if further back in the competition, someone with good talent was booted because they were edged out by the hometown or VFTW bloc.  When votes are spread out over 5 or more contestants, could VFTW make a difference?  I keep thinking of Doolittle and Hudson.


----------



## Mosca (May 24, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> Do you think the voting is ever close enough that a few hundred people voting multiple times could change the outcome?  Does AI ever post the actual results by number?  I'm just curious.  Generally speaking, when it comes down to the final two or three, they are pretty close in talent but I wonder if further back in the competition, someone with good talent was booted because they were edged out by the hometown or VFTW bloc.  When votes are spread out over 5 or more contestants, could VFTW make a difference?  I keep thinking of Doolittle and Hudson.



Well, it was on Yahoo the other day, Nigel Lithgoe, (producer of AI), said that Haley had 25 million votes out of the 95 million cast. That is reportedly the only time vote totals were ever given, even in rough numbers. That's one heck of a lot of votes.... except that if the other 70 million were split evenly, she lost to each of the others by 10 million. During the David Cook/David Archuleta finale season, the vote totals weren't ever announced, but it was announced that it wasn't even close between the two, that Cook won handily. In both instances, Reinhart and Archuleta were the VFTW choices. 

My guess to your question about 5 contestants is still that I think they are insignificant. They can't really vote anyone OFF. They're more like a rooting section marching to their own beat, getting people riled up on purpose. They MIGHT have kept Sanjaya around one extra week, with the help of Howard Stern's listeners, but it's not like someone who was going to win got booted instead. It was more like the order in which people were going to lose was shifted around. Maybe.


----------



## pjrose (May 25, 2011)

Well Hmmmm....what to say about tonight's show.  I liked all of Lauren's numbers better.  I've just gotten bored with Scotty.  As I've said all along I think he'll be a big success, but I'm kind of tired of him.  I think Lauren will be like many other good female singers, reasonably successful and also interchangeable.

I think two of Scotty's songs were real sleepers, and on the other hand all of Lauren's were more lively.  She also may get sympathy votes and "mom" votes.  

I've been calling it for Scotty all along.....but now I'm not so sure.  I won't be surprised if Lauren takes it.

Got my concert tix in the mail today!    Even DH is going - and he has NEVER accompanied us to a concert.


----------



## ace2000 (May 25, 2011)

pjrose said:


> I've been calling it for Scotty all along.....but now I'm not so sure. I won't be surprised if Lauren takes it.


 
You have nothing to worry about, Scotty has this thing made easily. The judges know this and that's why they tried to make it closer yesterday. I have absolutely no doubt in my mind.

I thought the first song by Scotty (Gone) was the number one song of the night myself, and it displayed his potential. Lauren had the better song choices, but she sounds very ordinary to me. Nothing unique about her. Likeable, but not a star. Scotty is and will be a mega-star!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 25, 2011)

Last night's show didn't impress me- except that last song which was sung by one of my favorite Idols- David Cook!

I will watch the finale tonite, but don't really care about the outcome...


----------



## Rose Pink (May 25, 2011)

Mosca said:


> Well, it was on Yahoo the other day, Nigel Lithgoe, (producer of AI), said that Haley had 25 million votes out of the 95 million cast. That is reportedly the only time vote totals were ever given, even in rough numbers. That's one heck of a lot of votes.... except that if the other 70 million were split evenly, she lost to each of the others by 10 million. During the David Cook/David Archuleta finale season, the vote totals weren't ever announced, but it was announced that it wasn't even close between the two, that Cook won handily. In both instances, Reinhart and Archuleta were the VFTW choices.
> 
> My guess to your question about 5 contestants is still that I think they are insignificant. They can't really vote anyone OFF. They're more like a rooting section marching to their own beat, getting people riled up on purpose. They MIGHT have kept Sanjaya around one extra week, with the help of Howard Stern's listeners, but it's not like someone who was going to win got booted instead. It was more like the order in which people were going to lose was shifted around. Maybe.


Thanks for the analysis.  I found it informative and interesting.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 25, 2011)

beejaybeeohio said:


> ...
> I will watch the finale tonite, but don't really care about the outcome...


That sums it up for me as well.  

I liked Scotty's last number "This Big."  It reminded me of when my boys were little.  I think both of the original songs will chart on the country charts.  

I don't know if it is my television or if it is from the AI end, but Lauren's voice got lost in the music.  I could hear Scotty's voice clearly but Lauren's not so much.  Hmmm...maybe it's just my ears.

When Scotty came back on stage after Lauren's last number, I could see his mouth telling her "that was beautiful."


----------



## ace2000 (May 25, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> When Scotty came back on stage after Lauren's last number, I could see his mouth telling her "that was beautiful."


 
Are you sure that you're weren't just analyzing his thoughts?


----------



## Rose Pink (May 25, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Are you sure that you're weren't just analyzing his thoughts?


No, just seeing his lips move.  If I were analyzing his thoughts I would have guessed at what he was _thinking _and not merely observing what he was saying_.  _Do you seriously not see the difference?


----------



## ace2000 (May 25, 2011)

Rose Pink said:


> No, just seeing his lips move. If I were analyzing his thoughts I would have guessed at what he was _thinking _and not merely observing what he was saying_. _Do you seriously not see the difference?


 
Rose, never take ME seriously.  Only having fun. I always enjoy what you have to say!


----------



## Rose Pink (May 25, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Rose, never take ME seriously.  Only having fun. I always enjoy what you have to say!


Well then, I shall say more.  :hysterical:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2011)

> Scotty is and will be a mega-star!



Rick and I feel the same way about Scotty.  He is never off key, and he makes it all look so easy.  He is a natural, and we actually voted last night, and we have never done that before for any show.  Rick feels Scotty would have made it as a star eventually without AI.  

Love the show. 

The Voice is kind of blah for me, apparently, because I fall asleep watching it.


----------



## Mosca (May 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, that was a one hour, six song long snoozefest for me. Scotty's rendition of "Gone" was only about half as good as his first performance of it, but it was still the best performance of the show, especially his bat swing at the end. The rest of the show grazed the tops of my ears as it whizzed past my brain without registering one iota of significance. 

What it felt like to me (although I don't think it is what happened) was like two poker players in the WPT showdown who have agreed to split the prize money. Both played it safe, and it sounded like they did. Of the two, I think Lauren went for it a little bit more, but it's not in her nature to go beyond her limits, and she didn't. But Scotty didn't even get near his limits, he played it 100% safe.

My prediction is Scotty, because when all else is equal the young white guy with the guitar wins. Four years running, Scotty makes five. Last one to lose was Beatbox Blake, to Jordin Sparks.


----------



## Elan (May 25, 2011)

I agree that it was a boring show.  Nothing interesting or captivating.  I kept waiting for one of the performances to grab my attention and it never happened.  Don't really care who wins, and I almost assuredly won't be buying an album by either.


----------



## BevL (May 25, 2011)

Frankly, with having it turned into Nashville Idol instead of American Idol, I doubt I will even watch the performances that I PVR's last night.  Will probably PVR the finale in case there's anyone interesting that performs but not emotional investment at this point.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 25, 2011)

Will the Tug Cruise have a "Tug Idol" competition?  I'd pay to see that.


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 25, 2011)

Elan said:


> I agree that it was a boring show.  Nothing interesting or captivating.  I kept waiting for one of the performances to grab my attention and it never happened.  Don't really care who wins, and I almost assuredly won't be buying an album by either.



I totally agree, and I certainly won't be buying either of their albums.

Lauren NEEDS to win in order to be relatively successful.

Scotty does NOT need to win in order to become a mega star, and will probably be more successful if he doesn't win.


----------



## laurac260 (May 25, 2011)

loved Hailey and Tony Bennett together!!!


----------



## pjrose (May 25, 2011)

*Not a Spoiler*



laurac260 said:


> loved Hailey and Tony Bennett together!!!



So did I - my daughter wanted to know who the "old guy" was.  
I liked the other combinations too, especially Lauren and Carrie U. - though Casey with Jack Black was just plain weird.  Since Casey's weird, it was ok.  (I like Casey, I really do, weird and all!.) 

The ones I could live without on live prime-time TV will come as no surprise...especially Lady GagGag's simulated you-know-what with the semi-nude dancer.  

I won't spoil the ending....just want to say that both kids are very talented and either way would have been ok.  

It was a good season


----------



## pwrshift (May 25, 2011)

Lady Gaga had quite the performance too.  I enjoyed all the performers and felt the final decision was the right one.

Brian


----------



## Rose Pink (May 25, 2011)

Loved the dress Hailey wore when she sang with Tony Bennett.  He is an amazing singer to still be able to do it at 85 years old.  (off topic:  He bought one of my niece's paintings. Does that make us related?  )

I enjoyed Jack Black and Casey. I thought it was humorous at the end of the show when the winner was hugging family and went back on stage just before s/he came to Jack Black.  Black stood there with his arms open for a hug and with that great look on his face that only he can do.  I don't like all of Black's movies but he does make me smile.

If becoming a vegan will make me look like Carrie Underwood, I'm converting!  But first I must finish off the bacon in the fridge and the Haagen Daz in the freezer.

I loved the Tom Jones medley.  When Stephano sang "Kiss" I thought he should have done that during the competition.  Maybe he did.  I don't remember but he was good.

I didn't recognize two or three of the girls, either.   My mind can't remember 12 weeks ago.

Marc Antony.  Hmmmm.  Thought he sang well but I could have done without his wife's gyrations.  He is so skinny and he has dark circles under his eyes.  He just doesn't look healthy but he seemed to have good energy for his performance.  Was nice to see Sheila E is still banging the drums.

I got a chuckle out of the sour grapes segments.  It shows they have a sense of humor.  All in all, they seem like a good bunch of kids.

I think Lady Gaga has a good voice.  I think it would be fun to dress up like she does.  However, I agree with PJ about the simulation.  It detracted, not added, to the entertainment for me.

The guest talent ranged far and wide: Tony Bennett, Lady Gaga, Bono, Gladys Knight, Tim McGraw, Tom Jones, Beyonce .....  Something for everyone, I think.


----------



## Karen G (May 26, 2011)

*What a Show!!!*

We enjoyed the whole show, but I was glad we had DVR'd it so we could speed through the commercials and some of the numbers that weren't of interest.  Loved all the surprises, such as Jack Black, Tony Bennett, Tom Jones, & Tim McGraw.  I think just about every genre of music was represented and it was all quite entertaining.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 26, 2011)

Very good season!  The best top 10 they've ever had IMO!  It was enjoyable listening to everybody sing this season.

I was never a big country fan before, but this season has caused me to like it more and more.

I think Scotty's going to have a BIG career.  I think in the end he'll be in the top 5 of all Idol contestants in record sales.  He may even get as big as Carrie Underwood.  He'll certainly be a lot closer to Carrie then Taylor Hicks.

You've probably heard this joke before, but do you know what you hear when you play a country song backwards?  Your wife comes back, your dog rises from the dead and you find a fortune.


----------



## ace2000 (May 26, 2011)

Clemson Fan said:


> Very good season! The best top 10 they've ever had IMO! It was enjoyable listening to everybody sing this season.
> 
> I was never a big country fan before, but this season has caused me to like it more and more.
> 
> I think Scotty's going to have a BIG career. I think in the end he'll be in the top 5 of all Idol contestants in record sales. He may even get as big as Carrie Underwood. He'll certainly be a lot closer to Carrie then Taylor Hicks.


 
Agree with a lot here... (in fact made a few of the exact comments earlier in this thread). Not sure why Taylor Hicks is the poster child for the biggest AI winner/loser... especially when we have the last two competing with him - Lee Dewyze and Kris Allen. Not being critical of your statement though, because Taylor Hicks is right there with them.


I thought Scotty's performance with Tim McGraw was the best of the night for me... with such a wide variety of musical talent, just curious what everyone else thought was the performance of the night for them?

Scotty seemed to hold his own pretty well with TM.  Now, Lauren and Carrie... great song together, but definitely Carrie overwhelmed Lauren on stage in my opinion.  Again, I felt totally different with Scotty.


----------



## Elan (May 26, 2011)

Congrats to Scotty.  Very gracious in victory.  

  I loved the whole show last night.  Haley and Tony Bennett were fantastic, as were most of the others.  

  The thing that struck me last night, unlike previous seasons, is that I could look at most of the top 13 and see any two of them in the finals (with a few exceptions, of course).  I mean, wouldn't Pia and James in the final have been just as deserving and compelling?  Or Thia and Casey?  I've never thought that before.  And that's not to take anything away from Scotty and Lauren.  They deserved to be there.  More of a testament to the quality of the overall group.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 26, 2011)

It's weird - I like country music but found myself feeling "disconnected" from the competition after James left.  It just didn't matter anymore who would win.  (Of course that might have something to do with NBA and NHL playoffs coinciding, so we were watching those and DVR'ing Idol.  Go Bruins!)  

Still am glad Scotty won because right from the beginning he seemed to be the most comfortable with his natural talent, or at least he never seemed to be forcing it.  Plus he appears to be a nice kid and maybe has a shot at handling stardom without having it change his life for the worst - like Carrie has done so well.

What's really odd is that after this season and Lady Gaga's multiple visits, I can finally agree with my daughter Eileen that she is one mega-talented woman.  Like the rest of you I could do without some of her most suggestive antics, but all in all she deserves her superstardom.  She'll be around for a long long time.  And, without trying to get into contentious territory here, I LOVE that she is a tireless advocate for gay rights.  Whether it's right or wrong celebrity advocates have more ooomph! than Joe Shmoes, and her voice can make a difference. 

Last night I loved seeing Paul and Naima again.  It may be strange and unexplainable but I really like him, and I think she has the "it" factor to be a star.  Looking forward to hopefully hearing more from them.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 26, 2011)

I think Lady Gaga is the new generation's Cher.


----------



## Karen G (May 26, 2011)

*Where was Jimmy?*

Did I miss Jimmy Iovine last night? I don't recall him being featured anywhere in the show last night. He seemed to be an integral part in mentoring the contestants each week.  I don't know a lot about him, but he seemed to be very knowledgeable about the music business, and a pleasant person.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 26, 2011)

Congrats Scotty.  I got you right, but not much else.  You have a unique voice and will likely have a great singing career.

I would have liked to see James win it or make the finals.  His performance with Judas Priest made the show for me.

Hailey was also great with Tony Bennett.  I hope she becomes a Jazz singer along with Casey.  That's their calling.


----------



## pjrose (May 26, 2011)

Throughout this thread I think it's been generally agreed that Scotty would make it big, win or not.  Here's an interesting article from the Country Radio perspective that takes a different stance.

http://www.radio-info.com/newslette...7a5-Stark_Country_05_17_2011&utm_medium=email


----------



## tlwmkw (May 26, 2011)

pjrose,

That article is interesting.  I don't really know much about the current country music scene and I would assume that the writers of that article do so it gives and interesting perspective on the whole thing.  I have to say that the odd, leering looks and the strange gyrations and stance/microphone hold that Scotty does would probably bother country audiences just as much as they do anyone else so he does really need to work on that.  I wonder if anyone has really talked to him about it?  The article does mention that a few times.  Also I don't know who Josh Turner is but if Scottys singing style is very similar then I that could be a problem for him.  Hope he does well though- he seems like a good kid.

On a different note- I watched Gaga on the View the other day and after getting over her odd shoes/boots (no heel high heels and very high) and odd outfit and make-up I have to say that she came off very well.  She seemed like a genuinely nice person and very family oriented (her mother was in the audience and was very straight-laced in a Chanel suit).  Made me look at her all over again.  I think the antics actually obscure her talent and personality somewhat but that is her shtick so I guess she will stick with it.

After Aerosmith dissing American Idol it was interesting to see all the huge talents that did show up for the finale show.  Bono and the Edge?  Tony Bennett?  Tom Jones?  Gaga?  Beyonce?  Joe Perry, who's a Teenage Ninja mutant now, huh?

tlwmkw


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 26, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Agree with a lot here... (in fact made a few of the exact comments earlier in this thread). Not sure why Taylor Hicks is the poster child for the biggest AI winner/loser... especially when we have the last two competing with him - Lee Dewyze and Kris Allen. Not being critical of your statement though, because Taylor Hicks is right there with them.


 
Ugh, last year was terrible IMO.  I lost interest after the first few weeks of the final 10 or 12 because I just didn't think any of them were any good.  I barely watched any of it.  This year, though, my interest came back because frankly I thought it was a very good final 10.

I read that Lee was the first winner not invited back to the final show the following year.  He was bitching about it on Twitter.

I've actually been called the spitting image of Lee by many people.  It's too bad I really don't care for his singing.


----------



## Karen G (May 26, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> Also I don't know who Josh Turner is but if Scottys singing style is very similar then I that could be a problem for him.  Hope he does well though- he seems like a good kid.


If you saw the hometown visit video, when Scotty was singing to a huge crowd, Josh Turner came on stage and surprised him.  Josh sings the song that Scotty sings. It starts out "Baby lock them doors . . ."


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 26, 2011)

pjrose said:


> Throughout this thread I think it's been generally agreed that Scotty would make it big, win or not.  Here's an interesting article from the Country Radio perspective that takes a different stance.
> 
> http://www.radio-info.com/newslette...7a5-Stark_Country_05_17_2011&utm_medium=email



Count me in as someone who knows nothing about country music and will never purchase a song or album that Scotty releases.


----------



## BevL (May 26, 2011)

Clemson Fan said:


> Ugh, last year was terrible IMO.  I lost interest after the first few weeks of the final 10 or 12 because I just didn't think any of them were any good.  I barely watched any of it.  This year, though, my interest came back because frankly I thought it was a very good final 10.
> 
> I read that Lee was the first winner not invited back to the final show the following year.  He was bitching about it on Twitter.
> 
> I've actually been called the spitting image of Lee by many people.  It's too bad I really don't care for his singing.



Hear hear.  I watched the audition shows last season and didn't watch it again.



BocaBum99 said:


> Count me in as someone who knows nothing about country music and will never purchase a song or album that Scotty releases.



Me as well.  I really do think that Lauren will do better than Scotty.  With the right coaching, she has the kind of voice that could be a pretty good crossover singer, similar to Carrie Underwood, IMHO.  Scotty is pure country, as he has shown over the course of the show.


----------



## pjrose (May 26, 2011)

Clemson Fan said:


> Ugh, last year was terrible IMO.  I lost interest after the first few weeks of the final 10 or 12 because I just didn't think any of them were any good.  I barely watched any of it.  This year, though, my interest came back because frankly I thought it was a very good final 10.
> 
> I read that Lee was the first winner not invited back to the final show the following year.  He was bitching about it on Twitter.



I agree completely, except that we did watch season 9.  I'm really not sure why.....

We decided not to bother with concert tickets last year.  They usually sell out very quickly, but then as the date approached we got an email about a very inexpensive deal - 2 for 1 or some such.  We went and it was fun, but I certainly wouldn't have bothered for full price.  

This year was MUCH better.


----------



## pjrose (May 26, 2011)

So Brian, who won the bet?  Does everyone who predicted Scotty get a free lifetime membership hee hee hee?  I think that'd make a lot of us!


----------



## ace2000 (May 27, 2011)

pjrose said:


> So Brian, who won the bet?  Does everyone who predicted Scotty get a free lifetime membership hee hee hee?  I think that'd make a lot of us!


 
I tried to do this last year, but it didn't work out...  I'd like to offer my week 3, blue 1BR studio in Iowa to any of the Scotty predictors as the Grand Prize - maintenance fees currently run about $700...  first come first serve.  Congrats!

Jump on this one quick, cause there will only be one lucky winner!


----------



## jhony32 (May 27, 2011)

*Scotty and Lauren were there to Win it!*

Both Scotty and Lauren regardless of the results were really amazing. They are young and they managed to as Stefano puts it, "kick someone else's ---"

The thing is, it was really a wonderful season, a display of an array of talents. Noteworthy is the fact that the contestants had different roots to speak of.

Scotty --Puerto Rican
Thia -- Filipino
Pia --- Italy

I'm not familiar with the others, the point is...they sure are all talented.


----------



## ace2000 (May 27, 2011)

Yes, I guess it just hit me this morning...  Lauren is young and very likeable, and perhaps I've been guilty of judging her as an adult as opposed to being just 16 years old.  She may have the talent to do something big a few years from now.

Scotty was only 17, however he DID sing like an adult!  But, who knows what Lauren will sound like in a couple of years.


----------



## markbernstein (May 27, 2011)

Clemson Fan said:


> Ugh, last year was terrible IMO.  I lost interest after the first few weeks of the final 10 or 12 because I just didn't think any of them were any good.



I've always known my tastes differ from those of a lot of people.  I mostly agree that it was a weak season last year, but I liked Crystal from the start.  I just bought her album, "Farmer's Daughter", and think it has a lot of good material.  (And in the eight seasons I've been watching the show, that's only the third or fourth time I've bought an album.  The others I'm sure I got were the first albums by Fantasia and Katherine McPhee.)


----------



## ace2000 (May 27, 2011)

markbernstein said:


> I've always known my tastes differ from those of a lot of people.  I mostly agree that it was a weak season last year, but I liked Crystal from the start.  I just bought her album, "Farmer's Daughter", and think it has a lot of good material.  (And in the eight seasons I've been watching the show, that's only the third or fourth time I've bought an album.  The others I'm sure I got were the first albums by Fantasia and Katherine McPhee.)


 
I enjoy Crystal's work also.  What I love about AI, is you get to see a lot of what's out there... and that just provides me more material to download to my MP3 player.

I mentioned earlier that I enjoyed the Scotty/Tim McGraw performance.  Well I've listened that song about 50 times since then.  Wow, what a message that song presents!  

I've heard it several times before AI, but just didn't realize what it's all about.


----------



## Carol C (May 27, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Rick and I feel the same way about Scotty.  He is never off key, and he makes it all look so easy.  He is a natural, and we actually voted last night, and we have never done that before for any show.  Rick feels Scotty would have made it as a star eventually without AI.



Hi Cindy! 

So glad you voted for Scotty...I have a feeling lots of folks who never found time or energy to vote before did it just to put him through. Me, I voted for Scotty the past several weeks, since about the top 6. And I'm not a country music fan really...except for World Idol Kurt Nilsen's country album.   I voted for Scotty this week til my phone ran outta juice (I was out of town and on battery power all week). I wish I had seen the finale...but maybe I can find it on the internet or at least some good clips of it. I just love Scotty and can't wait to hear what he does on his album. His talent is God-given and pure...he will go far!


----------



## Mosca (May 27, 2011)

We didn't watch, neither me nor Mrs Mosca cared for either of the finalists. Whoever won, we felt it wasn't interesting enough for us. It wasn't just that we don't particularly care for country music (we don't), but we didn't have any vibe for Scotty or Lauren. We didn't care about them either way; we couldn't cheer for or against either. 

We did find most of the season pretty enjoyable, though. It was a heck of a lot better than last year, even if last year had my favorite contestant ever, Crystal Bowersox. And even she is only OK, a little too introspective without a strong universal vibe to her songs. For me, anyhow. She's sort of like one Indigo Girl, or something like that.


----------



## pjrose (May 28, 2011)

Mosca said:


> We didn't watch, neither me nor Mrs Mosca cared for either of the finalists. Whoever won, we felt it wasn't interesting enough for us. It wasn't just that we don't particularly care for country music (we don't), but we didn't have any vibe for Scotty or Lauren. We didn't care about them either way; we couldn't cheer for or against either.
> . . .



But we were counting on your always excellent reviews!     

I'll look forward to your reviews for Season 11.


----------



## Mosca (May 29, 2011)

pjrose said:


> But we were counting on your always excellent reviews!
> 
> I'll look forward to your reviews for Season 11.



Thanks, pj, I enjoy discussing AI here, it's the only place I've found (although I'm sure there are others) with the right mix of passion, perspective, and insight. Folks here are passionate enough to enjoy the show for what it is, have some perspective on how it really fits into the rest of the industry and into our lives, and can agree and disagree in lucid arguments (which is not always as easy to find as one might think!). 

We lost our passion for the show when it came down to Scotty and Lauren, so anything I wrote wouldn't have come from the same place. Regardless of anything I write that might make people think I don't like AI, the truth is I love it; I love its amazing professional presentation, I love the occasional cheesy pandering for votes, and I love the gape-mouthed wide-eyed catastrophic failures as well as the astonishing performances that sometimes come out of nowhere. I'm looking forward to next season already!


----------



## tlwmkw (May 29, 2011)

Mosca,

You show your passion in your posts- always enjoyable.  Wonder what will happen with Scotty and Lauren.  I don't know enough about country music to give any opinions- the country crowd is much more fractionated and sophisticated than many people give them credit so anything could happen.

This thread got a little sticky at the end but overall I enjoyed the season.  Haven't really paid too much attention to AI in the past but we're addicted now.  Looking forward to the future seasons as well as Simon Cowell's new show.  Will you be watching that, Mosca?  Would love to hear your views on that one too.

tlwmkw


----------



## pjrose (May 29, 2011)

*X Factor*

I was thinking of starting an X Factor thread, but I guess it's a bit early for that.  One one hand, I'm looking forward to it.  I like Simon, and Paula is ridiculous but funny. 

On the other hand, I'm not happy that Nicole Scherzinger is one of the hosts.  She's the one with the slutty performance, along with 50 cent, discussed in some of the posts above, #s 460-467.  These are the lyrics to what she performed.  
http://www.metrolyrics.com/right-there-lyrics-nicole-scherzinger.html

Blech.


----------



## Mosca (May 29, 2011)

LOL, pjr; that's not even sexy. It's funny and pathetic. I imagine a couple of drunks dancing around to those lyrics and then tripping and falling. 

I dunno about X Factor. It has to be something that both me and Mrs Mosca like to watch together, because we only have the one TV. The only things we watch together are COPS reruns and stuff on Animal Planet, usually _The Dog Whisperer_ (even though we often disagree with Cesar, we love watching the show).


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2011)

coming back from diving this morning and happened to hear both scotty and laurens songs on the radio (sirius).

holy cow lauren is just hands down better on the radio than scotty, that song was INCREDIBLE.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 5, 2011)

She really is just as good as Carrie Underwood.  If not better.



TUGBrian said:


> coming back from diving this morning and happened to hear both scotty and laurens songs on the radio (sirius).
> 
> holy cow lauren is just hands down better on the radio than scotty, that song was INCREDIBLE.


----------



## BevL (Jun 5, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> coming back from diving this morning and happened to hear both scotty and laurens songs on the radio (sirius).
> 
> holy cow lauren is just hands down better on the radio than scotty, that song was INCREDIBLE.



Was that the "Tribute to Mom" one from the finale?  Definitely a better song - a three hanky special!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 6, 2011)

yes, that was the song.  but her voice...it was significantly better than the performance on the show.  arrangement was quite different, and some of those notes she hit and held in the radio version...where was that during the competition!


----------



## learnalot (Jun 6, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> yes, that was the song.  but her voice...it was significantly better than the performance on the show.  arrangement was quite different, and some of those notes she hit and held in the radio version...where was that during the competition!



The studio is much safer because you can always do another take.  They can also take the best parts of multiple takes and put them together.  Live performance is another animal.  Singers develop a feel for whether they are equipped for a particular turn of phrase at a particular moment in live performance and make adjustments on the fly.  Any number of factors could cause one to pull off from something and take a path of less resistance at a given moment - didn't get a good enough breath, placement of the voice is off, tickle in the throat, etc.

Thanks for the rec on her radio version.  I'll look forward to hearing it.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 6, 2011)

learnalot said:


> The studio is much safer because you can always do another take.  They can also take the best parts of multiple takes and put them together.  Live performance is another animal.  Singers develop a feel for whether they are equipped for a particular turn of phrase at a particular moment in live performance and make adjustments on the fly.  Any number of factors could cause one to pull off from something and take a path of less resistance at a given moment - didn't get a good enough breath, placement of the voice is off, *tickle in the throat, *etc.
> 
> Thanks for the rec on her radio version.  I'll look forward to hearing it.



And remember, she about lost her voice right before the final!


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone dared read Steven Tyler's book yet?  It's a trip thru the 60's for sure, one that I was too young to take back then, and taking it with him now???  Let me just say it's TMI, TMI, TMI!!!


----------



## Mosca (Jun 10, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Has anyone dared read Steven Tyler's book yet?  It's a trip thru the 60's for sure, one that I was too young to take back then, and taking it with him now???  Let me just say it's TMI, TMI, TMI!!!



I got about a third of the way through and stopped. It is just this side of incomprehensible. For those who are wondering, this is one of kinds of things I like to read, music biographies and autobiographies.

Not that it's rough information; I read Keith Richards' _Life_ and found it thoroughly fascinating, a great read that I wish was longer. But Tyler's book is barely readable. It's almost as if if he's asked to express himself in any way other than music, he can't.

(If you're looking for a good music biography, _The Nearest Far Away Place: Brian Wilson, the Beach Boys, and the Southern California Experience_ is truly excellent. And the best music biography ever might be Peter Guralnick's diptych _Last Train to Memphis: The Rise of Elvis Presley_ and _Careless Love: The Unmaking of Elvis Presley_. I've never read anything like those two. Long, and worth it and much more.)


----------

